# Roamio owner initial feedback



## HenryFarpolo

Some of us could be receiving our Roamio as soon as tomorrow. Feedback on unboxing, setup and initial reaction might be interesting. We have read the reviews, now for some feedback from those who really count!!


----------



## duerrs

HenryFarpolo said:


> Some of us could be receiving our Roamio as soon as tomorrow. Feedback on unboxing, setup and initial reaction might be interesting. We have read the reviews, now for some feedback from those who really count!!


im curious as well, i almost odered it yesterday but i didn't, with some of the stuff with the s4 (like not using the second processor for like 8 months).


----------



## HenryFarpolo

It looks good so far, but the activation process so I can fully test my network is slow!


----------



## Zaph32

Just got mine (base model w/ Stream.)

The Stream had a few hiccups which turned out to be firmware updates it needed to apply - seems to work great now.

The speed is worth the upgrade!


----------



## tivogurl

Zaph32 said:


> The speed is worth the upgrade!


So even the base model fixes the Premiere's speed issues? Can you tell if it's a 2.5" or 3.5" drive?


----------



## bradleys

Zaph32 said:


> Just got mine (base model w/ Stream.)
> 
> The Stream had a few hiccups which turned out to be firmware updates it needed to apply - seems to work great now.
> 
> The speed is worth the upgrade!


Willing to take a peek in the box to see what kind of hard drive it has?


----------



## jmpage2

tivogurl said:


> So even the base model fixes the Premiere's speed issues? Can you tell if it's a 2.5" or 3.5" drive?


Even if it had the same chipset that's in the Mini it would amount to a massive speed boost over the Premiere.


----------



## Zaph32

bradleys said:


> Willing to take a peek in the box to see what kind of hard drive it has?


Sorry, nope.  It's all set up and put away.


----------



## Bryan Lyle

Interested to hear how channel changing is with the Roamio and a Mini. Hoping to simplify my setup and one of the hangups with the Mini is the 4 - 5 second channel changes.


----------



## mr_smits

Zaph32 said:


> Just got mine (base model w/ Stream.)
> 
> The Stream had a few hiccups which turned out to be firmware updates it needed to apply - seems to work great now.
> 
> The speed is worth the upgrade!


How is the Netflix app?


----------



## Zaph32

mr_smits said:


> How is the Netflix app?


Netflix app seems serviceable. I generally use my AppleTV for that, but since it's integrated I went ahead and turned it on.


----------



## NYHeel

Zaph32 said:


> Netflix app seems serviceable. I generally use my AppleTV for that, but since it's integrated I went ahead and turned it on.


Does the Netflix app have profiles?


----------



## bradleys

NYHeel said:


> Does the Netflix app have profiles?


I heard the answer to that is no... But since this is HTML5 it doesn't take any TiVo involvement to update.


----------



## MeInDallas

I called Weaknees because their website is now showing upgraded base Roamio models for sale, and the guy I spoke with confirmed that the base model uses a regular size 3.5" model hard drive.


----------



## HenryFarpolo

For those wondering about the Slide Remote, it does work with the Roamio. All functions including the Keyboard work.


----------



## crxssi

Bryan Lyle said:


> Interested to hear how channel changing is with the Roamio and a Mini. Hoping to simplify my setup and one of the hangups with the Mini is the 4 - 5 second channel changes.


All HD tuners in any device will take at least a few seconds for channel changes. It is the nature of HD tuning and MPEG (it has to wait for full frames). Even more so if it involves the tuning adapter.


----------



## ilovedvrs

HenryFarpolo said:


> For those wondering about the Slide Remote, it does work with the Roamio. All functions including the Keyboard work.


thanks!


----------



## innocentfreak

Ben from engadget said it was down to 2.5 seconds from 4 comparing the Roamio to the Premiere.


----------



## crxssi

innocentfreak said:


> Ben from engadget said it was down to 2.5 seconds from 4 comparing the Roamio to the Premiere.


That is impressive. And 2.5 seconds is about the fastest I have ever seen ANY device tune an HD channel (and that was OTA, with no extra layers of crap to deal with).


----------



## Jed1

Any word if there is a 1080p60 option in the video set up menu or is it like the Premieres 1080p24?


----------



## aaronwt

crxssi said:


> That is impressive. And 2.5 seconds is about the fastest I have ever seen ANY device tune an HD channel (and that was OTA, with no extra layers of crap to deal with).


I thought 2.5 to 3 seconds was the speed of the Premiere?


----------



## crxssi

aaronwt said:


> I thought 2.5 to 3 seconds was the speed of the Premiere?


I don't know, haven't timed it lately and don't recall specifically. I never watch live TV, so it is very rare I actually "tune" a channel by hand. I can say that it will vary depending on if it is SDV or not and if the TiVo is busy or not. 3 seems about right from what little I recall. Others can add their observed data points.


----------



## innocentfreak

4 seconds was what he timed when he did is TiVo vs Media Center comparison so it might have improved with later updates.


----------



## Troy J B

Jed1 said:


> Any word if there is a 1080p60 option in the video set up menu or is it like the Premieres 1080p24?


Appears to be the same, bottom of my list is 1080p (24fps only).


----------



## crxssi

Troy J B said:


> Appears to be the same, bottom of my list is 1080p (24fps only).


Interesting. I *KNOW* I saw 1080P/24/30/60 in print on a web site listing/describing specs of the Roamio. But I don't recall where or if it was authoritative or in reference to what (TV connection, streaming, Netflix, etc)


----------



## aaronwt

Troy J B said:


> Appears to be the same, bottom of my list is 1080p (24fps only).


 WTH

By only having 1080p24 pass through that is the thng that causes issues with netflix when it switches resolutions instead of scaling it to 1080P like other Netflix streaming devices do.

This is rather shocking if they still only have 1080P24 pass through. If it was 2008 i could see but not in 2013.


----------



## Nochance

aaronwt said:


> WTH
> 
> By only having 1080p24 pass through that is the thng that causes issues with netflix when it switches resolutions instead of scaling it to 1080P like other Netflix streaming devices do.
> 
> This is rather shocking if they still only have 1080P24 pass through. If it was 2008 i could see but not in 2013.


Please say it isn't so. I've turned off 1080p24 on my Premiere and Netflix still blinks out all of the time. It drives me nuts. So nuts in fact, that if they don't fix this, I don't think I'll upgrade. I use Netflix all the time and 10-20 blink outs in a 30 minute program is ridiculous.


----------



## aaronwt

I don't know. Troy J B didn't say whether it showed 1080P24 as pass through. It could scale it to 1080p24? Although that would be unusual..


----------



## monkeydust

I'm not liking the remote so far. Had tivo's for over a decade and now they switch things around. Can't get used to the Guide and Mute moves. 

Three tivo remotes currently being used and this is the odd man out.


----------



## Jeff_DML

aaronwt said:


> I don't know. Troy J B didn't say whether it showed 1080P24 as pass through. It could scale it to 1080p24? Although that would be unusual..


you wouldn't want that.

Surprised but not surprised that 1080p60 is missing. The Virgin box supported 1080p60 but they did not enable it(or unless they did very recently).


----------



## sbiller

Jed1 said:


> Any word if there is a 1080p60 option in the video set up menu or is it like the Premieres 1080p24?


Ben from Engadget indicated last night that the box has an option to scale all content to 1080p60.


----------



## Troy J B

aaronwt said:


> I don't know. Troy J B didn't say whether it showed 1080P24 as pass through. It could scale it to 1080p24? Although that would be unusual..


Sorry, I only have a 1080i display 

Between the 1080p & 1080p (24fps only) is a horizontal line.

The help says "If your TV supports 1080p (24fps): Note that TiVo box may not be able to upscale video to 1080p at this format, but it can pass 1080p video at 24 frames per seconds to the TV without downscaling it."


----------



## Jed1

Troy J B said:


> Sorry, I only have a 1080i display
> 
> Between the 1080p & 1080p (24fps only) is a horizontal line.
> 
> The help says "If your TV supports 1080p (24fps): Note that TiVo box may not be able to upscale video to 1080p at this format, but it can pass 1080p video at 24 frames per seconds to the TV without downscaling it."


So there is two 1080p options, 1080p and 1080p24? This would indicate it may scale to 1080p60 then.


----------



## monkeydust

So far, I'll echo what others have said. This is what the premiers should have been.


----------



## sbiller

Jed1 said:


> So there is two 1080p options, 1080p and 1080p24? This would indicate it may scale to 1080p60 then.


Ben didn't recall seeing that annoying hdmi blackout when the resolution switches. He wasn't aware of the specific issue we were all having with our Premiere boxes.


----------



## Jed1

sbiller said:


> Ben from Engadget indicated last night that the box has an option to scale all content to 1080p60.


Troy J B has indicated that there is two 1080p options, 1080p and 1080p24. He has a 1080i only display and the two are greyed out.

I just realized one thing TiVo could have done with the Roamio. They should have went with Tru2Way and this would have eliminated the need for the tuning adapter assuming the cable headend is Tru2Way compliant. I know that all Comcast headends are Tru2Way compliant and even Comcast VOD and PPV would work with out the need for an Ethernet connection.

TiVo would have to go through Cable Labs certification again and also added an internal OOB (Out of Band) tuner. This might add a little more cost to the box though. All cablecards are two way capable, even the old single stream cards. This would have also helped with copy protection as the box can talk back to the head end to the get copy protection key generated by the TiVo when copy protection is turned on by the operator.


----------



## Jed1

sbiller said:


> Ben didn't recall seeing that annoying hdmi blackout when the resolution switches. He wasn't aware of the specific issue we were all having with our Premiere boxes.


With the TiVo in 1080p60 output it would not need a new handshake every time you change to a channel with a different resolution. The blackout is caused by the box needing to make a new HDMI handshake with the display with every resolution change.

My cable companies Pace RNG200 had 1080p60 output and it did a nice job scaling everything to 1080p60. It was just as good as the scaling my Kuros would do. For some stupid reason Pace took away the 1080p60 ability in a firmware update and I had to have a default resolution selected, like 480i, so I could get both the HD resolutions up scaled to 1080p60 in the Pace.

I wonder how well the 1080p60 scaling capabilities of the Roamio work compared to the Kuros.


----------



## monkeydust

Haven't been enable to get MRS working from my Elite yet due to a "network" issue even though they are on the same wired Ethernet network.


----------



## Jed1

monkeydust said:


> So far, I'll echo what others have said. This is what the premiers should have been.


The Premieres are on par with the Motorola DCX 3400 as they are from the same time period. They should have done Tru2Way in the Premieres.
It looks like the Roamios are on par with the Pace RNG200 but the Roamios lack Tru2Way also. Maybe in the Series 6 TiVos.


----------



## CrispyCritter

Jed1 said:


> I just realized one thing TiVo could have done with the Roamio. They should have went with Tru2Way and this would have eliminated the need for the tuning adapter assuming the cable headend is Tru2Way compliant. I know that all Comcast headends are Tru2Way compliant and even Comcast VOD and PPV would work with out the need for an Ethernet connection.


That was the idea behind Tru2way, but it never worked out. There is no interoperability between present Tru2way implementations between any two different manufacturers, and there are at present no third-party Tru2way devices being made, AFAIK.

In addition, Tru2way protocol implies the content provider provides the interface to their data. Thus even if TiVo did implement a Comcast specific Tru2way device, they would have to use Comcast's interface to Comcast's data, not their own. You're really in favor of that???


----------



## aaronwt

sbiller said:


> Ben from Engadget indicated last night that the box has an option to scale all content to 1080p60.


Great!!!!


----------



## crxssi

Jed1 said:


> I just realized one thing TiVo could have done with the Roamio. They should have went with Tru2Way and this would have eliminated the need for the tuning adapter assuming the cable headend is Tru2Way compliant. I know that all Comcast headends are Tru2Way compliant and even Comcast VOD and PPV would work with out the need for an Ethernet connection.


My limited understanding of Tru2Way is that it can be a 100% software based solution with existing cable cards and IP connectivity through an existing ethernet/cable modem. So TiVo should be able to add that later to the existing boxes, if they wanted to. Of course, you would probably have to subscribe to the cable company's Internet service, but most people do that already. And if not, use the stupid TA.

But I thought the whole thing was yet another miserable failure due to lack of interest by the cable companies and lack of standardization and not being forced by the FCC.


----------



## Jeff_DML

crxssi said:


> My limited understanding of Tru2Way is that it can be a 100% software based solution with existing cable cards and IP connectivity through an existing ethernet/cable modem. So TiVo should be able to add that later to the existing boxes, if they wanted to. Of course, you would probably have to subscribe to the cable company's Internet service, but most people do that already. And if not, use the stupid TA.
> 
> But I thought the whole thing was yet another miserable failure due to lack of interest by the cable companies and lack of standardization and not being forced by the FCC.


The push for Tru2way is dead and they are now pushing RDK

http://rdkcentral.com/


----------



## innocentfreak

monkeydust said:


> Haven't been enable to get MRS working from my Elite yet due to a "network" issue even though they are on the same wired Ethernet network.


It can take some time for them to see each other. Also sometimes running different versions will block it.


----------



## monkeydust

innocentfreak said:


> It can take some time for them to see each other. Also sometimes running different versions will block it.


Yeah, I was hoping that it will work tomorrow. In the meantime, with very few channels coming in until brighthouse fixes my CC pairing, been using the netflix app. MUCH better than the Premiere version!


----------



## cmeinck

Count me among those wondering the speed of channel changing using the Mini with Roamio. I'm considering replacing a bunch of Premieres for Pro w/ minis.


----------



## dswallow

Finally a snappy UI. It just feels so much better navigating through menus now. I no longer have to watch each character form individually, one by one, when moving between screens. 

Now the stupid online Season Pass manager won't let me copy any season passes. Maybe something has to update for it to figure out what's what, but kind of annoying all it can manage to tell me is it's "unable to transfer the following...".


----------



## Jed1

CrispyCritter said:


> That was the idea behind Tru2way, but it never worked out. There is no interoperability between present Tru2way implementations between any two different manufacturers, and there are at present no third-party Tru2way devices being made, AFAIK.
> 
> In addition, Tru2way protocol implies the content provider provides the interface to their data. Thus even if TiVo did implement a Comcast specific Tru2way device, they would have to use Comcast's interface to Comcast's data, not their own. You're really in favor of that???


For VOD, Copy Protection, and those stuck with SDV the answer is yes. The rest can come from other parties. The only thing the cable industry cared about was VOD access as it concerned CableCards but the one way host can not provide this. This is why there has been so much resistance to CableCards as it blocks a revenue stream.
I've been working with the engineers of my system since January trying to get the Copy Protection Management System working with CableCards. Works fine with the cable company boxes though as they are on a separate set up.

I do know for a fact that the cable industry would love to have to issue only CableCards and let the customer bear all the burden for the equipment. The losses on the HD DVRs are staggering as most boxes only last two to three years in circulation. Also not to mention all the cost of having different legacy boxes in circulation. 
Another problem is most customers are not going to pay anything over a $100 for a device to view cable TV. I think that this one thing will finally sink CableCards as the TiVo's are the only ones left using them. Unless TiVo's become fully compatible with cable TV systems I do not foresee this separable security mandate going on much longer. Remember just like satellite, cable TV is a privately owned closed loop system that has nothing to do with public air waves and doesn't get public money to operate.


----------



## bradleys

dswallow said:


> Now the stupid online Season Pass manager won't let me copy any season passes. Maybe something has to update for it to figure out what's what, but kind of annoying all it can manage to tell me is it's "unable to transfer the following...".


Just qickly download KMTTG and that will take care of it for you!


----------



## innocentfreak

People seem to forget this every launch, but it can take up to 7 days for some things to work. Sometimes forcing an extra call home is enough. Other times you might have to flip the options on sharing permissions on tivo.com and then force a call. After the call completes wait a little, and recheck the permissions then force another call.


----------



## jcthorne

One thing I found out right off was that the Ethernet port on the base model is NOT Gbit. 10/100 only. Pretty bummed since Tivo advertised it as Gbit.


----------



## dswallow

jcthorne said:


> One thing I found out right off was that the Ethernet port on the base model is NOT Gbit. 10/100 only. Pretty bummed since Tivo advertised it as Gbit.


The Pro model is definitely connecting to my switch at 1Gbps/Full Duplex. I checked the config info of that port of the switch via its online management interface.


----------



## atmuscarella

Jed1 said:


> Remember just like satellite, cable TV is a privately owned closed loop system that has nothing to do with public air waves and doesn't get public money to operate.


Right like they don't run their wires all over public property


----------



## Troy J B

dswallow said:


> Now the stupid online Season Pass manager won't let me copy any season passes. Maybe something has to update for it to figure out what's what, but kind of annoying all it can manage to tell me is it's "unable to transfer the following...".


I was getting that initially trying to copy from my s3. I think between taking the s3 out of standby, and the Roamio being done loading data, the copy of the season passes finally worked. Albeit out of order. I started re-ordering them, then dawned on me, with 6 tuners priority does not matter


----------



## CrispyCritter

Jed1 said:


> I do know for a fact that the cable industry would love to have to issue only CableCards and let the customer bear all the burden for the equipment. The losses on the HD DVRs are staggering as most boxes only last two to three years in circulation. Also not to mention all the cost of having different legacy boxes in circulation.


Sorry, I don't believe your argument for a minute. The cable companies have always been about control of their information and the presentation of their information. Sure, they'd like someone else being responsible for maintaining the equipment, but they want to dictate every single interaction the user has with that equipment. Those are contradictory goals, and the contradiction has always been resolved in favor of them being in control. Contrary to what you state, they wouldn't for an instant be happy with just supplying a cable card to customer equipment; they have to be in charge of what the customer sees.

According to your arguments, the cable companies should be the biggest supporters of TiVo out there. But everybody here knows differently.


----------



## HenryFarpolo

monkeydust said:


> Haven't been enable to get MRS working from my Elite yet due to a "network" issue even though they are on the same wired Ethernet network.


Try forcing a network connection on the non-Roamio. Got the same message and this worked for me.


----------



## Beryl

CrispyCritter said:


> According to your arguments, the cable companies should be the biggest supporters of TiVo out there. But everybody here knows differently.


True. Renting equipment is a huge revenue stream for them. I paid for Comcast's DVR a couple of times before I bought a TiVo.


----------



## monkeydust

HenryFarpolo said:


> Try forcing a network connection on the non-Roamio. Got the same message and this worked for me.


Yeah, it is working now. Thanks.

Once again, very happy with the speed. It is like just opening a folder when accessing my Elite and shows play immediately.


----------



## mattack

OK, here's a question I haven't seen covered yet... If someone is willing to pull the plug on their Roamio..

How fast does it reboot *and start recording again*?

I admit, if my recording is missing a significant portion of the show, I likely will delete it and watch it On Demand or something.. 

But e.g. the OLED S3 & TivoHD take more than 5 minutes (I think closer to 10, but my memory is fading) to *fully* boot and be able to record again.

The Premiere 4 is a LOT faster, a couple of minutes, but still IMHO AGONIZINGLY long.

I realize some of that is to reacquire channels on the cablecard, so the times to getting back to now playing & the time before it starts recording again would be GREATLY appreciated.

Yes, tivos should never crash/shouldn't reboot/you should have everything on a UPS.. blah blah blah.. I'm still interested in these figures... and would possibly _very slightly_ push me to getting one sooner (esp replacing P4 + TivoHD + Tivo Stream with one Roamio).


----------



## scherif

jcthorne said:


> One thing I found out right off was that the Ethernet port on the base model is NOT Gbit. 10/100 only. Pretty bummed since Tivo advertised it as Gbit.


I thought I read somewhere that the base Roamio was only 10/100 ethernet, but I then checked the TiVo website and under the specs it did state the base model was 10/100/1000. I am glad someone has confirmed that it's unfortunately not an gigabit port.


----------



## hefe

scherif said:


> I thought I read somewhere that the base Roamio was only 10/100 ethernet, but I then checked the TiVo website and under the specs it did state the base model was 10/100/1000. I am glad someone has confirmed that it's unfortunately not an gigabit port.


I read that first too, in the CNet write up...










But then the TiVo site had conflicting information, so I was hoping it had it.


----------



## dswallow

dswallow said:


> Now the stupid online Season Pass manager won't let me copy any season passes. Maybe something has to update for it to figure out what's what, but kind of annoying all it can manage to tell me is it's "unable to transfer the following...".


While I had already forced about 5 connections on the Roamio during and after the installation and authorization of the CableCARD, I then forced one on my XL4 and again on the Roamio, watched an hour-long recording and then tried the season pass manager on tivo.com again and it worked; either it was related to what I did, or another couple hours helped.


----------



## Dan203

I hear Kmttg can back up SPs and then restore them to a new TiVo. Apparently it actually keeps the order too, which the website doesn't seem to do.

Have never actually tried it myself, but I'm going to when I get my Roamio


----------



## crxssi

Dan203 said:


> I hear Kmttg can back up SPs and then restore them to a new TiVo. Apparently it actually keeps the order too, which the website doesn't seem to do.
> 
> Have never actually tried it myself, but I'm going to when I get my Roamio


Me too


----------



## Walter Lambert

sbiller said:


> Ben from Engadget indicated last night that the box has an option to scale all content to 1080p60.


Do you see an improvement in the quality of the picture when the Roamio upscales to 1080p from 1080i?


----------



## Series3Sub

A bummer no Gigabit Net for the base Roamio (I guess we will all end up referring to it as "base" Roamio rather than the official "Roamio" because "Plus" and "Pro" refer to the other 2 models--I hope we decide on a convention soon ).

I understand and accept Roamio with only 4 tuners as opposed to 6. However, it is stinky that it can only access OTA OR Cable, not both at the same time. Yes, I presume that would have required the more expensive chip set or whatever under the hood, but part of me is cynical about the limitation to force "trading up." I also get not including streaming and transferring to iOS mobile devices as this does require more hardware, even if the chip is the same, and OTA is NOT where the money is, I suppose.

I do think TiVo ought to offer, on a permanent basis this time, the OTA ONLY subscription rate of $9.99. This could be really attractive to cord cutters and others who are interested in OTA only. Considering the features the Roamio does NOT have, it would seem a fair rate. Again, the idea is to make TiVo more attractive to the cheapskate cord cutters.


----------



## ELEVO

Series3Sub said:


> A bummer no Gigabit Net for the base Roamio (I guess we will all end up referring to it as "base" Roamio rather than the official "Roamio" because "Plus" and "Pro" refer to the other 2 models--I hope we decide on a convention soon ).
> 
> I understand and accept Roamio with only 4 tuners as opposed to 6. However, it is stinky that it can only access OTA OR Cable, not both at the same time. Yes, I presume that would have required the more expensive chip set or whatever under the hood, but part of me is cynical about the limitation to force "trading up." I also get not including streaming and transferring to iOS mobile devices as this does require more hardware, even if the chip is the same, and OTA is NOT where the money is, I suppose.
> 
> I do think TiVo ought to offer, on a permanent basis this time, the OTA ONLY subscription rate of $9.99. This could be really attractive to cord cutters and others who are interested in OTA only. Considering the features the Roamio does NOT have, it would seem a fair rate. Again, the idea is to make TiVo more attractive to the cheapskate cord cutters.


 Wow That Really Sucks, Tivo cant do both at same time OTA Channels and KBL? What were they thinking? That is insane Seriously. There are some Excellent Channels that are not on KBL AKA Cable ;o) and are OTA. That is a Real Bummer. I Really Wanted the 5 Series Pro , But this Has Made me Think about it. Also When KBL Prices go up i do the right thing and Cut them off, when cable Removes a Channel from my package because of Ted Turner Greedy Demands , I Cut them off as well. I am not Cheap just Sometimes we have to protest and Shut KBL Down for a few and then watch the offers Come in.

So Sad to see Tivo Doesnt have a Gig Byte Port either. The option would of been nice, Just incase / So what Wireless is it N ? Or Newer One 802.11AC ? and if it is not the New 802.11AC Then this is Exactly why they should of Left a Gig Port Available So we can add an 802.11AC Bridge Or a Newer Technology Down the line , Wouldnt that make sense ?


----------



## HarperVision

Walter Lambert said:


> Do you see an improvement in the quality of the picture when the Roamio upscales to 1080p from 1080i?


You're not "up scaling", all you're doing is deinterlacing. The resolution is exactly the same, 1920x1080. In a perfect world of deinterlacing, if its done properly, 1080i will be identical to 1080p.


----------



## monkeydust

mattack said:


> OK, here's a question I haven't seen covered yet... If someone is willing to pull the plug on their Roamio..
> 
> How fast does it reboot *and start recording again*?
> 
> I admit, if my recording is missing a significant portion of the show, I likely will delete it and watch it On Demand or something..
> 
> But e.g. the OLED S3 & TivoHD take more than 5 minutes (I think closer to 10, but my memory is fading) to *fully* boot and be able to record again.
> 
> The Premiere 4 is a LOT faster, a couple of minutes, but still IMHO AGONIZINGLY long.
> 
> I realize some of that is to reacquire channels on the cablecard, so the times to getting back to now playing & the time before it starts recording again would be GREATLY appreciated.
> 
> Yes, tivos should never crash/shouldn't reboot/you should have everything on a UPS.. blah blah blah.. I'm still interested in these figures... and would possibly _very slightly_ push me to getting one sooner (esp replacing P4 + TivoHD + Tivo Stream with one Roamio).


It still takes way too long for it to boot up even with this updated hardware.


----------



## davezatz

bradleys said:


> Willing to take a peek in the box to see what kind of hard drive it has?


WeaKnees tells me the base unit has a 3.5" *half height* drive (with room for full height).


----------



## Series3Sub

No Roamio model with "THX Certification"? He, he. That's a surprise. At least they could've claimed there is a difference between the Plus and the Pro: "The only THX Certified 6 tuner DVR!" Considering TiVo's huge mark-up for the believed to be IDENTICAL to the Plus DVR, How are Pro buyers going justify the huge cost? For $600, I think those Pro buyers ought to be able to crow about it being "THX Certified" , He he, he. I'm too wicked. Our little TiVo creature no longer able to crow about "THX Certification? What is the world coming to? So, does this mean the $600 Roamio Pro is inferior to the S3 and Premiere THX Certified models? He, he, he. How about that people probably don't know know nor care about THX Certification, and TiVo, finally, figured that out.


----------



## crxssi

Series3Sub said:


> No Roamio model with "THX Certification"? He, he. That's a surprise.


Did anyone really care about that fake, non-feature?


----------



## HenryFarpolo

Initial thoughts:

-Unboxing and setup were uneventful. About 60 minutes from the hands of the UPS driver to watching live TV. I was replacing a Premiere so all cables were in place. This time includes activating a cablecard.

-Networking was a little slower. I have a S3 and a Premiere XL4. I waited for things to happen but got an "activation not complete" on the TIVO site and a "Network problem" on the TV. I finally forced a connection on the Premiere and S3 and all was OK with the world.

-The TIVO interface was always a plus for me. It is even better now. It is sharp, crisp and fast. Channel surfacing seems about the same as with the Premiere. 

-The remote is fine and works as advertised. I have a Slide and was pleased to find it works just fine with the Roamio. EDIT..Day 2 the slide a little buggy!!

-Transferring shows from the S3 takes about the same amount of time as it did with the premiere. Transferring from the Premiere is much faster than the S3.

Watching 5 shows recording last night was a kick. There are not individual lights for each tuner as with the Premiere. The indicator seems a little busy.

-I did not have streaming between the S3 and the Premiere so the Roamio is a new experience. I am impressed!! The ability to delete shows on the remote device is a plus. I cannot do that with my FIOS DVR.

-I transferred a couple of season pass shows from my Premiere to try it out. Shows marked for new only are scheduling and recording both new and repeats. More to check out on this.

-I played a little this AM with streaming to my Ipad. Initial impression is positive. I watched live TV, a recorded show and transferred a show to watch later. The transferred show was 1/2 hour. The estimated time to transfer was 6 minutes. I left it downstairs transferring so I cannot attest to the actual. The Ipad TIVO app updated itself for streaming. I did not have to download an update from the APP store. I have not checked out my Iphone yet.

First impressions are highly positive. Hope they stay that way.

edit...two more observations:

-DTA works as it is supposed to.

-I am one of those who clears out the recently deleted folder. With my Premiere I always switch from the HD display to the SD when clearing the recent deleted folder because the HD was so slow. The Roamio is not an issue for me because it is so fast!!


----------



## innocentfreak

davezatz said:


> WeaKnees tells me the base unit has a 3.5" *half height* drive (with room for full height).


That makes sense since it is probably a single platter 500GB drive.


----------



## BiloxiGeek

HenryFarpolo said:


> Initial thoughts:
> -I did not have streaming between the S3 and the Premiere so the Roamio is a new experience. I am impressed!! The ability to delete shows on the remote device is a plus. I cannot do that with my FIOS DVR.


Is that new with the Roamio? I don't remember being able to do that between my Premiere and Tivo-HD.


----------



## innocentfreak

Dan203 said:


> I hear Kmttg can back up SPs and then restore them to a new TiVo. Apparently it actually keeps the order too, which the website doesn't seem to do.
> 
> Have never actually tried it myself, but I'm going to when I get my Roamio





crxssi said:


> Me too





moyekj said:


> FYI. Can confirm RPC Remote functionality works fine with Roamio Plus and managed to copy all my season passes from Premiere & Elite using kmttg (including series without current airings and my auto record wishlists). Initial TTG tests showed ~ 120 Mbps average download speed via Gigabit ethernet connection.


Definitely looks like it works. I kind of enjoy setting up my new season passes since it lets me clear house so I don't think I would do that.


----------



## davezatz

HenryFarpolo said:


> Initial thoughts:
> 
> -I played a little this AM with streaming to my Ipad. Initial impression is positive. I watched live TV, a recorded show and transferred a show to watch later. The transferred show was 1/2 hour. The estimated time to transfer was 6 minutes. I left it downstairs transferring so I cannot attest to the actual. The Ipad TIVO app updated itself for streaming. I did not have to download an update from the APP store. I have not checked out my Iphone yet.


Are you using a base Roamio with a Stream or is this a Pro/Plus model?


----------



## innocentfreak

HenryFarpolo said:


> Initial thoughts:
> 
> -Transferring shows from the S3 takes about the same amount of time as it did with the premiere. I will check more closely today.
> 
> -I transferred a couple of season pass shows from my Premiere to try it out. Shows marked for new only are scheduling and recording both new and repeats. More to check out on this.
> 
> First impressions are highly positive. Hope they stay that way.


The first one is a limitation of the S3. If you try transferring from the Premiere you will see the speed difference.

The second is due to the 28 day rule. Since it is a new box, it treats any episode aired in the last 28 days that wasn't recorded on that TiVo as new. Give it a month and it will settle. This will happen with any new TiVo since it wasn't able to record last weeks episode for example.


----------



## HenryFarpolo

BiloxiGeek said:


> Is that new with the Roamio? I don't remember being able to do that between my Premiere and Tivo-HD.


I had an S3 and Premiere and could not stream. Now with the Premiere and the Roamio I can experience streaming. NOT with the S3 but between the Premiere and the Roamio. Sorry for the confusion!!


----------



## BiloxiGeek

HenryFarpolo said:


> I had an S3 and Premiere and could not stream. Now with the Premiere and the Roamio I can experience streaming. NOT with the S3 but between the Premiere and the Roamio. Sorry for the confusion!!


Actually I was referring to the deleting a show on a remote TiVo.


----------



## aaronwt

Has anyone checked the transfer rates from the Roamio to TiVo Desktop? Is it faster than the 75Mb/s or so that the Premiere gets?

Or anyone that got two Roamios and checked the transfer rates between Roamios?


----------



## HenryFarpolo

innocentfreak said:


> The first one is a limitation of the S3. If you try transferring from the Premiere you will see the speed difference.
> 
> The second is due to the 28 day rule. Since it is a new box, it treats any episode aired in the last 28 days that wasn't recorded on that TiVo as new. Give it a month and it will settle. This will happen with any new TiVo since it wasn't able to record last weeks episode for example.


Thanks. I edited my comments to reflect the Premiere transfer speed. You are correct. It is much faster.


----------



## innocentfreak

aaronwt said:


> Has anyone checked the transfer rates from the Roamio to TiVo Desktop? Is it faster than the 75Mb/s or so that the Premiere gets?
> 
> Or anyone that got two Roamios and checked the transfer rates between Roamios?


I thought someone tested the Plus and got 120Mb/s. Maybe in the KMTTG thread?


----------



## jcthorne

I have tested transfers with the base unit and speeds are about the same as the premiere. About 85mbit pytivo to Roamio. It's limited by its 100mbit port.


----------



## HenryFarpolo

cmeinck said:


> Count me among those wondering the speed of channel changing using the Mini with Roamio. I'm considering replacing a bunch of Premieres for Pro w/ minis.


Got the Roamio yesterday and was busy exploring. I transferred my MINI host from a Premiere to the Roamio this morning.

I do not see a difference in the channel changing speed.


----------



## Goober96

BiloxiGeek said:


> Actually I was referring to the deleting a show on a remote TiVo.


Not new. A Premiere can delete shows from another Premiere.


----------



## bradleys

jcthorne said:


> I have tested transfers with the base unit and speeds are about the same as the premiere. About 85mbit pytivo to Roamio. It's limited by its 100mbit port.


If it were limited by the port, wouldn't be clocking closer to the 100mbit mark? Honest question...


----------



## BiloxiGeek

Goober96 said:


> Not new. A Premiere can delete shows from another Premiere.


Ok, that kind of what I was thinking. I have one Premiere and two Tivo-HD's so I haven't seen this capability yet. My Roamio Plus is on the UPS truck right now out for delivery this afternoon. Guess I'll be seeing this capability once that is up and running.


----------



## jcthorne

bradleys said:


> If it were limited by the port, wouldn't be clocking closer to the 100mbit mark? Honest question...


85Mbit is about as fast a continuous through put as you can get on a 100mbit connection with a couple switches and a router in the path. Maybe a bit more but its pretty close to maxxed out.


----------



## rainwater

HenryFarpolo said:


> Shows marked for new only are scheduling and recording both new and repeats. More to check out on this.


It can be confusing but the "new" flag doesn't have anything to do with deciding whether to record a program. For recording new only, TiVo looks at the original air date. If it is missing or less than 28 days ago and hasn't been recorded, then it is considered new.


----------



## innocentfreak

Has anyone compared the speed of the Roamio to the SDUI on the Premiere? I think that would give the best indicator in how fast it truly is.


----------



## lukewind

Hey Guys 

A couple weeks ago I decided to ditch Tivo because of how awful the Premiere had been for me, I love Tivo but the speed and hangup issues were driving me nuts. So I went ahead and got X1 service from Comcast.....I was not pleased. While X1 was a step in the right direction it turned out to be a horrible system that had so many bugs and performance issues that the second the Roamio was announced I bought a plus model. Stay fat away from X1!!!!!!!!

I just got it setup and I have to say it solved every issue I had with the Premiere. It is crazy fast, the UI has been revamped just enough to where its still familiar and easy to use. And so far not one hangup while going between apps and settings. I am really happy to have Tivo back in my life, the last few weeks have been horrible.

Now I must spend the next few hours programming in all my season passes. This might take a while. 

I just wanted to post because I feel this is finally a Tivo worth the money.


----------



## ScaryMike

lukewind said:


> Hey Guys
> Now I must spend the next few hours programming in all my season passes. This might take a while.


If you have an iOS device, setting up season passes is MUCH faster and easier in the TiVo app, just FYI.


----------



## dswallow

ScaryMike said:


> If you have an iOS device, setting up season passes is MUCH faster and easier in the TiVo app, just FYI.


From the season pass manager at tivo.com it's also very simple and easy.


----------



## lukewind

innocentfreak said:


> Has anyone compared the speed of the Roamio to the SDUI on the Premiere? I think that would give the best indicator in how fast it truly is.


It is really fast, just as fast and I think a bit faster then the SD menus on a Premiere. I have been playing with mine all day and its very smooth. They say its up to 2.5x faster, but it honestly feels faster then that. A very much needed upgrade over the Premiere, which was apparently running a calculator processor from the 80s.


----------



## lukewind

CrispyCritter said:


> Sorry, I don't believe your argument for a minute. The cable companies have always been about control of their information and the presentation of their information. Sure, they'd like someone else being responsible for maintaining the equipment, but they want to dictate every single interaction the user has with that equipment. Those are contradictory goals, and the contradiction has always been resolved in favor of them being in control. Contrary to what you state, they wouldn't for an instant be happy with just supplying a cable card to customer equipment; they have to be in charge of what the customer sees.
> 
> According to your arguments, the cable companies should be the biggest supporters of TiVo out there. But everybody here knows differently.


I have a friend who works as a manager at a Comcast distribution center and he told me that the average box can last up to 8 years, they have a ton of them that people still use that are between 10-15 years old. They make a lot of money on the rental of these boxes once they go beyond 3 years in the field. And there are tons of them much older then that.


----------



## hefe

How do you access the Cablecard slot on the base model? Doesn't look like there's an external slot. Do you have to open it up? (TiVo site says to follow instructions on the How to Install Cablecard Insert that comes with the device)


----------



## Big Boy Laroux

hefe said:


> How do you access the Cablecard slot on the base model? Doesn't look like there's an external slot. Do you have to open it up? (TiVo site says to follow instructions on the How to Install Cablecard Insert that comes with the device)


I saw a video that said the cablecard slot on the basic is on the BOTTOM. haven't seen an actual picture of it, though.


----------



## sbiller

hefe said:


> How do you access the Cablecard slot on the base model? Doesn't look like there's an external slot. Do you have to open it up? (TiVo site says to follow instructions on the How to Install Cablecard Insert that comes with the device)


It's on the bottom of the box.


----------



## jcthorne

There is a small trap door like a battery compartment on the bottom with a snap on cover.


----------



## tomhorsley

jcthorne said:


> There is a small trap door like a battery compartment on the bottom with a snap on cover.


What a pain in the patoot if it ever gets in the state my premiere often finds itself in, needing to pull the cable card for a second to get things to reset .


----------



## DaveWhittle

tomhorsley said:


> What a pain in the patoot if it ever gets in the state my premiere often finds itself in, needing to pull the cable card for a second to get things to reset .


Why do you have to do that?


----------



## tomhorsley

DaveWhittle said:


> Why do you have to do that?


Look at all the threads in the Premier group about "losing channels". Ever since the 20.3 update arrived, the combination of the TiVo software and old Scientific Atlanta cable card firmware has produced a disaster needing constant reboots and/or cable card fiddling.

No way am I gonna get a new Roamio till either TiVo or Comcast fixes things (and they are both supposedly gonna roll out a fix "someday", just don't know when it might happen). I can't believe 6 streams would work if 2 doesn't even work now.


----------



## nooneuknow

tomhorsley said:


> Look at all the threads in the Premier group about "losing channels". Ever since the 20.3 update arrived, the combination of the TiVo software and old Scientific Atlanta cable card firmware has produced a disaster needing constant reboots and/or cable card fiddling.
> 
> No way am I gonna get a new Roamio till either TiVo or Comcast fixes things (and they are both supposedly gonna roll out a fix "someday", just don't know when it might happen). I can't believe 6 streams would work if 2 doesn't even work now.


FYI: I can get the same results just by pulling the coax feed, for usually just a minute or less, without pulling/re-inserting the card.

If the same works for the new product line, then the location of the card doesn't matter.

However, in instances where my card should need to be re-paired, I've found that I've often had to ask them to un-pair (since their system will always show it as paired, no matter what), hold off on the re-pair, while I remove the card for a minute, then after insertion and two more minutes, tell them to re-pair.


----------



## Will Binegar

Is anyone using a new Roamio with FIOS yet?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Will Binegar said:


> Is anyone using a new Roamio with FIOS yet?


Some might. I will be tomorrow. What do you need?


----------



## HenryFarpolo

Will Binegar said:


> Is anyone using a new Roamio with FIOS yet?


I am using it on FIOS. My initial thoughts are posted on page 3 of this thread.

Do you have a specific question?


----------



## Will Binegar

Just curious to see if there are any hickups specific to FIOS. I noticed some comments about issues that some had with their Premieres and Comcast. I didn't have any problems when I got the Premieres on FIOS, but since Roamio is a new platform, I thought I'd see what the experience has been.


----------



## Will Binegar

I'm also wondering how much, if any, the remote codes vary from the Premiere's. I run everything with a universal remote, and it would be great if there's little or no tweaking that has to be done there.


----------



## apw2607

HarperVision said:


> You're not "up scaling", all you're doing is deinterlacing. The resolution is exactly the same, 1920x1080. In a perfect world of deinterlacing, if its done properly, 1080i will be identical to 1080p.


The original Premier did an appalling job of scaling 720p content to 1080i. The fact Roamio now supports [email protected] would suggest that with the new chip set there is a good chance the Roamio will do a better job with 720p to 1080i (and 1080p) scaling than the premier .... I will have mine on Saturday and will be looking at this in detail.


----------



## NYHeel

HenryFarpolo said:


> I am using it on FIOS. My initial thoughts are posted on page 3 of this thread.
> 
> Do you have a specific question?


Did you previously have a TivoHD or Premiere with a paired CC? If so, what did you do to pair the card to the Roamio? I'm just wondering if the web site or automated phone number will work or if there needs to be some kind of unpairing of the card first before pairing with the Roamio.


----------



## Will Binegar

That was my next question. I'm hoping the process will be to pull the CC from a Premiere, plug it into the Roamio and call the Roamio's data in to Verizon.


----------



## HenryFarpolo

NYHeel said:


> Did you previously have a TivoHD or Premiere with a paired CC? If so, what did you do to pair the card to the Roamio? I'm just wondering if the web site or automated phone number will work or if there needs to be some kind of unpairing of the card first before pairing with the Roamio.


I have a Premiere XL and a S3. The Roamio has a new cablecard which I activated yesterday using the web site.


----------



## aaronwt

Will Binegar said:


> That was my next question. I'm hoping the process will be to pull the CC from a Premiere, plug it into the Roamio and call the Roamio's data in to Verizon.


That is all it took for me on FiOS the last time i messed with cable cards on my Elites.

I hope the process is still the same because it was surprisingly painless.


----------



## HenryFarpolo

Will Binegar said:


> I'm also wondering how much, if any, the remote codes vary from the Premiere's. I run everything with a universal remote, and it would be great if there's little or no tweaking that has to be done there.


I have a Harmony One. Everything works with the Roamio as it did with my Premiere. The only thing missing is the back button which is new on the Roamio remote. The back button is not an issue for me so I do not plan to update the One for the Roamio.


----------



## Will Binegar

Great! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Dan203

HenryFarpolo said:


> I have a Harmony One. Everything works with the Roamio as it did with my Premiere. The only thing missing is the back button which is new on the Roamio remote. The back button is not an issue for me so I do not plan to update the One for the Roamio.


And with the new remote being all RF you can't even learn the back button huh?


----------



## lessd

HenryFarpolo said:


> I have a Harmony One. Everything works with the Roamio as it did with my Premiere. The only thing missing is the back button which is new on the Roamio remote. The back button is not an issue for me so I do not plan to update the One for the Roamio.


What does the back button do that the original back button (6 s back) did not do


----------



## Dan203

I think it's mainly used in the apps. I have a back button on my Samsung Smart TV and a lot of apps need it to navigate to the previous screen.


----------



## bradleys

lessd said:


> What does the back button do that the original back button (6 s back) did not do


I think I read that this back button is actually for the apps such as netflix and maybe even a future web browser. Has little value for the general TiVo UI.


----------



## NYHeel

aaronwt said:


> That is all it took for me on FiOS the last time i messed with cable cards on my Elites.
> 
> I hope the process is still the same because it was surprisingly painless.


But did you get the Elites after Fios started requiring that you pair the Cable Cards to the device?

I remember going from the TivoHD to the Premiere. All I had to do then was move the CC to the Premiere. No calling in necessary. But that was before the cards were paired to the device.

Did you call the automated cable card number or the general customer support line?


----------



## Grakthis

Jed1 said:


> For VOD, Copy Protection, and those stuck with SDV the answer is yes. The rest can come from other parties. The only thing the cable industry cared about was VOD access as it concerned CableCards but the one way host can not provide this. This is why there has been so much resistance to CableCards as it blocks a revenue stream.
> I've been working with the engineers of my system since January trying to get the Copy Protection Management System working with CableCards. Works fine with the cable company boxes though as they are on a separate set up.
> 
> I do know for a fact that the cable industry would love to have to issue only CableCards and let the customer bear all the burden for the equipment. The losses on the HD DVRs are staggering as most boxes only last two to three years in circulation. Also not to mention all the cost of having different legacy boxes in circulation.
> Another problem is most customers are not going to pay anything over a $100 for a device to view cable TV. I think that this one thing will finally sink CableCards as the TiVo's are the only ones left using them. Unless TiVo's become fully compatible with cable TV systems I do not foresee this separable security mandate going on much longer. Remember just like satellite, cable TV is a privately owned closed loop system that has nothing to do with public air waves and doesn't get public money to operate.


Boy are you just a blatantly obvious cable company shill or what? I can't even begin to count the number of fallacious arguments you make in this post... are the rest of your posts like this?

Let's just go down the list:
- Ceton is still making cable card devices for PCs. So, there's at least one more out there.

- Cable companies are government regulated because they run wires across public land and sign contracts with cities and states for licensing/franchising. They are a traditional natural monopoly in many cities and only even exist because government gives them a waiver on monopoly rules. They literally get FREE LAND usage and monopoly waivers. That is what we generally call "compensation."

- The notion that $22 a month (what TWC charges for their DVR boxes) does not cover the cost of the boxes expected lifetime is hilarious. Assume the box lasts 3 years... that's an annuity of $22 a month. Assume 5% interest is the opportunity cost for TWC and you get an NPV of $733.61. Ebay lists common cable company DVR boxes used for $150 or less. Let's pretend TWC is paying $200 per box (whole-sale price). That leaves them $533.61 leftover to cover their install cost, maintenance and cable cards. OH NOES HOW WILL THEY EVER GET BY ON ONLY THAT?!?! Even if we assume the boxes sit idle for 1/3 of their lifetime (makes no sense, but ok) we can still see that they make MORE than their cost back on the unit in 3 years.

- The cable companies emphasized repeatedly that the INTERFACE was important to them as well as VOD. So no, they didn't just care about VOD revenue streams. The branding was incredibly important to them, as they do not want customers to view the stream of media as distinct from the cable company.


----------



## jmpage2

Well seeing as he works for a company that does this stuff I'd imagine he is actually rather knowledgeable about what the "vibrations" are in the industry vs the pontificating that goes on here.


----------



## dswallow

Grakthis said:


> That leaves them $533.61 leftover to cover their install cost, maintenance and cable cards. OH NOES HOW WILL THEY EVER GET BY ON ONLY THAT?!?!


I'm sure Comcast has spent at least that much per customer over just a few years because of their inept training on how to handle CableCARD pairing and authentication issues and the wasted time and truck rolls usually involved in resolving what should be doable via a customer-facing web page in about 15 seconds.


----------



## jmpage2

Dan203 said:


> I think it's mainly used in the apps. I have a back button on my Samsung Smart TV and a lot of apps need it to navigate to the previous screen.


It would be good if it corresponded to a discrete IR code, so that it could be mapped to a button on Harmony all in one remotes.


----------



## brianric

dswallow said:


> I'm sure Comcast has spent at least that much per customer over just a few years because of their inept training on how to handle CableCARD pairing and authentication issues and the wasted time and truck rolls usually involved in resolving what should be doable via a customer-facing web page in about 15 seconds.


Comcast has gotten a lot better in at least telephone support in pairing.


----------



## Dan203

jmpage2 said:


> It would be good if it corresponded to a discrete IR code, so that it could be mapped to a button on Harmony all in one remotes.


Is there any way to figure that out? I use a Harmony and would like to have access to the back button for the apps.


----------



## dswallow

brianric said:


> Comcast has gotten a lot better in at least telephone support in pairing.


Oh definitely; I'd meant to put that in a more historic description but I guess in my re-editing how I said that I left it out. But still, it's not always all that smooth. And still CSR's who don't really know what they're doing go to that truck roll decision much too quickly. Within the last month I needed one receiver reauthorized. I got an idiot that insisted he'd done so and since it didn't work they'd have to do a truck roll. I just called back and got someone else the next day who knew what they were doing and had it fixed within about 4 minutes of the call having been picked up by a CSR. But I *knew* that would be the case. And of course I could've probably just called back immediately too, but it was late, and I was tired. 

But it's nowhere near as bad as it once was.


----------



## dswallow

Dan203 said:


> Is there any way to figure that out? I use a Harmony and would like to have access to the back button for the apps.


Usually somewhere there's someone who has more hackable universal remote IR capabilities who simply tries different digital codes with the same device prefix, figuring out what is what, who then has usable IR to feed into other universal devices, whose configurations can be redistributed. And many universal device editors have some way of importing a few different file types to cross over to different remote devices. It used to be relatively straightforward with some IR editors like for Pronto remotes... you could find a way to edit codes manually, create an importable file, then import that code via the file into a device that you could drag/copy over to a button on your remote in the same editor software...  Yeah, a pain. But if it was what you had to do, you just had to do it.


----------



## Dan203

I use a Harmony and need the codes for multiple TiVo addresses to prevent conflict with the other TiVos in the room.


----------



## aaronwt

NYHeel said:


> But did you get the Elites after Fios started requiring that you pair the Cable Cards to the device?
> 
> I remember going from the TivoHD to the Premiere. All I had to do then was move the CC to the Premiere. No calling in necessary. But that was before the cards were paired to the device.
> 
> Did you call the automated cable card number or the general customer support line?


I swapped around cable cards after the pairing requirement. Before The last time i turned a cable card into FiOS, I swapped my cards around so my elites had the newest ones in them. So I had to repair them.


----------



## Grayswandir1

On Fios - moved a cable card from a TivoHD to a Roamio Pro.
It lets you test the cable card channels not too far into the setup process. I was getting all the basic channels but none of the premiums. When I tuned to a premium channel it gave me the cable card info screen and told me to call Verizon.

I first tried the automated system, it said it would take up to 30 minutes. Lost all channels a few minutes later, but they came back, but same problem no premiums.

Called Verizon support. The tech tried a re-pair, but had an issue with the Data ID - his system kept telling him that the ID should be 10 digits but the Tivo was giving 11. He said that since the Tivo was new it might require a firmware update. I told him that on the paperwork I received when I first got the cablecard it said the Data ID format was 11 digits.

He kept trying different things and eventually tried again from scratch, not cutting and pasting into his system but typing fresh, this time it worked fine.

Once setup was done, which included a service update, I used kmttg (awesome program I just found out about on here) to copy my season passes from the old Tivo to the Roamio. Everything worked fine.

So far everything is running smoothly. Will give it a day or so of indexing before I take a look at the speed improvements.


----------



## HenryFarpolo

bradleys said:


> I think I read that this back button is actually for the apps such as netflix and maybe even a future web browser. Has little value for the general TiVo UI.


If you are in TIVO central it also takes you back to the previous page.


----------



## jmpage2

Dan203 said:


> Is there any way to figure that out? I use a Harmony and would like to have access to the back button for the apps.


As mentioned by Doug, if the company doesn't share this information it is usually discovered by someone with an IR test kit that can beam codes at the device and figure out what they are doing.

The risk with the Roamio and its RF remote is that they might have never even created the IR equivalent code. That would be a sneaky way to insure if someone lost the original remote they had to get another one directly from TiVo.


----------



## crxssi

innocentfreak said:


> Has anyone compared the speed of the Roamio to the SDUI on the Premiere? I think that would give the best indicator in how fast it truly is.


Not really a fair comparison because the SDUI is so much more stripped/simple. If you want the best indicator of how fast it is, compare apples to apples.


----------



## crxssi

tomhorsley said:


> What a pain in the patoot if it ever gets in the state my premiere often finds itself in, needing to pull the cable card for a second to get things to reset .


I have experienced all kinds of TiVo issues and crap. ESPECIALLY with the stupid tuning adapter. But in all the years I have been using TiVos and cable cards, I have *NEVER* had to pull out a cable card.... ever.


----------



## nooneuknow

crxssi said:


> I have experienced all kinds of TiVo issues and crap. ESPECIALLY with the stupid tuning adapter. But in all the years I have been using TiVos and cable cards, I have *NEVER* had to pull out a cable card.... ever.


Like I told him earlier, I just disconnect the coax for a moment for the same effect. I didn't hear anything back, like if he actually had ever tried that, etc.

This is one of those issues that affects only certain markets, where the cable signal must have something wonky about it (or it could be cablecard brand/firmware related).

Many just yank the power cord out when their TiVo locks-up or they can't do a menu reboot, etc. I used to, until I accidentally found a momentary coax disconnection achieved the same thing, and I would only lose a brief moment of anything in the buffers, or that was recording, versus the whole power-cycle period, or the time it takes for a cablecard to completely boot the internals of itself.


----------



## cyberbeach

Grayswandir1 said:


> On Fios - moved a cable card from a TivoHD to a Roamio Pro.
> It lets you test the cable card channels not too far into the setup process. I was getting all the basic channels but none of the premiums. When I tuned to a premium channel it gave me the cable card info screen and told me to call Verizon.
> 
> I first tried the automated system, it said it would take up to 30 minutes. Lost all channels a few minutes later, but they came back, but same problem no premiums.
> 
> Called Verizon support. The tech tried a re-pair, but had an issue with the Data ID - his system kept telling him that the ID should be 10 digits but the Tivo was giving 11. He said that since the Tivo was new it might require a firmware update. I told him that on the paperwork I received when I first got the cablecard it said the Data ID format was 11 digits.
> 
> He kept trying different things and eventually tried again from scratch, not cutting and pasting into his system but typing fresh, this time it worked fine.


I have observed that you can save yourself a lot of repeated calls related to cable card pairing by setting up the Tivo, skipping the cable card step, getting the online setup done, then letting the box sit for 24 hours. Once it shows as authorized by Tivo, then go back and put in the cable card.

Doing it this way, usually the only call I need to make is once or twice to get HBO working.


----------



## innocentfreak

crxssi said:


> Not really a fair comparison because the SDUI is so much more stripped/simple. If you want the best indicator of how fast it is, compare apples to apples.


I didn't say to use it as a comparison, but to use it as an indicator. How do I compare the two if I don't have a Roamio in hand?

If you don't have a Roamio or can't see one in person, you can't tell how fast it really is by someone's comments. If you have a Premiere you can easily compare the SDUI to the HDUI. Since the Roamio is as fast if not faster than the SDUI, this easily gives someone with the Premiere an idea of how fast Roamio is and whether the difference in speed is worth the upgrade.

That was my point. I wasn't using it as a comparison, but something a user could recreate at home to simulate the speed difference.


----------



## zordude

The new TiVo sees my ssid which is broadcasting, but won't connect.

Works great with my TiVo wireless adapter though.

I even tried netting the info (ssid/wpa2/aes) manually, nd still no go.


----------



## Dan203

Does your Router/AP have MAC filtering enabled? If so you need to add the TiVo MAC to the list.


----------



## nooneuknow

Dan203 said:


> Does your Router/AP have MAC filtering enabled? If so you need to add the TiVo MAC to the list.


Also, make sure your router has enough addresses available. I usually set mine to just enough for what I need, to keep wireless intruders out. If I add a new device, I have to increase my IP range from say 192.168.0.2 - 192.168.0.20 to 21. There's also various degrees of wireless authentication, the simplest requires you to push a button, either physically, on the router, or by going into the menus and pushing a virtual button.

Time to dig out the router's manual and compare notes with the device you are trying to connect...


----------



## zordude

zordude said:


> The new TiVo sees my ssid which is broadcasting, but won't connect.
> 
> Works great with my TiVo wireless adapter though.
> 
> I even tried netting the info (ssid/wpa2/aes) manually, nd still no go.


Changing my wireless channel on the router worked.


----------



## P42

@nooneuknow you know when you leave you house with your smart phone, or turn off your laptop, etc at night, the router could then hand out one of those IP to the wireless intruders? And on top of that they could just guess and statically assign one to their device. 

The push button your refer to is WPS which is also easily cracked. Just use WAP2 with a long key, and be done with it. KISS

Back on topic, not buying a Roamio anytime soon, but delighted to hear that it is the bees knees.


----------



## nooneuknow

P42 said:


> @nooneuknow you know when you leave you house with your smart phone, or turn off your laptop, etc at night, the router could then hand out one of those IP to the wireless intruders? And on top of that they could just guess and statically assign one to their device.
> 
> The push button your refer to is WPS which is also easily cracked. Just use WAP2 with a long key, and be done with it. KISS
> 
> Back on topic, not buying a Roamio anytime soon, but delighted to hear that it is the bees knees.


That's why I also have to manually allow each MAC address of ANY wireless device. I set that up too, FYI. I tend to try to be redundant, if not tricyclic, when if comes to wireless security. I use very strong WPA2-PSK/AES. I never said that *I* use the "button method" Need a list of the other preventative measures I've enabled as well? Please don't say yes. It's O.T.


----------



## Dan203

IPs and MAC addresses are very easy to spoof, so that's not providing you any real protection. The only real protection is your WPA key.


----------



## jpasint

P42 said:


> @nooneuknow you know when you leave you house with your smart phone, or turn off your laptop, etc at night, the router could then hand out one of those IP to the wireless intruders? And on top of that they could just guess and statically assign one to their device.
> 
> The push button your refer to is WPS which is also easily cracked. Just use WAP2 with a long key, and be done with it. KISS
> 
> Back on topic, not buying a Roamio anytime soon, but delighted to hear that it is the bees knees.


Actually, most DHCP servers assign an IP address lease for a minimum (it's configurable) of 24 hours.

So the IP address is yours for that entire time, usually, that is.

Joe


----------



## nooneuknow

Dan203 said:


> IPs and MAC addresses are very easy to spoof, so that's not providing you any real protection. The only real protection is your WPA key.


The way I see it, every weak bit of protection, like minimal IP address pool, MAC address by authorization only, not broadcasting SSID, and many others, will make them hackers work, only to find they can't get past the whopper of a key I use with WPA2 & AES-only encryption.


----------



## Dan203

I use to think the same way. But then I realized how much of a PITA it was when I bought something new or I had someone over that wanted to use my wifi on their phone.


----------



## nooneuknow

Dan203 said:


> I use to think the same way. But then I realized how much of a PITA it was when I bought something new or I had someone over that wanted to use my wifi on their phone.


Neither happens enough to be a PITA, around here, except when I finally do get something new, and forget just how many roadblocks, spikestrips, and rolls of razor wire I deployed....


----------



## mattack

monkeydust said:


> It still takes way too long for it to boot up even with this updated hardware.


Can you please give me a *number*? Is it *BETTER* than the Premiere 4? (Which I said is a lot better than S3/TivoHD.. I was AMAZED at how my S1s booted the last time I used them.. But then again, they're glacially slow getting into Now Playing if you have an expanded hard drive.)


----------



## innocentfreak

mattack said:


> Can you please give me a *number*? Is it *BETTER* than the Premiere 4? (Which I said is a lot better than S3/TivoHD.. I was AMAZED at how my S1s booted the last time I used them.. But then again, they're glacially slow getting into Now Playing if you have an expanded hard drive.)


I believe the slow boot is due to the security checks because of the previous ability to prom hack. Or at least this is what I have read before and this is how TiVo blocked it so the Premiere line couldn't be hacked.


----------



## mattack

jcthorne said:


> I have tested transfers with the base unit and speeds are about the same as the premiere. About 85mbit pytivo to Roamio. It's limited by its 100mbit port.


You can still do transport stream and NON-transport stream, I hope?

Since tivodecode doesn't work (reliably) with Transport Stream downloads.


----------



## mattack

innocentfreak said:


> I believe the slow boot is due to the security checks because of the previous ability to prom hack. Or at least this is what I have read before and this is how TiVo blocked it so the Premiere line couldn't be hacked.


I'm not sure if you're agreeing with me -- the Premieres are WAY FASTER in booting. I think you're saying that the S3/TivoHD are so slow _because_ of extra checks.

I don't care, I just am curious as to how fast the new ones boot.


----------



## innocentfreak

mattack said:


> I'm not sure if you're agreeing with me -- the Premieres are WAY FASTER in booting. I think you're saying that the S3/TivoHD are so slow _because_ of extra checks.
> 
> I don't care, I just am curious as to how fast the new ones boot.


Yes they are way faster, but still slower than they could be due to the security checks.

This is why I don't expect the Roamio to boot much faster since you can only speed up those security checks so much.


----------



## rlcarr

HenryFarpolo said:


> I have a Premiere XL and a S3. The Roamio has a new cablecard which I activated yesterday using the web site.


Where on the Verizon/FiOS website is the CableCARD stuff, especially activation and pairing? (And ordering one, for that matter...)


----------



## innocentfreak

rlcarr said:


> Where on the Verizon/FiOS website is the CableCARD stuff, especially activation and pairing? (And ordering one, for that matter...)


FiOS has it under add/change equipment. They charge $20 to ship so you are better off calling to order one for pickup at your local Verizon store, not wireless store. My store always requires a order to pick one up so if you don't call you will need to call in store. When you get the card, they will give you a sheet with the info and web address and phone number to do the pairing.


----------



## grey ghost

I'm doing my first Tivo install tomorrow and I'm nervous as all get out. Went to Comcast today to pick up my cable card. They gave me a "naked" card without a single piece of information about anything. No phone numbers for pairing, no instructions, nothing......Fortunately I've read both here and Comcast support about the phone numbers. I'm very worried that this is a "reject" card that has been tried before, but there's nothing I can do about it til my new Roamio arrives and the card fails


----------



## HenryFarpolo

rlcarr said:


> Where on the Verizon/FiOS website is the CableCARD stuff, especially activation and pairing? (And ordering one, for that matter...)


This should help:

http://www.verizon.com/Support/Residential/tv/fiostv/other+hardware/cablecards/cablecards.htm


----------



## Hi8

grey ghost said:


> I'm doing my first Tivo install tomorrow and I'm nervous as all get out. Went to Comcast today to pick up my cable card. They gave me a "naked" card without a single piece of information about anything. No phone numbers for pairing, no instructions, nothing......Fortunately I've read both here and Comcast support about the phone numbers. I'm very worried that this is a "reject" card that has been tried before, but there's nothing I can do about it til my new Roamio arrives and the card fails


 they probably figured it would help you get it working any faster than trying to get it working without instructions.

my experience with Comcast & cable cards is the problems are ALWAYS on their side of it. If you really want to watch a show, wait till they send a technician out to your house! It's like watching training class 101. They kinda look at the CC like it's the first time they ever saw one. Probably because it might be.

Good Luck ... it will eventually work perfectly for a long time, once it's paired "Properly".


----------



## aaronwt

rlcarr said:


> Where on the Verizon/FiOS website is the CableCARD stuff, especially activation and pairing? (And ordering one, for that matter...)


Here is a FiOS PDF that has the phone number, website address, and what info you will need to enter to get the cable cards paired.

http://www.verizon.com/cs/groups/public/documents/onecmsresource/11047_ccf_crm_cable_d97e.pdf


----------



## ginginlala

If it is helpful for anyone in my situation:

I have Verizon FiOS and the plan was to take the CableCard from my Premiere, install it in the new Roamio, and do the FiOS automated setup (I'm selling the Premiere). 

This went flawlessly without FiOS intervention EXCEPT I couldn't access HBO after setup (the rest of my premium channels came through just fine). This was resolved very quickly by contacting FiOS tech support, supplying card/host/data ID, etc. 

The Roamio is across the board a dramatic upgrade!


----------



## aaronwt

ginginlala said:


> If it is helpful for anyone in my situation:
> 
> I have Verizon FiOS and the plan was to take the CableCard from my Premiere, install it in the new Roamio, and do the FiOS automated setup (I'm selling the Premiere).
> 
> This went flawlessly without FiOS intervention EXCEPT I couldn't access HBO after setup (the rest of my premium channels came through just fine). This was resolved very quickly by contacting FiOS tech support, supplying card/host/data ID, etc.
> 
> The Roamio is across the board a dramatic upgrade!


That was because the Cable cards were not paired. On FiOS, HBO and Cinemax channels are restricted and will not show up unless the cable cards are paired to the TiVo. (The other premium channels are fine without a paired cable card.)

Not sure if there are any other channels that require pairing now, other than the FiOS pairing test channels. But until fairly recently this was not an issue. Cable cards did not need to be paired on FiOS until sometime last year or early this year.

But at least the pairing process has been painless the five times I've done it since I did not need to interact with a person. It was fully automated.


----------



## anthonymoody

Finally pulled the trigger on a Plus, upgraded to 2TB from WK. Been suffering my Cv motorola 8300 for faaaaaaaaaar too long. The promo code was only $25 though. Wasn't it higher a day or two ago?

Am somewhat worried that channel/app based services from apple, intel and the like and/or eventual Cablevision app on the ps4 and/or elegant pass through via XBO will render the need for a cable box of any kind moot. That said, I figure even if they launch and are robust and attractive they may not have true DVR capability. (I guess if everything becomes available for streaming just after airing that could solve that however).


----------



## DaveDFW

anthonymoody said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on a Plus, ... The promo code was only $25 though. Wasn't it higher a day or two ago


No, the Weaknees Plus discount was always $25. The Pro discount is $40.


----------



## anthonymoody

DaveDFW said:


> No, the Weaknees Plus discount was always $25. The Pro discount is $40.


Ah! Okay thanks. I must've been thinking of that. So I guess my initial feedback is that I appreciate the built in storage upgrade, discount, and free shipping


----------



## NYHeel

ginginlala said:


> If it is helpful for anyone in my situation:
> 
> I have Verizon FiOS and the plan was to take the CableCard from my Premiere, install it in the new Roamio, and do the FiOS automated setup (I'm selling the Premiere).
> 
> This went flawlessly without FiOS intervention EXCEPT I couldn't access HBO after setup (the rest of my premium channels came through just fine). This was resolved very quickly by contacting FiOS tech support, supplying card/host/data ID, etc.
> 
> The Roamio is across the board a dramatic upgrade!


Did you use the website to set up the card or the automated phone number?


----------



## HenryFarpolo

NYHeel said:


> Did you use the website to set up the card or the automated phone number?


I don't know what the poster used, but I used the website and it was quick and easy.


----------



## trip1eX

anthonymoody said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on a Plus, .........The promo code was only $25 though. Wasn't it higher a day or two ago?


What is the promo code?


----------



## innocentfreak

trip1eX said:


> What is the promo code?


ROAMIO
ROAMIOPLUS
ROAMIOPRO


----------



## trip1eX

innocentfreak said:


> ROAMIO
> ROAMIOPLUS
> ROAMIOPRO


Thanks. I had googled it and came up with RoamioTivos for a promo code and it didn't work.


----------



## mattack

mattack said:


> I'm not sure if you're agreeing with me -- the Premieres are WAY FASTER in booting. I think you're saying that the S3/TivoHD are so slow _because_ of extra checks.
> 
> I don't care, I just am curious as to how fast the new ones boot.


I haven't read the other responses since yesterday.. But at the moment, it's actually MORE than just curiosity, since last night my Premiere 4 rebooted while recording for one of the very few times. It was a rerun of the Tonight Show at the time, so I didn't care, but at other times, I would care.. Also, the reboot was actually way slower than I remembered it. (But still not as glacial as S3/TivoHD)


----------



## mattack

grey ghost said:


> I'm doing my first Tivo install tomorrow and I'm nervous as all get out. Went to Comcast today to pick up my cable card. They gave me a "naked" card without a single piece of information about anything. No phone numbers for pairing, no instructions, nothing......Fortunately I've read both here and Comcast support about the phone numbers. I'm very worried that this is a "reject" card that has been tried before, but there's nothing I can do about it til my new Roamio arrives and the card fails


I've never gotten information about anything. Just the cards, though usually they come in a pointless plastic sleeve/case.

The Tivo will tell you the phone # to call. Though unfortunately, it will actually tell you (IIRC) the 1800 COMCAST number, NOT the "direct" CableCard setup #, which I don't have handy. The regular # will usually work, the direct Cablecard line may be more helpful/knowledgeable.


----------



## brianric

mattack said:


> I've never gotten information about anything. Just the cards, though usually they come in a pointless plastic sleeve/case.
> 
> The Tivo will tell you the phone # to call. Though unfortunately, it will actually tell you (IIRC) the 1800 COMCAST number, NOT the "direct" CableCard setup #, which I don't have handy. The regular # will usually work, the direct Cablecard line may be more helpful/knowledgeable.


877-405-2298 is the CC number.


----------



## Goldwing2001

I just set-up my Roamio Pro. Called Time Warner to pair my cable card / tuning adapter from my old tivo onto my new one. I was up and running in 20 min.


----------



## aaronwt

I haven't heard anyone mention the remote finder on the Roamio Plus and the Roamio Pro. Do any owners have any thoughts on that feature?


----------



## Dan203

aaronwt said:


> I haven't heard anyone mention the remote finder on the Roamio Plus and the Roamio Pro. Do any owners have any thoughts on that feature?


No use for it here. However my Sister has kids and they're always hiding the remote from her and each other, so for her it would be great. Unfortunately she only has HDs so not an option for her. I've thought about getting her a Roamio but we still have analog stations here and she wouldn't be able to do without them. (Almost all of the kids stations are still analog only)


----------



## DCIFRTHS

Nochance said:


> Please say it isn't so. I've turned off 1080p24 on my Premiere and Netflix still blinks out all of the time. It drives me nuts. So nuts in fact, that if they don't fix this, I don't think I'll upgrade. I use Netflix all the time and 10-20 blink outs in a 30 minute program is ridiculous.


When I use Netflix on my Premiers it frequently blinks out. It's one of the reasons I hate using Netflix on TiVo. What is the cause of this? The TiVo not passing the correct frame rate to the TV?

Thanks!


----------



## DCIFRTHS

aaronwt said:


> ...But at least the pairing process has been painless the five times I've done it since I did not need to interact with a person. It was fully automated.


Wow. If you don't mind saying, what state are you located in? How did you manage to get it paired without talking to a person?* Do you have a phone number you could supply?*

Thanks!

*EDIT: I see that you posted a link to the instructions earlier


----------



## DCIFRTHS

HenryFarpolo said:


> Initial thoughts:
> 
> -Unboxing and setup were uneventful. About 60 minutes from the hands of the UPS driver to watching live TV. I was replacing a Premiere so all cables were in place. This time includes activating a cablecard. ...


Did you happen to notice if the power cord (where it plugs into the back of the TiVo) is like the Premiere (can be inserted regardless of direction) or if it can only be inserted one way like on the S3 boxes?

I'm curious because I have the Premiere's power cord behind a wide, heavy rack, plugged into a surge protector, and it would be a pain to rerun it 

Thanks!


----------



## oosik77

The power cord is the same as the Premier.


----------



## CoxInPHX

oosik77 said:


> The power cord is the same as the Premier.


Only for the Plus and Pro, NOT the Basic it is a brick.

Which model did you purchase? I am curious how well the 6 Tuner Plus and Pro works with Cox in Phoenix, I do not expect any issues but maybe tuning the 6th channel on SDV *may* be an intermittent issue.


----------



## crxssi

aaronwt said:


> I haven't heard anyone mention the remote finder on the Roamio Plus and the Roamio Pro. Do any owners have any thoughts on that feature?


Yawn

(although I don't have the box yet)

I have never lost/misplaced a remote. Keys- yes.


----------



## moyekj

aaronwt said:


> I haven't heard anyone mention the remote finder on the Roamio Plus and the Roamio Pro. Do any owners have any thoughts on that feature?


 If you press the button to the right of the green button on the front panel the RF remote will play the intro video tune. Kind of a useless feature to me but entertainment for the kids and the dog.
FYI, if you press the green power button on the front panel this will toggle standby mode on the Roamio.


----------



## davezatz

moyekj said:


> If you press the button to the right of the green button on the front panel the RF remote will play the intro video tune.


Speaking of which, and maybe I missed it, is the Roamio opening different and is there a video of it somewhere?


----------



## moyekj

davezatz said:


> Speaking of which, and maybe I missed it, is the Roamio opening different and is there a video of it somewhere?


 I don't really pay much attention to it but I think it's very similar to S4 non-XL video except right towards the end it's a little different where little TiVos (Minis?) run around the big TiVo.


----------



## andyf

davezatz said:


> Speaking of which, and maybe I missed it, is the Roamio opening different and is there a video of it somewhere?


You can still watch it by pressing '0' in TiVo Central.


----------



## jmr50

Grakthis said:


> - The notion that $22 a month (what TWC charges for their DVR boxes) does not cover the cost of the boxes expected lifetime is hilarious. Assume the box lasts 3 years... that's an annuity of $22 a month. Assume 5% interest is the opportunity cost for TWC and you get an NPV of $733.61. Ebay lists common cable company DVR boxes used for $150 or less. Let's pretend TWC is paying $200 per box (whole-sale price). That leaves them $533.61 leftover to cover their install cost, maintenance and cable cards. OH NOES HOW WILL THEY EVER GET BY ON ONLY THAT?!?! Even if we assume the boxes sit idle for 1/3 of their lifetime (makes no sense, but ok) we can still see that they make MORE than their cost back on the unit in 3 years.


Not to blow up the rest of your argument, but there's no way that cable companies pay $200 for a new DVR. Using the residual value of a used, older generation DVR on eBay is totally bogus. If you look at some of the earnings reports for companies like Pace, it seems like they're charging cable companies are around $350 for standard DVRs and closer to $500 for advanced ("multiroom") DVRs. Of course, it's hard to verify this exactly, but in Canada, you used to be able to buy these at electronics stores and prices were roughly in those ranges (the best ones were upwards of CAD 600).

Still a profitable business. Don't forget, Video On Demand doesn't cost money, it makes money.


----------



## tvmaster2

does this machine, or the Mini, eliminate the "red X" when trying to share Premium channel content that is a restriction with the Tivo Premiere, in other words, can a whole-home network actually be created?

to me, it still seems ridiculous that in 2013, I can't record in one room and watch in another....


----------



## dswallow

aaronwt said:


> I haven't heard anyone mention the remote finder on the Roamio Plus and the Roamio Pro. Do any owners have any thoughts on that feature?


I laughed when I accidentally activated it and realized what it was I did.


----------



## dswallow

davezatz said:


> Speaking of which, and maybe I missed it, is the Roamio opening different and is there a video of it somewhere?


It's the cute cartoony one that has the TiVo man walking through various decades and eventually stepping out onto a stage with a classic rolled background behind him. I've seen it before... it's not entirely new, if any part of it is new.

OK, searched out the standard Premiere opening, and it's identical up till the end in how the TiVo man exits walking through the decades of entertainment.


----------



## bradleys

tvmaster2 said:


> does this machine, or the Mini, eliminate the "red X" when trying to share Premium channel content that is a restriction with the Tivo Premiere, in other words, can a whole-home network actually be created?
> 
> to me, it still seems ridiculous that in 2013, I can't record in one room and watch in another....


Premier/Roamio/Mini's can stream (MRS) content between themselves even with protected content - and this has been the case for quite a while.

S3 units cannot stream content - they can only move between units (MRV), that has not changed.


----------



## CrispyCritter

jmr50 said:


> Not to blow up the rest of your argument, but there's no way that cable companies pay $200 for a new DVR. Using the residual value of a used, older generation DVR on eBay is totally bogus. If you look at some of the earnings reports for companies like Pace, it seems like they're charging cable companies are around $350 for standard DVRs and closer to $500 for advanced ("multiroom") DVRs. Of course, it's hard to verify this exactly, but in Canada, you used to be able to buy these at electronics stores and prices were roughly in those ranges (the best ones were upwards of CAD 600).


I would agree, and even expected the prices to be another $50 higher. And everything I've seen indicates that the HD DVRs break down much more often than the SD models of anything. HD is more complicated and HD DVRs just haven't been around long enough to get all the kinks out.

I'm fine with the idea that the prices Comcast and others charge (though not Time-Warner) is reasonably close to break-even for them. They have a lot of overhead - customer support is much more expensive for them for instance. (I know my step-father calls Time-Warner every two weeks or so, and they come out every six weeks or so. Mostly his fault, though not always).


----------



## gothaggis

is there a way to backup season passes from a premiere and transfer them to the roamio?


----------



## bradleys

gothaggis said:


> is there a way to backup season passes from a premiere and transfer them to the roamio?


Yes, both KMTTG and TiVo.com can do that... TiVo.com will not maintain your priority, but with this many tuners that issue should be mute.

http://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg/


----------



## gothaggis

bradleys said:


> Yes, both KMTTG and TiVo.com can do that... TiVo.com will not maintain your priority, but with this many tuners that issue should be mute.
> 
> http://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg/


Wow, thank you! I had no idea this program existed...have just been using pytivo.


----------



## jmpage2

bradleys said:


> Yes, both KMTTG and TiVo.com can do that... TiVo.com will not maintain your priority, but with this many tuners that issue should be mute *moot*.


Fixed. Normally not a grammar or spelling nazi but that one is a particular pet peeve of mine.


----------



## bradleys

jmpage2 said:


> Fixed. Normally not a grammar or spelling nazi but that one is a particular pet peeve of mine.


Yeah... Something didn't look correct to me when I wrote it.


----------



## ncbill

Anybody else have a problem with OTA tuner overload on the R-Basic?

I use a 2-bay outside UHF antenna w/ high-gain amplifier, with a 2-way splitter to feed upstairs & downstairs via the house built-in coax.

Roamio is upstairs and now can't tune the closest station (which I could receive with the proverbial bent paper clip) w/o pixilation (most transmitters are 35-60 miles away).

But reception issues seems to get worse over time - stations that are farther away and tuned in fine yesterday now can't be rec'd at all (i.e. "The Tivo cannot tune this channel" message)

I haven't rebooted the Roamio yet.


----------



## GordonB

DCIFRTHS said:


> Wow. If you don't mind saying, what state are you located in? How did you manage to get it paired without talking to a person?* Do you have a phone number you could supply?*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> *EDIT: I see that you posted a link to the instructions earlier


I'm sure its also on the website, but additionally, if you have gone through guided setup prior to installing the card, the system "knows" you have FiOS. When the card is installed, the cable card screen will come up and will have the correct phone number to call and also have all the correct card info right there on the screen. With the automated paring process, installing the cable card is slick and easy.


----------



## tvmaster2

bradleys said:


> Premier/Roamio/Mini's can stream (MRS) content between themselves even with protected content - and this has been the case for quite a while.
> 
> S3 units cannot stream content - they can only move between units (MRV), that has not changed.


it's just transferring that is forbidden, depending on the copyright holder's wishes?


----------



## bradleys

tvmaster2 said:


> it's just transferring that is forbidden, depending on the copyright holder's wishes?


Yes, when the content owner sets the cc bit at copy once - it can be recorded, but not transferred to another box.

On most cable providers it is set only for premium movie channels, I believe it is Time Warner that sets it for all content.

All content can be streamed, but only S4 and better models support that functionality.


----------



## tvmaster2

bradleys said:


> Yes, when the content owner sets the cc bit at copy once - it can be recorded, but not transferred to another box.
> 
> On most cable providers it is set only for premium movie channels, I believe it is Time Warner that sets it for all content.
> 
> All content can be streamed, but only S4 and better models support that functionality.


brilliant - thanks


----------



## ScaryMike

Set up my new Roamio Plus and Tivo Mini yesterday. Everything went mostly without a hitch. CableCard re-pairing with Charter was fairly straight forward and quick. 

I do have a weird issue though. When I go to look at signal strengths in the channel settings, it says that its not available because I don't have any digital channels. 

Also, when I go to do a channel test through the cablecard menu, it says "No channels available".

ALL of my channels come in, including all my HD channels.


----------



## sbiller

http://www.amazon.com/review/R13NYDH0FKS7RM/ref=cm_cr_dp_title?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00EEOSZK0&channel=detail-glance&nodeID=172282&store=electronics



> 1.0 out of 5 stars Cheap Plastic, August 24, 2013
> By Tim Whitfield
> This review is from: TiVo TCD840500 Roamio HD Digital Video Recorder (Electronics)
> I purchased directly from TiVo because, at the time, Amazon didn't have stock. Upon arrival, I unboxed immediately noticing how cheaply constructed it felt. Then I noticed 2 of the rubber feet were laying loose in the bag - obviously they had fallen off when it was packaged. Until the feet were glued back on the unit,it would not set level. My intuition told me this was going to be nothing but trouble!!
> 
> Returned to TiVo - I'm tired of being burned by consumer electronics companies.
> 
> Look to the Pro or Plus model. This version is cheap and disposable. The entire chassis is plastic and you can tell many corners have been cut. I'll just stay with my Premiere - at least it seems well made even if the software is and will always be inferior.
> 
> VERY DISAPPOINTED WITH THE LACK OF QUALITY!!!


----------



## awsnyde

crxssi said:


> I have never lost/misplaced a remote. Keys- yes.


Just rubber band your keys to your TiVo remote. Voila, problem solved!


----------



## tomhorsley

awsnyde said:


> Just rubber band your keys to your TiVo remote. Voila, problem solved!


I don't lose things I use all the time. It is those things I store "where I'll be sure to remember where they are" that I can never find again .


----------



## awsnyde

jmpage2 said:


> Fixed. Normally not a grammar or spelling nazi but that one is a particular pet peeve of mine.


With that many tuners, nobody will be talking about the issue. Therefore, it may well be mute.


----------



## monkeydust

Not sure what difference it makes what the exterior is made of. You sit it on a shelf and usually only touch when dusting. Nobody complains that game consoles are plastic.


----------



## MeInDallas

I know this wont be a big deal for most people, but I was just wondering when a program is recording, do you have the 4/6 red lights on the front panel to let you know how many programs are in progress of being recorded, or is there just that one big red light on the front and thats it? Thanks.


----------



## sbiller

monkeydust said:


> Not sure what difference it makes what the exterior is made of. You sit it on a shelf and usually only touch when dusting. Nobody complains that game consoles are plastic.


Tim Whitfield does!


----------



## Dan203

MeInDallas said:


> I know this wont be a big deal for most people, but I was just wondering when a program is recording, do you have the 4/6 red lights on the front panel to let you know how many programs are in progress of being recorded, or is there just that one big red light on the front and thats it? Thanks.


It's one full circle with little half moons next to it for the rest of the tuners.


----------



## MeInDallas

Dan203 said:


> It's one full circle with little half moons next to it for the rest of the tuners.


Ohhh OK, I was kinda wondering that, but wasnt sure if anyone would know what I was talking about  Thanks!


----------



## HenryFarpolo

Dan203 said:


> It's one full circle with little half moons next to it for the rest of the tuners.


You need binoculars to see just how many tuners are recording. Not that with SIX it make much difference.


----------



## Beryl

sbiller said:


> Tim Whitfield does!


Clearly. I remember when IBM made a thing about the "mainframe" materials it used on the original PC -- will last a lifetime.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

HenryFarpolo said:


> You need binoculars to see just how many tuners are recording. Not that with SIX it make much difference.


The four individual circles on the previous model were much nicer. This looks gimmicky, and as you mentioned, how is one supposed to see the half circles unless you are right on top of it?


----------



## astrohip

> 1.0 out of 5 stars Cheap Plastic, August 24, 2013
> By Tim Whitfield
> This review is from: TiVo TCD840500 Roamio HD Digital Video Recorder (Electronics) I noticed 2 of the rubber feet were laying loose in the bag <snip> My intuition told me this was going to be nothing but trouble!!
> 
> Returned to TiVo - I'm tired of being burned by consumer electronics companies.<snip>


I have no idea who this guy is, but that's not a review. You can't see 2 rubber feet loose, and decide to send it back with a 1/5 rating. Whoever this @sshat is has done a disservice to potential users, and interested readers. Reviews aren't intuition based; they should be based on your total experiences with a product.

At least USE IT before you diss it.


----------



## ncbill

Sadly, my Roamio-Basic experience has come to an end.

After experiencing the below, I tried restarting, and never again got past the "Welcome to Tivo, Please wait" screen, even after pulling the plug for a 'hard' reset.

The green light stayed on, the amber light would flash some, but I never got past that first screen (the Roamio would simply cycle continuously between the first screen & no video output)

So my Roamio will be going back to Tivo on Monday, after working for less than 24 hours, as well as the free (unopened) Stream

I did notice that although the Roamio was on an open shelf with lots of room for airflow on the sides, it got much warmer than the Premiere it replaced.

I wonder if Tivo will regret going with the smaller, plastic case for the Basic.



ncbill said:


> Anybody else have a problem with OTA tuner overload on the R-Basic?
> 
> I use a 2-bay outside UHF antenna w/ high-gain amplifier, with a 2-way splitter to feed upstairs & downstairs via the house built-in coax.
> 
> Roamio is upstairs and now can't tune the closest station (which I could receive with the proverbial bent paper clip) w/o pixilation (most transmitters are 35-60 miles away).
> 
> But reception issues seems to get worse over time - stations that are farther away and tuned in fine yesterday now can't be rec'd at all (i.e. "The Tivo cannot tune this channel" message)
> 
> I haven't rebooted the Roamio yet.


----------



## Series3Sub

I don't think TiVO will regret going CHEAP anything for the Roamio, as it is clear their mission was to make that one as CHEAP as possible to manufacture and I don't think TiVo really cares that much about OTA subscribers or cord-cutters. especially since the Roamio only has 4 tuners, can tune either OTA or Cable, not both simultaneously, and Roamio is marketed as an "Entry Level" model.

I'm sure TiVo feels their bread and butter are cable subscribers, and TiVo probably further feeld that if one wants a "Quality" TiVo, people ought to step up to Plus and Pro, which are better looking, IMHO. It's the cable subs who seem to have and are willing to spend the money for Plus and Pro. That is probably TiVo's thinking.


----------



## series5orpremier

I will say I was disappointed with Roamio's inability to handle analog cable or even see the program guide of my analog cable channels, but now I'm not as disappointed. After buying a modern router and setting up everything on the network I just discovered this multi-room streaming stuff and it's amazing. I can watch and control any previously recorded analog cable shows on my Premiere XL from my Roamio.


----------



## HenryFarpolo

series5orpremier said:


> . I can watch and control any previously recorded analog cable shows on my Premiere XL from my Roamio.


And do it on iOS devices if you have any.


----------



## series5orpremier

Series3Sub said:


> It's the cable subs who seem to have and are willing to spend the money for Plus and Pro.


The cable companies don't want OTA in those boxes because it's potential competition. By not having a more robust OTA box I think TiVo is missing out on an opportunity to redefine the marketplace and accelerate a cable-cutting trend that already exists. Instead they're just being a lackey for the cable companies.


----------



## rainwater

series5orpremier said:


> The cable companies don't want OTA in those boxes because it's potential competition. By not having a more robust OTA box I think TiVo is missing out on an opportunity to redefine the marketplace and accelerate a cable-cutting trend that already exists. Instead they're just being a lackey for the cable companies.


The market for a $1000 (without lifetime) 6 tuner box that could do OTA and cable is extremely small. I don't see how they are missing out on anything.


----------



## jmpage2

rainwater said:


> The market for a $1000 (without lifetime) 6 tuner box that could do OTA and cable is extremely small. I don't see how they are missing out on anything.


My thoughts exactly. A $20-$40 added cost per box is a non starter if it is only potentially utilized by 1% of your customers. I bet they did a lot of research before making that decision.

OTA air users should've happy that they have a quad tuner box that can support the stream and mini.


----------



## awsnyde

monkeydust said:


> Not sure what difference it makes what the exterior is made of. You sit it on a shelf and usually only touch when dusting. Nobody complains that game consoles are plastic.


I planned on hitting a burglar over the head with my TiVo. Plastic just doesn't cut it!


----------



## nooneuknow

awsnyde said:


> I planned on hitting a burglar over the head with my TiVo. Plastic just doesn't cut it!


That makes me recall a video somebody posted on the Facebook TiVo page, where they threw a TiVo HD off a roof, and then continued to smash away for quite a while. That video would have been much shorter, had TiVo made the HD out of plastic!


----------



## rgranber

I've had a couple of days with the new Roamio Plus. 6 tuners rocks.

Definitely go through guided setup before having cable card installed if tech has to do it. Initial start up takes awhile to download firmware updates, guide, etc.

I unchecked lots of channels in the Channel List in the Settings menu and also marked some as Favorites. This did NOT result in any changes to the Guide or the ability to filter on Favorites. If I access the guide from TiVo.com , the guide shows only the channels I have checked in the Channel List. Anyone else have this problem. Strangely enough when I played with it after initial setup and before cable card install, I remember testing tis feature ( unchecked a couple of channels) and the guide reflected the changes.

It would be nice if there was to set defaults for series recordings so that user could pick new only/reruns, # to keep, high/low priority, start/end times that they like without having to change the options everytime you set up a timer if you don't like TiVo's default.

There's no restart/reset menu like it shows in the premiere manual (sorry, but this is my first TiVo, so I may not know what I'm talking about).

Speaking of manuals, hope they make one for Roamio soon.

Overall, in this short period, I'm very happy to be rid of Suddenlinks DVR.


----------



## innocentfreak

rgranber said:


> I've had a couple of days with the new Roamio Plus. 6 tuners rocks.
> 
> Definitely go through guided setup before having cable card installed if tech has to do it. Initial start up takes awhile to download firmware updates, guide, etc.
> 
> I unchecked lots of channels in the Channel List in the Settings menu and also marked some as Favorites. This did NOT result in any changes to the Guide or the ability to filter on Favorites. If I access the guide from TiVo.com , the guide shows only the channels I have checked in the Channel List. Anyone else have this problem. Strangely enough when I played with it after initial setup and before cable card install, I remember testing tis feature ( unchecked a couple of channels) and the guide reflected the changes.
> 
> It would be nice if there was to set defaults for series recordings so that user could pick new only/reruns, # to keep, high/low priority, start/end times that they like without having to change the options everytime you set up a timer if you don't like TiVo's default.
> 
> There's no restart/reset menu like it shows in the premiere manual (sorry, but this is my first TiVo, so I may not know what I'm talking about).
> 
> Speaking of manuals, hope they make one for Roamio soon.
> 
> Overall, in this short period, I'm very happy to be rid of Suddenlinks DVR.


Under the guide you should have options show only channels I receive. It is probably still set to all.

I agree about the defaults, but since I use KMTTG to set all my shows I don't miss it all that much.

Restart/Reset should be buried in the help menu now.


----------



## rgranber

innocentfreak said:


> Under the guide you should have options show only channels I receive. It is probably still set to all.
> 
> I agree about the defaults, but since I use KMTTG to set all my shows I don't miss it all that much.
> 
> Restart/Reset should be buried in the help menu now.


Thanks for the prompt reply. I'll check it out.


----------



## thyname

ScaryMike said:


> Set up my new Roamio Plus and Tivo Mini yesterday. Everything went mostly without a hitch. CableCard re-pairing with Charter was fairly straight forward and quick.
> 
> I do have a weird issue though. When I go to look at signal strengths in the channel settings, it says that its not available because I don't have any digital channels.
> 
> Also, when I go to do a channel test through the cablecard menu, it says "No channels available".
> 
> ALL of my channels come in, including all my HD channels.


I get the same message on my P4: I don't have any digital channels?!?! What gives?


----------



## DCIFRTHS

innocentfreak said:


> ...Restart/Reset should be buried in the help menu now.


I still don't know why they put the restart menu under help. I wanted to reboot one of my Premiere boxes, and I had to search online for where it was hidden...


----------



## DCIFRTHS

DCIFRTHS said:


> When I use Netflix on my Premiers it frequently blinks out. It's one of the reasons I hate using Netflix on TiVo. What is the cause of this? The TiVo not passing the correct frame rate to the TV?
> 
> Thanks!


Okay. I disabled 1080p/24 and the TV screen no longer blanks out when watching Netflix.

Does the blanking out happen because TiVo has a problem passing the /24 frame rate?


----------



## JWhites

No. It's generally because of bandwidth issues on the network. It takes more to stream in 1080p from Netflix then it does to stream the same thing in 720p or 1080i. I'm seeing the same thing on the Premieres


----------



## sbiller

Latest Amazon 1 Star Review on the Roamio Base Model...



> 0 of 2 people found the following review helpful
> 1.0 out of 5 stars Tivo cut too many corners ..., August 25, 2013
> By Zinger (Midwest) - See all my reviews
> This review is from: TiVo TCD840500 Roamio HD Digital Video Recorder (Electronics)
> cannot accept digital cable AND off-air at the same time
> 
> composite connection requires a break out box - sold separately
> 
> On-board Ethernet (10/100) - no support for 1000
> 
> MoCA Bridge (requires adapter - sold separately
> 
> no remote finder


*Current stats: *
5 Star - (3)
4 Star - (1)
3 Star - (0)
2 Star - (0)
1 Star - (3)


----------



## Kobe_No_Means_No

I'm loving my Roamio Plus. I've had 7 other Tivos, ranging from the original to the Premiere. Unlike the Premiere, this one doesn't disappoint. It is very speedy, which really makes a big difference. So far I haven't ran into any type of lock-ups/problems. I haven't used any of the added functions on my Plus though, as I'm a Slingbox user and I use it to stream locally and away from home. When you setup your Slingbox just choose XL4 as your device and everything works fine. 

Once someone can confirm that 4TB works/don't work on the Roamio I will open it up and either stick a 4TB or 3TB in there.


----------



## elwaylite

For whatever reason it was having issues downloading and updating off my Ethernet connection, so I went to WiFi and it went more smoothly. 

Until I could get the call in and download working, it would reboot, notice my 1TB WD AV Expander, but then tell me it was unsupported. After those kinks worked out, it recognized the AV DVR Expander and formatted it. 

Speed is good, I like the look, and to my eyes OTA PQ is more crisp than Dish. I'm able to flip back and forth, so maybe that it's a newer chip or its doing some sort of undefeatable edge enhancement. Looks great regardless, and I like having native. Downloaded a 1080p/24 episode of Hell on Wheels from Amazon VOD (1.7gb's in size) and the PQ is outstanding. Roamio outputs 1080p/24 without a hitch as far as I can tell. 

I used to love the auto downloads for season passes on Amazon, and I will be using that a lot moving forward. Other than the buggy setup for me, no complaints yet. I also tried out recording 4 OTA shows at once, while downloading an Amazon TV show, worked fine. 

OTA tuner seems to report lower than expected, but it seems to perform better. For example, my local CBS and ABC are usually 100% on anything I try in the living room, but the Roamio reports 85%. I am not able to get fox OTA because of dropouts with the Hopper tuner, and a SS around 60%. TiVo report 50-55% for Fox but I watched it 30 mins last night and no drop. When the fall kicks off Ill try recording a few shows and see how they do.


----------



## SugarBowl

cheap rubber stick on feet on the bottom of my base roamio. And one of them was missing, so the unit is wobbly.


And the 'What To Watch Now' screen... The icons are so small and hard to read. Nothing like the implementation on the iPhone/iPad app.


----------



## Scooby Doo

I installed my new Roamio Plus and Mini last night. This is my third Tivo following a DirecTivo (purchased in 2003) and a Tivo HD (purchased in 2008). Here are my quick thoughts.

This thing isn't perfect yet, but it's going to be spectacular. Viewing of live TV, recorded shows, and the program guide seem rock solid across both the Plus and Mini. Internet apps (Netflix, Pandora, Amazon) still have some bugs to work out, but you can already see they are going to offer a big improvement in user experience. Streaming and downloading to IOS devices still have some bugs and/or are not yet fully implemented, but look like they will be great.

Setup still takes longer than it should. I had no problems with my first MOCA install and it is fast (300 Mbit/s) and rock solid. Transferring all my season passes using Tivo.com was painless and took 30 seconds - great experience.

"Find my remote" is, to me, alone worth the cost of the box. If you don't have three small children then I suspect you will have no idea what I am talking about.

Overall, I love how Tivo has integrated some powerful new functionality while retaining a very familiar user interface. I love that my kids (and wife!) can work the new box right away. Looks to me like the best Tivo ever.

I'm now off to eBay to sell my Tivo HD with lifetime. Hope to make back at least a reasonable portion of the cost of the new kit.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

JWhites said:


> No. It's generally because of bandwidth issues on the network. It takes more to stream in 1080p from Netflix then it does to stream the same thing in 720p or 1080i. I'm seeing the same thing on the Premieres


What is the speed, and who is the provider of your connection?

Interesting as I have a fast, solid connection with FiOS. Currently clocking download speeds at 83 Mbps, and it seems rock solid. For the most part, the screen blanks within a minute of starting playback, or sometimes whenI pause, FF or rewind. Once it switches to 1080p/24, I am _usually_ okay.


----------



## JWhites

I have Comcast. I see 57 or 58 Mbps download http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2918120644 Sometimes I see what you are seeing and sometimes I don't. 98% of the time I don't.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

JWhites said:


> I have Comcast. I see 57 or 58 Mbps download http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2918120644 Sometimes I see what you are seeing and sometimes I don't. 98% of the time I don't.


I see this every time I use Netflix, but ONLY when using TiVo. My Apple TV, and the TV's Netflix app don't have this problem. It is so annoying.

My thought is that the TiVo is slow in flagging the /24 FPS, and that is why it blanks out. Do you know if there is another thread addressing this issue? I don't want to hijack this thread with my problem.

My speed test:


----------



## JWhites

Maybe it has something to do with SuperHD? https://help.netflix.com/article/en/node/512 I know Comcast and Verizon FiOS don't currently support it although our equipment does. The only threads I'm aware of regarding _this_ issue is on the DSLreport forums. Regarding why we don't see the stuttering on other devices is because for example my PS3 outputs 1080p natively when it's simply running, so when I'm launching Netflix or Youtube or Hulu Plus or whatever, it's still outputting 1080p, even if the video content isn't, it simply upscales whatever resolution that video content is to 1080p. I'm assuming the same is being done on the Apple TV. I'm not sure regarding the TV Netflix app since how that works varies per model and brand. The only time my PS3 outputs something lower then 1080p is when I'm playing a videogame.


----------



## Beryl

sbiller said:


> Latest Amazon 1 Star Review on the Roamio Base Model...


I like the response to that review:


> Samuel J. Biller says:
> Would it be more stars if they added those features and it cost $299?


1 star is ridiculous.


----------



## crxssi

sbiller said:


> Latest Amazon 1 Star Review on the Roamio Base Model...


Why would someone not read the specs, then rate it low for specs that are clearly listed all over the site? Every complaint he has except the composite connector is listed on the site. I would report it as an invalid review, because that is what it is.

It would be like buying a $20 blue, air-filled, latex balloon, then complaining that it was blue instead of red, too expensive, didn't float because it was not filled with helium, and pops when hit with a needle. Duh.


----------



## elwaylite

I replied to the guy and reported the review.


----------



## series5orpremier

That guy only has 3 1-star reviews and 1 2-star review in the last three years and hardly anyone finds them helpful. If the product doesn't meet your needs then don't buy it, you don't have to give it a trashy review. That's like me going onto Amazon and giving all the feminine products 1-star reviews because I'm a guy and can't use them.


----------



## apw2607

DCIFRTHS said:


> I see this every time I use Netflix, but ONLY when using TiVo. My Apple TV, and the TV's Netflix app don't have this problem. It is so annoying.
> 
> My thought is that the TiVo is slow in flagging the /24 FPS, and that is why it blanks out. Do you know if there is another thread addressing this issue? I don't want to hijack this thread with my problem.
> 
> My speed test:


The blanking is caused by the tv switching from 1080p to 1080p/24. Same thing as when you first play a bluray with 24p content.

Netflix at 24p only happens on the higher quality 1080p streams ... Think 5800kbps and 4300kbps.

It should only ever happen once though. If it happens often then for whatever reason the netflix client is unable to hold the hq streams.

You don't see it on Apple TV because Apple TV doesn't output 1080p/24. No idea about your tvs netflix client but I expect its not 1080p/24 either


----------



## elwaylite

Still impressed by the PQ from Amazon 1080p/24 tv show downloads.


----------



## aaronwt

apw2607 said:


> The blanking is caused by the tv switching from 1080p to 1080p/24. Same thing as when you first play a bluray with 24p content.
> 
> Netflix at 24p only happens on the higher quality 1080p streams ... Think 5800kbps and 4300kbps.
> 
> It should only ever happen once though. If it happens often then for whatever reason the netflix client is unable to hold the hq streams.
> 
> You don't see it on Apple TV because Apple TV doesn't output 1080p/24. No idea about your tvs netflix client but I expect its not 1080p/24 either


The 3850kbps streams are also 1080P24. As well as the two SuperHD streams you mentioned.


----------



## mattack

gothaggis said:


> Wow, thank you! I had no idea this program existed...have just been using pytivo.


Unless I'm wrong, pytivo and kmttg are "opposites" of each other. Pytivo is a way to get shows on your computer BACK to the Tivo... kmttg is a way to get shows on your Tivo to your computer (as well as a bunch of other functionality nowadays).


----------



## crxssi

Got mine hooked up several hours ago. Took an hour or so for all the setup and cable card and crap.

WOW. *THIS* is what the Premiere should have been. It is *RESPONSIVE*.... *FINALLY*. The UI still has some annoyances, like unnecessary animation and no sound effects(with a real AMP) and the newest one is the stupid-ass "what to watch now" they stupidly put in "My shows". But the font is so much sharper and easier to read, and things just seem to happen immediately when selecting or moving.

Granted, I have only actually been using it a few hours, but so far, I am VERY happy I switched. Have never used the multi-TiVo stuff before, and that is slick too.

If they would just give us more control over WHAT is in "My Shows", including custom folders... and ANDROID STREAMING, I will be silly happy.


----------



## wmcbrine

mattack said:


> Unless I'm wrong, pytivo and kmttg are "opposites" of each other. Pytivo is a way to get shows on your computer BACK to the Tivo... kmttg is a way to get shows on your Tivo to your computer (as well as a bunch of other functionality nowadays).


pyTivo goes both ways. But yeah, _to_ the TiVo is its main function.


----------



## Kolenka

aaronwt said:


> The 3850kbps streams are also 1080P24. As well as the two SuperHD streams you mentioned.


It looks like if the content is truly 24fps, then it will play at 1080p24, even if it has to upscale. At least for my TV where I only have 1080p and 1080p24 enabled on the TiVo. I had the stream reporting SD, but the TV was reporting 1080p24.


----------



## Kobe_No_Means_No

crxssi said:


> If they would just give us more control over WHAT is in "My Shows", including custom folders... and ANDROID STREAMING, I will be silly happy.


I highly recommend getting a Slingbox. I have my Roamio hooked up to my Slingbox 500 and it's awesome. Streaming works on any platform and the quality is great.


----------



## jmpage2

Kobe_No_Means_No said:


> I highly recommend getting a Slingbox. I have my Roamio hooked up to my Slingbox 500 and it's awesome. Streaming works on any platform and the quality is great.


I had a slingbox HD and could barely tolerate it. Terrible control lag and highly unstable audio/video.


----------



## Rose4uKY

My Roamio will be here tomorrow and we have to return the Premiere I have an email from Tivo with all the return info. But I just realized we have a bunch of shows on our Premiere that I don't want to lose. Like all the concerts he records on AXS TV. How can we save those do we have to hook up both Tivos and just let shows transfer while were at work? There's a lot but I would like to transfer as many as we can.


----------



## consumedsoul

jmpage2 said:


> I had a slingbox HD and could barely tolerate it. Terrible control lag and highly unstable audio/video.


Couldn't agree more... tried a while ago and returned after few days.


----------



## Beryl

jmpage2 said:


> I had a slingbox HD and could barely tolerate it. Terrible control lag and highly unstable audio/video.


Not my experience. I've had every model since the first one through the HD and they've all been excellent. The HD is the best of the lot. I'm loving the WD Live TV player. Admittedly, when Slingboxes don't work (usually a network thing), it is irritating. I hope some vendor (TiVo?) steps up to challenge Slingmedia in the placeshifting space. Belkin (Monsoon Tech) has not come close.


----------



## HarperVision

jmpage2 said:


> I had a slingbox HD and could barely tolerate it. Terrible control lag and highly unstable audio/video.


Really? I have a TiVo PXL into a Slingbox Pro-HD slinging from Philly to Hawaii using a WDTV sling app and its very good quality and stability. One thing that baffles me though is that I get about 2.4 MBps stream using the WDTV app, but when I use the old Slingplayer program on my PC I get about 3.4 Mbps and the image is noticeably better as well. I wonder why the wdtv is throttled back?

I'm thinking it was something in the network conditions causing your issues.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

apw2607 said:


> The blanking is caused by the tv switching from 1080p to 1080p/24. Same thing as when you first play a bluray with 24p content.


Do you mean switching from 1080*i* to 1080*p*? When running through my video processor, or the display on my second TV, I can verify that the TiVo Netflix output runs at 1080i and then switches to 1080p.



apw2607 said:


> Netflix at 24p only happens on the higher quality 1080p streams ... Think 5800kbps and 4300kbps.
> 
> It should only ever happen once though. If it happens often then for whatever reason the netflix client is unable to hold the hq streams.
> 
> You don't see it on Apple TV because Apple TV doesn't output 1080p/24. No idea about your tvs netflix client but I expect its not 1080p/24 either


Yes. That makes sense. I'm still thinking that TiVo is slow in recognizing the /24 flag because the first time the screen blanks is always after the show has started.

Based on what you have said above: When the screen blanks more than once, or at other times throughout the show, it's because the TV is losing the /24 signal because the Netflix client can't hold the signal, my internet connection is slowing down, or the TiVo is having problems passing the signal. Correct? I'm inclined to look to the TiVo first as other people have seen this problem, and my guess is that the TiVo is the only thing we have in common.

I can't tell if my both of TV's Netflix clients support /24p because the menu that shows what resolution is being displayed is not available when the Netflix client is running.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

crxssi said:


> ... WOW. *THIS* is what the Premiere should have been. It is *RESPONSIVE*.... *FINALLY*. The UI still has some annoyances, like unnecessary animation and no sound effects(with a real AMP) and the newest one is the stupid-ass "what to watch now" they stupidly put in "My shows". ...


What to Watch is in My Shows, or is it separate - across the top, to the left of the live show playing in the upper right hand corner?


----------



## nooneuknow

HarperVision said:


> Really? I have a TiVo PXL into a Slingbox Pro-HD slinging from Philly to Hawaii using a WDTV sling app and its very good quality and stability. One thing that baffles me though is that I get about 2.4 MBps stream using the WDTV app, but when I use the old Slingplayer program on my PC I get about 3.4 Mbps and the image is noticeably better as well. I wonder why the wdtv is throttled back?
> 
> I'm thinking it was something in the network conditions causing your issues.


I have multiple WDTV Live Hubs with 1TB internal drives, and though the network spec on them is gigabit, I have never seen a throughput higher than ~100Mbit. It's the ONLY thing I DON'T love about them. I like that they have NAS capability, but hate that data throughput gets so throttled.

I can only imagine how bad the wireless capable models must work (unless they somehow work better).


----------



## HarperVision

Thanks but why would this effect a minimal 2-4Mbps Internet stream?


----------



## Rose4uKY

deleted


----------



## late for dinner

nooneuknow said:


> I have multiple WDTV Live Hubs with 1TB internal drives, and though the network spec on them is gigabit, I have never seen a throughput higher than ~100Mbit. It's the ONLY thing I DON'T love about them. I like that they have NAS capability, but hate that data throughput gets so throttled.
> 
> I can only imagine how bad the wireless capable models must work (unless they somehow work better).


if it wasn't for the slow transfer speeds the WDTV Live Hub would be pert near perfect!


----------



## Kolenka

DCIFRTHS said:


> What to Watch is in My Shows, or is it separate - across the top, to the left of the live show playing in the upper right hand corner?


It is in the main menu, right underneath "My Shows". I actually find it kinda useful, since it gives me a bigger list of things currently on, and does help filter the guide a bit. I can see how not everyone would agree though.


----------



## TheWizz

I've been with DTV for a decade now, but they finally ticked me off to the point of no return, and Comcast offered to give me free cable for a year, so... I'm diving into the Tivo waters! 

I just received the Roamio Pro a few days ago and installed it last night. The setup took about an hour by the time it did all its updates. Weird that it needed an update so soon when I bought it direct from Tivo. 

The setup was pretty easy. I'm struggling to learn the "Tivo way" vs. DTV DVRs, which I've used for about 8 years. Before that I had ReplayTV.  I currently have the H34 (Genie) and GenieGO, so I can record 5 shows and download shows to my iPAD or stream them around the home or off-site/remotely. No issues with the technology, just the technology provider. 

I setup a few sample recordings last night and plan to phase-in the Tivo after it has all my shows recording and I am caught-up on all my shows on the H34 before I cancel DTV. One thing I found interesting is that this morning it warned me that one of my shows from last night would be deleted soon. WHAT?!? I still have about 440 hours of HD recording left and it is warning me about deleting a show so soon? I did set it up as delete when space needed, but with so much space left, I am wondering if this is some sort of bug? I had another issue where it wouldn't give me a Season Pass option for my 9PM Fox News show, but would for my 10PM ABC/CBS/NBC News shows. Kind of weird. I may submit a request in the forum for both these issues to see if anyone else has run into them. Other than that, the setup went pretty well and I'm just trying to get over the learning curve so I can kick DTV to the curb!


----------



## dswallow

TheWizz said:


> I setup a few sample recordings last night and plan to phase-in the Tivo after it has all my shows recording and I am caught-up on all my shows on the H34 before I cancel DTV. One thing I found interesting is that this morning it warned me that one of my shows from last night would be deleted soon. WHAT?!? I still have about 440 hours of HD recording left and it is warning me about deleting a show so soon? I did set it up as delete when space needed, but with so much space left, I am wondering if this is some sort of bug? I had another issue where it wouldn't give me a Season Pass option for my 9PM Fox News show, but would for my 10PM ABC/CBS/NBC News shows. Kind of weird. I may submit a request in the forum for both these issues to see if anyone else has run into them. Other than that, the setup went pretty well and I'm just trying to get over the learning curve so I can kick DTV to the curb!


If you're talking about the icon in the now playing list, that's just meaning it might be deleted (i.e., it's not prevented from being deleted if space is needed). It doesn't mean it's going to be deleted. Things won't just get deleted without necessity.

One thing I suggest is don't start setting "keep until I delete" options on most/every season pass. That does affect how the receiver will estimate the need for space and may result in spurious warnings that you won't have enough space for recordings. Anything you regularly watch/delete should just generally be left to be automatically dealt with.


----------



## crxssi

Kolenka said:


> It is in the main menu, right underneath "My Shows". I actually find it kinda useful, since it gives me a bigger list of things currently on, and does help filter the guide a bit. I can see how not everyone would agree though.


No, it [What to Watch] is in the main menu *AND* in "My Shows". It has NO BUSINESS being in "My Shows". It is not "My" choice, and it is not a "Show".

I have ZERO problem with it being on the main menu. And I would have no problem with it being in My Shows *IF WE COULD OPT TO TURN IT OFF" like the other crap they keep shoving in My Shows...


----------



## Kolenka

crxssi said:


> No, it [What to Watch] is in the main menu *AND* in "My Shows". It has NO BUSINESS being in "My Shows". It is not "My" choice, and it is not a "Show".
> 
> I have ZERO problem with it being on the main menu. And I would have no problem with it being in My Shows *IF WE COULD OPT TO TURN IT OFF" like the other crap they keep shoving in My Shows...


Ah, now I see what you mean... they did add it at the end of the My Shows list. I've ignored it like I ignore everything else at the end of that list. :|


----------



## nooneuknow

HarperVision said:


> Thanks but why would this effect a minimal 2-4Mbps Internet stream?


Perhaps the limitations of your upstream of your internet service? Also, don't forget that if the downstream is running at its limit, it will slow your upstream, and visa-versa. The tests only do one at a time, not concurrently.

Many tests don't accurately reflect what the TRUE speed is once you have been running for three minutes or more. Many post your best result, or make an average. You need to know the sustained speed. Any other data also coming and going at the same time takes away from what your total is (for streaming).

Far too many tests don't even test long enough to give you accurate data.

Also, some routers have a built-in throttle feature to keep you from overloading your upstream, and they get it wrong. I tried it out, and found it was not going to work when I start off with a "Powerboost" 40Mbps up, which settles at less than 10Mbps max total after a minute or three.

On top of that, some ISPs throttle you once the data has already been transmitted, as they can identify the type of traffic, and choose to limit it, so heavy users don't slow down everybody else (or that's what they claim).


----------



## nooneuknow

late for dinner said:


> if it wasn't for the slow transfer speeds the WDTV Live Hub would be pert near perfect!


I fully agree! I often wish I could hack it to make a DVR out of it.


----------



## HarperVision

nooneuknow said:


> Perhaps the limitations of your upstream of your internet service? Also, don't forget that if the downstream is running at its limit, it will slow your upstream, and visa-versa. The tests only do one at a time, not concurrently.
> 
> Many tests don't accurately reflect what the TRUE speed is once you have been running for three minutes or more. Many post your best result, or make an average. You need to know the sustained speed. Any other data also coming and going at the same time takes away from what your total is (for streaming).
> 
> Far too many tests don't even test long enough to give you accurate data.
> 
> Also, some routers have a built-in throttle feature to keep you from overloading your upstream, and they get it wrong. I tried it out, and found it was not going to work when I start off with a "Powerboost" 40Mbps up, which settles at less than 10Mbps max total after a minute or three.
> 
> On top of that, some ISPs throttle you once the data has already been transmitted, as they can identify the type of traffic, and choose to limit it, so heavy users don't slow down everybody else (or that's what they claim).


I was talking about the exact same conditions for both scenarios with the ONLY difference being using the WDTV Live Hub or the PC Slingplayer 2.0 program. They are both wired to the same gigabit router, an Asus RT-AC666U.

What say you now?


----------



## nooneuknow

HarperVision said:


> I was talking about the exact same conditions for both scenarios with the ONLY difference being using the WDTV Live Hub or the PC Slingplayer 2.0 program. They are both wired to the same gigabit router, an Asus RT-AC666U.
> 
> What say you now?


I bow-out and wait for somebody else to take a stab at it (for now).


----------



## crxssi

Kolenka said:


> Ah, now I see what you mean... they did add it at the end of the My Shows list. I've ignored it like I ignore everything else at the end of that list. :|


Everything else in that list (except for the incredibly useless "HD Recordings") can be turned OFF in Settings-> Settings-> Channels-> My Video Providers


----------



## DCIFRTHS

crxssi said:


> No, it [What to Watch] is in the main menu *AND* in "My Shows". It has NO BUSINESS being in "My Shows". It is not "My" choice, and it is not a "Show".
> 
> I have ZERO problem with it being on the main menu. And I would have no problem with it being in My Shows *IF WE COULD OPT TO TURN IT OFF" like the other crap they keep shoving in My Shows...





Kolenka said:


> Ah, now I see what you mean... they did add it at the end of the My Shows list. I've ignored it like I ignore everything else at the end of that list. :|


Any chance either one of you could post a picture of what you are seeing, and also the My Shows screen? Thanks.


----------



## innocentfreak

The My Shows screen is just the new name for Now Playing.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

innocentfreak said:


> The My Shows screen is just the new name for Now Playing.


That's how it is on my current Premiere. I'm trying to ascertain if within the My Shows screen, there is anything other than the bar across the top of the screen - containing useless information, and taking up additional precious screen real estate.


----------



## PaulNEPats

Picked up my Plus today.. Love it so far. Funny thing is I was able to pop in my m card without pairing it. Hbo and all my other premiums are coming in just fine. Fios subscriber here.


----------



## crxssi

DCIFRTHS said:


> Any chance either one of you could post a picture of what you are seeing, and also the My Shows screen? Thanks.


My Shows


----------



## cashcow

I am getting " no signal" when wanting to watch live TV. ...All my channels has been searched and found yet when I click on a channel it sayd " searching no signal" V 52 or V5..

Then I would go back to that channel it it is working...then I search another channel same thing searching no signal..I go back to the other channel same thing no signal V 52 or V 53..then all channels have no signal.. 

At first I thought it was my area I live in but never anything like this.. I unhooked from my TiVo roamio and just used my TV..did not have that problem.

Has anyone ever have this problem with OTA? if so how do I fix it? is there an update for this or should i call customer service and return it for a new one..it does have a problem keeping a signal with all those tuners


----------



## consumedsoul

cashcow said:


> I am getting " no signal" when wanting to watch live TV. ...All my channels has been searched and found yet when I click on a channel it sayd " searching no signal" V 52 or V5..
> 
> Then I would go back to that channel it it is working...then I search another channel same thing searching no signal..I go back to the other channel same thing no signal V 52 or V 53..then all channels have no signal..
> 
> At first I thought it was my area I live in but never anything like this.. I unhooked from my TiVo roamio and just used my TV..did not have that problem.
> 
> Has anyone ever have this problem with OTA? if so how do I fix it? is there an update for this or should i call customer service and return it for a new one..it does have a problem keeping a signal with all those tuners


Haven't had an issue w/ mine, OTA signals averaging around 72-75 and looks/sounds great.


----------



## Rose4uKY

Mine came today and won't even boot up keeps saying welcome starting up and going to a blank screen back and forth and it says no signal. Tivo is shipping me out a new one. I got a brick so now I have to wait a couple more days.. :-( Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## steve614

That sucks. I think you are the first I've read. 
I know it's no consolation, but there is always a dud in anything massed produced. Kind of surprised more people haven't posted about receiving a dud.


----------



## innocentfreak

I think I read one other person had the same problem. It is probably a bad hard drive.


----------



## Rose4uKY

I know I read about it all the time from other people with other electronics and this is the 1st it's happened to me. But there sending one right out by Friday and I will than send back my Premiere and my non working Roamio. At least I have my Premiere still and my old S3 with Lifetime so I'm not missing shows. I even wanted to hook it up to another TV and my boyfriend was right still didn't work was a waste of time. Would never boot up. Oh well glad those that have theirs like it.



steve614 said:


> That sucks. I think you are the first I've read.
> I know it's no consolation, but there is always a dud in anything massed produced. Kind of surprised more people haven't posted about receiving a dud.


----------



## dswallow

Rose4uKY said:


> I know I read about it all the time from other people with other electronics and this is the 1st it's happened to me. But there sending one right out by Friday and I will than send back my Premiere and my non working Roamio. At least I have my Premiere still and my old S3 with Lifetime so I'm not missing shows. I even wanted to hook it up to another TV and my boyfriend was right still didn't work was a waste of time. Would never boot up. Oh well glad those that have theirs like it.


This gives you more time to watch the shows that are on the Premiere you'd be sending back.


----------



## tivogurl

The tuning problems I've been hearing about are more disturbing. Black screens, bad recordings. Supposedly it's because of the current 20.3 OS release.


----------



## Kolenka

So, I ran into an interesting issue with the Roamio after setting it up and attempting to use the stream functionality. I had configured both ethernet and Wifi on the TiVo, and figured things were okay. But when I started getting inconsistent connectivity with the Stream chipset, I tried to disable the Wifi and remove that variable from the equation.

Turns out I really couldn't seem to do it. Once you've configured Wifi, you can only replace the valid configuration with a new valid configuration. Even if you attempt to replace the valid password with a bad one, it will fail to replace it and instead use the valid one you entered earlier. 

The flip side is that it does seem to have some sort of "priority" to one connection over the other, but it is very unintuitive to manipulate. A downside to using the existing SDUI which assumes only one type of connection...

In the end, turned out my ethernet cable was at fault. Replacing it with a more recent cable fixed up the connectivity issues, although it worked with the Premiere. It looks like it is a bit pickier with older cables.


----------



## JWhites

While on the Premiere and the Roamio highlighted in the My Shows list and the TSN blurred, I'm curious to see what the Roamio icon looks like and how it's identified on the ride side of the screen. For example with a Premiere looking at a Premiere 4, it shows a Premiere icon and "TiVo Premiere Q/4"
Could I trouble you for a pic please?


----------



## DCIFRTHS

crxssi said:


> My Shows


Thanks for the pic. I now understand what the What to Watch item is. Another folder to clutter up the interface. I think TiVo will never learn what a clean UI should look like.

What's in this folder? Suggestions from what's currently on TV? The internet? Nexflix? Amazon?


----------



## DCIFRTHS

steve614 said:


> That sucks. I think you are the first I've read.
> I know it's no consolation, but there is always a dud in anything massed produced. Kind of surprised more people haven't posted about receiving a dud.





innocentfreak said:


> I think I read one other person had the same problem. It is probably a bad hard drive.


Should these really be making it though quality control? I would vote "no".


----------



## DCIFRTHS

tivogurl said:


> The tuning problems I've been hearing about are more disturbing. Black screens, bad recordings. Supposedly it's because of the current 20.3 OS release.


Where did you hear this? Do you have a link? Thanks!


----------



## innocentfreak

DCIFRTHS said:


> Should these really be making it though quality control? I would vote "no".


It happens regularly with just bare drives though. On some drives you will easily see a 25% DOA rate.


----------



## Kolenka

DCIFRTHS said:


> Should these really be making it though quality control? I would vote "no".


Quality Control for mass produced stuff has always been about random sampling. It is good enough to get failure rates down in the <1% range, assuming shipping doesn't cause the failure rate to climb up, or there isn't some actual design flaw that doesn't show up during the QC tests.

But to squeeze out that last 1% is very expensive. You can't use sampling, which means a lot more time (think 4-10x more time spent testing every device) which translates to lower volumes and/or higher prices. They do this more during pre-production though.



DCIFRTHS said:


> Thanks for the pic. I now understand what the What to Watch item is. Another folder to clutter up the interface. I think TiVo will never learn what a clean UI should look like.
> 
> What's in this folder? Suggestions from what's currently on TV? The internet? Nexflix? Amazon?


Whatever sources you have turned on usually, with a bias towards TV. No recordings are in it, but it seems like a second way to get at the screen which is also on the main menu. No idea why it even needs to be there.


----------



## series5orpremier

Quality control costs money. Welcome to corporatism and the global economy.


----------



## Big Boy Laroux

take this with a grain of salt, cause i am coming from a TiVo HD, but... this thing is FAST. good god the responsiveness is amazing. blows my mind.

setup was painless. Luckily I have a motorola cablecard at the proper version, and Comcast direct CC line took only 5 minutes to pair my card with the new TiVo.


I actually really like the new remote. LOVE the remote finder. But i wish it had some basic learning function. Unfortunately I have an Onkyo receiver, so i can only program it with power on (not power off). I hope the new slide remote coming out has some learning (and it BETTER keep the remote finder).


----------



## Rose4uKY

I know but I have all my season passes still hooked up to my S3 which is in our spare bedroom where one of the minis our. I can watch it if I need to on another input but my thing is almost everything on our Premiere is copyrighted all these concert videos from AXS TV that we like Journey and AC/DC and Bon Jovi I wish I could save them. But I am hoping they will be on again.. Hope we get our new Roamio tomorrow she said at least by Friday 2 day cross shipping.



dswallow said:


> This gives you more time to watch the shows that are on the Premiere you'd be sending back.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

crxssi said:


> My Shows














Kolenka said:


> Whatever sources you have turned on usually, with a bias towards TV. No recordings are in it, but it seems like a second way to get at the screen which is also on the main menu. No idea why it even needs to be there.


It seems like a shortcut to the same information located in the bar at the top of the screen in the pic above. Would that be correct?


----------



## hangtime79

Initial thoughts:

Loving the Roamio, moved up from Tivo Series 3 that died in July. Absolutely love the speed. No problem on the pairing. My Series 3 had two multi-stream running as single cards. I popped one of the cards, put in the Tivo called TWC, repaired and authorized and away I run. Recordings are coming in great and I love the 6 tuners.

BTW, when I called to turn off the Series 3 month-to-month (sue me, I bought the Lifetime on this box) they did offer a $99 Lifetime for the Series 3 for what its worth.


----------



## Big Boy Laroux

hangtime79 said:


> BTW, when I called to turn off the Series 3 month-to-month (sue me, I bought the Lifetime on this box) they did offer a $99 Lifetime for the Series 3 for what its worth.


Sue you? Lifetime is the way to go. I learned my lesson on past Tivos.


----------



## aaronwt

Have they offered $99 on any of the Premieres? I have a Premiere on $6.95 a month that I use for OTA. I would love to be able switch that to lifetime for $99 when I get lifetime service on my Roamio Pro.


----------



## Beryl

The Roamio Basic is going back.  

It has wonderful features but I do think I got a lemon. Fortunately, I already ordered the Plus and had planned to return the Basic anyway. 

Last night, we had a 2 hour power outage. The Roamio did not come back like the rest of my equipment (except the PC server and TV which only needed to be powered on). Powering it on with the remote didn't work and plugging it in and out of the surge protector didn't work. Unplugging the power plug from the device and plugging it back in did. That wasn't convenient since it is located behind a cabinet and of course one of the rubber feet fell off. 

Keeping my fingers crossed hoping that the Plus is not problematic. I'm holding on to my HDXL until the end of the year in any case.


----------



## aaronwt

Might be a good time to get a UPS too.


----------



## Beryl

aaronwt said:


> Might be a good time to get a UPS too.


Probably. I do have an automatic natural gas backup generator but it covers areas that don't include the Roamio. It does cover the Premiere though. The Premiere did really well during the cutovers. I didn't have to do a thing and the Premiere was working in a couple of minutes.


----------



## JWhites

Wait so your saying that when the power goes out, the Premiere does as well, then the generator comes on and the Premiere reboots? If so that's not a good thing since that could screw up the hard drive if it's in the middle of recording something and corruption. A UPS is always recommended with computers to prevent data loss, and a TiVo is literally a computer, and a UPS will provide steady power, even during the transition between utility power and generator power.


----------



## brianric

JWhites said:


> A UPS is always recommended with computers to prevent data loss, and a TiVo is literally a computer, and a UPS will provide steady power, even during the transition between utility power and generator power.


Unless the battery in the UPS is borderline, then the UPS can destroy the Tivo. I had a APC 1500 KVA, after a few years of service, start to continually reboot itself. I had the Tivo, modem, router, and 32 in lcd HD TV hooked up to the UPS. TV was off at the time. I powered down the UPS, pulled all loads off on it, powered up the UPS and it stopped rebooting. I'm attributing this to the battery going south. I just replaced the uPS with a CyperPower 1500 KVA unit. I'll put the TV on a separate surge suppressor. I now have two Tivos, with the router, AT&T micro cell and modem on the UPS.


----------



## JWhites

Well yes batteries over the years do age out, which happens with everything given enough time, that's why newer APC models have visual and audible indicators regarding the battery health.:up:


----------



## astrohip

Beryl said:


> Probably. I do have an automatic natural gas backup generator but it covers areas that don't include the Roamio. It does cover the Premiere though. The Premiere did really well during the cutovers. I didn't have to do a thing and the Premiere was working in a couple of minutes.


You still need a UPS. I have a standby generator also, but it takes 10-15 seconds before it kicks in and the power is flowing again. In those 10 seconds, all my TiVos lose power, and they all have to reboot (and of course, if recording, they lose 5+ minutes of the recording).

*Get a UPS!*


----------



## Beryl

astrohip said:


> You still need a UPS. I have a standby generator also, but it takes 10-15 seconds before it kicks in and the power is flowing again. In those 10 seconds, all my TiVos lose power, and they all have to reboot (and of course, if recording, they lose 5+ minutes of the recording).
> 
> Get a UPS!


Okay! 

I knew I needed one. I don't care about losing recordings but it made zero sense to spend $6K on a generator that gets used maybe 3 times a year for less than 5 hours and not have UPS on key electronics.


----------



## crxssi

aaronwt said:


> Might be a good time to get a UPS too.


+1

A TiVo is a computer. It should be on a UPS. Mine always are.



Beryl said:


> Probably. I do have an automatic natural gas backup generator


Generator is useless. It does not prevent power failure, dips, sags, etc. If you have an automatic generator, you don't need a very BIG UPS, though


----------



## elwaylite

I keep anything with a HDD on a UPS.


----------



## crxssi

brianric said:


> Unless the battery in the UPS is borderline, then the UPS can destroy the Tivo. I had a APC 1500 KVA, after a few years of service, start to continually reboot itself.


I have hundreds of UPS's (home and work) of all difference sizes. I have *NEVER* seen a UPS cause the connected equipment to power on and off over and over. I am not saying it is not possible, but that is a very unusual and freaky occurrence.

Usually when the battery dies, it just holds up the equipment less and less time until it just stops holding things up. And most of them will shut off and just stay off in such a condition. My higher end units will perform a battery load test every week and if it doesn't pass, it will alarm with a warning, giving time to replace the battery before it completely fails.


----------



## TheWizz

I have a whole home generator that runs on natural gas, so if the power goes out, I'm back in business in less than a minute. However, I still have all my computers on UPS as well, which includes any/all DVRs. It's worth a hundred bucks for the extra/continuous protection.


----------



## brianric

crxssi said:


> I have hundreds of UPS's (home and work) of all difference sizes. I have *NEVER* seen a UPS cause the connected equipment to power on and off over and over. I am not saying it is not possible, but that is a very unusual and freaky occurrence.


Scared the living daylights out of me when I realized what was happening, and trust me, it is possible. I would have thought that with a weak battery the load would still be powered by the UPS until AC power is lost, and then it shuts down and stays off. Load couldn't been more than 100 watts, so I was totally surprised.


----------



## aaronwt

brianric said:


> Unless the battery in the UPS is borderline, then the UPS can destroy the Tivo. I had a APC 1500 KVA, after a few years of service, start to continually reboot itself. I had the Tivo, modem, router, and 32 in lcd HD TV hooked up to the UPS. TV was off at the time. I powered down the UPS, pulled all loads off on it, powered up the UPS and it stopped rebooting. I'm attributing this to the battery going south. I just replaced the uPS with a CyperPower 1500 KVA unit. I'll put the TV on a separate surge suppressor. I now have two Tivos, with the router, AT&T micro cell and modem on the UPS.


The battery going bad should not make the UPS reboot. That would be something wrong with the circuitry. I've run a bunch of UPSs with bad batteries and the only time there was an issue was when the power went out. The UPs would only supply power for a short time and then shut off. The only time I've had a UPS reboot is from the internal components going bad. 
I replaced around twenty batteries in my UPSs last year since they were all many years old. And were not giving me the runtime they used too.


----------



## Dan203

There are actually two kinds of UPSes. Active and passive. Most of them are the passive kind that detect when the power goes out and switches to the battery in a few nanoseconds. Those kind are not effected by a bad battery unless the power is cut. Active UPSes however always feed power from the battery and then constantly recharge from the A/C, similar to a laptop. These can start putting out bad power if the battery starts to die, which can in turn effect the connected devices.


----------



## lessd

astrohip said:


> You still need a UPS. I have a standby generator also, but it takes 10-15 seconds before it kicks in and the power is flowing again. In those 10 seconds, all my TiVos lose power, and they all have to reboot (and of course, if recording, they lose 5+ minutes of the recording).
> 
> *Get a UPS!*


I have a home cable amp so for that to work for me I would need a UPS in the cellar, I have the standby auto natural gas general set to a 16 sec start time, and I don't use any UPS supplies except on my main computer, never been a problem, at least for me as the TiVo is designed to withstand a power interruption and I would guess that most of the TiVos in the USA are not on any UPS supplies except for people on this forum. Someday I may regret not having 15 UPS units on all my electronics.


----------



## JWhites

crxssi said:


> I have hundreds of UPS's (home and work) of all difference sizes. I have *NEVER* seen a UPS cause the connected equipment to power on and off over and over. I am not saying it is not possible, but that is a very unusual and freaky occurrence.
> 
> Usually when the battery dies, it just holds up the equipment less and less time until it just stops holding things up. And most of them will shut off and just stay off in such a condition. My higher end units will perform a battery load test every week and if it doesn't pass, it will alarm with a warning, giving time to replace the battery before it completely fails.


Yup. Regarding the cycling, the only thing that comes to mind would be if it was overloaded, but if that was the case there's usually an alarm and it won't power on at all.


----------



## brianric

aaronwt said:


> The battery going bad should not make the UPS reboot. That would be something wrong with the circuitry. I've run a bunch of UPSs with bad batteries and the only time there was an issue was when the power went out. The UPs would only supply power for a short time and then shut off. The only time I've had a UPS reboot is from the internal components going bad.
> I replaced around twenty batteries in my UPSs last year since they were all many years old. And were not giving me the runtime they used too.


No matter, I tossed the UPS after recycling the battery.


----------



## brianric

JWhites said:


> Yup. Regarding the cycling, the only thing that comes to mind would be if it was overloaded, but if that was the case there's usually an alarm and it won't power on at all.


Less than 100 watts on a 900 watt unit is not overloading the UPS.


----------



## crxssi

lessd said:


> never been a problem, at least for me as the TiVo is designed to withstand a power interruption


It is not designed to withstand power interruption any more than any other computer is. It might be fine for quite some time, but it might also trash the filesystem eventually. And it is not good for the circuitry. And it certainly is annoying to lose recordings or chunks of recordings with every slight power blip.

A $50 UPS is all it takes.

In my case, I have a nicer $300 UPS, and it covers everything of importance, since everything is nearby.


----------



## mattack

innocentfreak said:


> The My Shows screen is just the new name for Now Playing.


Now Playing/Now Showing/My Shows

Dang, can't they just pick one and stick with it?


----------



## dswallow

mattack said:


> Now Playing/Now Showing/My Shows
> 
> Dang, can't they just pick one and stick with it?


They missed out not choosing a name they could trademark like "Season Pass".


----------



## Kolenka

DCIFRTHS said:


> It seems like a shortcut to the same information located in the bar at the top of the screen in the pic above. Would that be correct?


The bar at the top is partly where the idea for "What to Watch Now" came from. It goes beyond that, though, and is aligned with the feature on the iOS app that showed up recently.


----------



## JWhites

crxssi said:


> It is not designed to withstand power interruption any more than any other computer is. It might be fine for quite some time, but it might also trash the filesystem eventually. And it is not good for the circuitry. And it certainly is annoying to lose recordings or chunks of recordings with every slight power blip.
> 
> A $50 UPS is all it takes.
> 
> In my case, I have a nicer $300 UPS, and it covers everything of importance, since everything is nearby.


I think it could also be one of the causes of premature power supply failures with the sags and surges that sometimes come with the switching over to generator?


----------



## JWhites

dswallow said:


> They missed out not choosing a name they could trademark like "Season Pass".


Here are all the current registered trademarks. http://www.tivo.com/assets/pdfs/policies/20101215_Trademark_Rules_Legal_Resource_US_FINAL.pdf and for other countries: http://www.tivo.com/abouttivo/resourcecenter/legalandcopyrightrequirements/legal_trademark.html

I'm surprised by the vastness of what TiVo has trademarked, even down to the sounds.


----------



## lessd

crxssi said:


> It is not designed to withstand power interruption any more than any other computer is. It might be fine for quite some time, but it might also trash the filesystem eventually. And it is not good for the circuitry. And it certainly is annoying to lose recordings or chunks of recordings with every slight power blip.
> 
> A $50 UPS is all it takes.
> 
> In my case, I have a nicer $300 UPS, and it covers everything of importance, since everything is nearby.


A computer is much different as the drive could be writing when the power goes off and the data file may get trashed, no so with a TiVo, I turn my TiVo off at 4am each day and back on at 5pm (by a timer) never had any problem, I don't record anything in the off period. Been doing this for years so I would assume I would have found some problem in all this time if turning a TiVo off could cause a problem.
Some people like a belt and suspenders, no problem doing things that way, if it makes you feel better, that in itself is a good reason to do what your doing.


----------



## JWhites

HenryFarpolo said:


> You need binoculars to see just how many tuners are recording. Not that with SIX it make much difference.


True. I mean at least with the Premiere there was a light for each recording.


----------



## JWhites

dswallow said:


> It's the cute cartoony one that has the TiVo man walking through various decades and eventually stepping out onto a stage with a classic rolled background behind him. I've seen it before... it's not entirely new, if any part of it is new.
> 
> OK, searched out the standard Premiere opening, and it's identical up till the end in how the TiVo man exits walking through the decades of entertainment.


What about any Welcome videos for the Roamio? On my Premieres there was a 2 minute video already on the hard drive with people sitting on a couch with a black background talking to users about why they love their TiVo. There was also several TiVo Tour videos that would automatically download back in 2010. Sadly that hasn't occurred on my Premieres I purchased this year. Also there is this really cool video I was able to download on my Premieres and I found it on YouTube too!


----------



## HarperVision

(Moved to coincide with OP moving post to its own thread)


----------



## crxssi

lessd said:


> A computer is much different as the drive could be writing when the power goes off and the data file may get trashed, no so with a TiVo,


Sorry, but that is just not correct. There is just as much chance, probably MORE that the TiVo will be writing to disk when the power fails. (Doesn't mean it *will* damage the file system, however).



> I turn my TiVo off at 4am each day and back on at 5pm (by a timer) never had any problem, I don't record anything in the off period. Been doing this for years so I would assume I would have found some problem in all this time if turning a TiVo off could cause a problem.


Linux filesystems are well built, but not infallible. Cutting equipment on and off like that with hard drives is a sure way to promote premature drive and component failure through thermal cycling. And it drastically increases the probability of filesystem damage (both physically and logically)



> Some people like a belt and suspenders, no problem doing things that way, if it makes you feel better, that in itself is a good reason to do what your doing.


In my case it has nothing to do with feelings. I am basing my assertions as an IT professional with 27 years experience in computers and electronics, not on rumors and wives tales.


----------



## CrispyCritter

crxssi said:


> In my case it has nothing to do with feelings. I am basing my assertions as an IT professional with 27 years experience in computers and electronics, not on rumors and wives tales.


Sorry, that's still anecdotal evidence in my book (and I've been in the field for 35 years). Google's drive failure paper (link to paper), which did not address this particular problem, destroyed all my belief in such assertions (everybody *knows* that temperature is correlated with drive failures!)


----------



## wmcbrine

lessd said:


> A computer is much different as the drive could be writing when the power goes off


A TiVo is pretty much guaranteed to be writing when the power goes off (continuous Live TV buffering if nothing else).


----------



## lessd

wmcbrine said:


> A TiVo is pretty much guaranteed to be writing when the power goes off (continuous Live TV buffering if nothing else).


The difference is that the buffer in a TiVo has no value after you cut the power from the TiVo, on a computer if you just spent an hour on a Word paper and the power goes off you may have a loss of some/ or all of your work. I have Word back up every 10 minutes but still..


----------



## ncbill

That's what my Basic did before it stopped working.

Tried re-starting (& pulling the power) and it wouldn't do anything besides cycle between the welcome screen & no video.



cashcow said:


> I am getting " no signal" when wanting to watch live TV. ...All my channels has been searched and found yet when I click on a channel it sayd " searching no signal" V 52 or V5..
> 
> Then I would go back to that channel it it is working...then I search another channel same thing searching no signal..I go back to the other channel same thing no signal V 52 or V 53..then all channels have no signal..
> 
> At first I thought it was my area I live in but never anything like this.. I unhooked from my TiVo roamio and just used my TV..did not have that problem.
> 
> Has anyone ever have this problem with OTA? if so how do I fix it? is there an update for this or should i call customer service and return it for a new one..it does have a problem keeping a signal with all those tuners


----------



## Big Boy Laroux

I don't have a whole lot of space in the cabinet where my tivo Resides. Any UPS suggestions with a smaller form factor that would still do the job?


----------



## JWhites

Big Boy Laroux said:


> I don't have a whole lot of space in the cabinet where my tivo Resides. Any UPS suggestions with a smaller form factor that would still do the job?


Maybe this? at 3.46 inches by 6.30 inches by 11.34 inches. I know it's not exactly what your looking for size wise but the battery is really what takes up most of the space at 4.15 inches by 5.95 inches by 2.55 inches. Here is the product family http://www.apc.com/products/family/index.cfm?id=29


----------



## crxssi

CrispyCritter said:


> Sorry, that's still anecdotal evidence in my book (and I've been in the field for 35 years). Google's drive failure paper (link to paper), which did not address this particular problem, destroyed all my belief in such assertions (everybody *knows* that temperature is correlated with drive failures!)


The paper clearly indicates that power cycling *DOES* increase drive failure rate (although it is small in their particular study). And I wasn't just talking about drive failures, but ALL components in the machines.


----------



## Jonathan_S

aaronwt said:


> The battery going bad should not make the UPS reboot. That would be something wrong with the circuitry. I've run a bunch of UPSs with bad batteries and the only time there was an issue was when the power went out. The UPs would only supply power for a short time and then shut off. The only time I've had a UPS reboot is from the internal components going bad.


I had a combination of a bad battery and a touchy UPS reboot my equipment. (Old APC Back-UPS 500).

Basically the battery was so shot it has no runtime, so if the UPS ever tried to cut over to battery it was an instant power loss. Which only make the UPS worthless, not counter-productive, _except_ it would attempt to go to battery for voltage dips or blips mild or short enough that the computers power supply would have been able to handle them. Except the UPS pulled all power for over a second, instead of the milliseconds that cause the lights to flicker.

Oops.  (My fault for not checking the battery earlier and doing something about it)


----------



## Big Boy Laroux

JWhites said:


> Maybe this? at 3.46 inches by 6.30 inches by 11.34 inches. I know it's not exactly what your looking for size wise but the battery is really what takes up most of the space at 4.15 inches by 5.95 inches by 2.55 inches. Here is the product family http://www.apc.com/products/family/index.cfm?id=29


Thanks, i'll check it out!


----------



## Dan203

It's weird I have two big UPSes that I use for my entertainment center. 1500VA each. They were relatively expensive at about $200/ea, but they have lasted forever. We rarely have power outages, but we recently had one that lasted for like 4 hours. Both of those UPSes, despite being like 8+ years old, ran for hours. I have a few cheaper 300-500VA ones that I've only had for a couple of years and they're all dead to the point where they cut out within a few seconds after the power dies. Even the mid grade 1200VA APC I had for my computer only lasted a few years.

The other thing about the two big ones is they are different brands. One is an APC and the other is a Belkin. I guess when you get up into the bigger units they just produce a better quality product.


----------



## scottvf

Can the Roamio be turned off with a single button click?
And before anyone says it needs to be on to record shows, what I mean is it stops sending a video signal through hdmi, and stops recording live on the hard drives.
I had a dish network dvr and it had a power button that would do this. It stopped using the hard drives (which meant they lasted longer and didn't head up) and would turn off video signal. It would still record all the shows.

I don't know why tivo doesn't do this on all their tivos.

I have a receiver and dvdo edge that will turn off automatically when there's no signal. But because tivo premiere always broadcasts a signal that function won't work. I would like to press 1 button that would stop the live recording on all tuners and turn off video signal. It seems a waist of power and wear and tear on the hard drive to be recording all tuners all the time.


----------



## Dan203

There is a standby button. However all it does is turn off the lights and the output. It does not stop recording.


----------



## Devx

So just sitting down with my new Pro. The first thing I noticed after it finished booting is that it is incredibly fast. OMG, wow. Time will tell how much of an impact on speed there will be with all 6 tuners going and a relatively full HD. If past signs are an indicator it should retain most, if not all, of its speed.

The new remote is ok. Muscle memory took to the new select button position instantly. Probably because of the Glo remote on the Elite. Will take longer to get used to the new guide button placement. I read a few posts about range issues or intermittent flakiness but I haven't noticed anything. Tested 2 rooms over through about 4 walls (~30ft) and I could still control the TiVo.

Remote finder feature is interesting. Not very loud though, if the remote is truly lost it will be necessary to search each room to find it. I couldn't hear it until I was in the room it was in.

No opinion on the new background just yet. I don't dislike it however.

Holy crap, I still cannot get over the speed. Will probably purchase a Roamio basic to replace my other Tivo HD early next year after things shake out a bit.

As an aside, I know TiVo has to make money but a bit disappointed that the box cannot at least work in demo mode for a few days (15-30 days?) while the sub is pending. I didn't want to activate until I could find time to get the Cablecard out of the old TiVo HD and figure out my transfer situation. With so much disabled I feel forced to activate even if I don't have a Cablecard ready for it yet.


----------



## innocentfreak

Did they change it? TiVo used to work up to 7 days without activation.


----------



## aaronwt

I used the online SP manager earlier. I was very surprised how quickly they showed up on my Roamio Pro. I got my SP list down to 102 SPs before transferring. At first I tried to transfer them all at once but that didn't work. So I did 20 to 25 at a time which worked fine.

I don't know exactly how long they took to show up. But around 25 minutes later I looked at the box and all my SPs were there and I already had dozens of shows scheduled to record for the next week. Although it had only picked up a portion of the shows to be recorded so far. But it was quick and certainly a million times better than having to manually set up the SPs again. Like when the Premiere was launched.


----------



## aaronwt

innocentfreak said:


> Did they change it? TiVo used to work up to 7 days without activation.


My Roamio Pro came up with a message about needing to be activated. I couldn't do much of anything until it was activated. Except watch live TV.


----------



## innocentfreak

Oh ok. I know back when I activated my Elite it took almost a week to show activation, but had a message of how many days of free service remaining.


----------



## bodosom

aaronwt said:


> I used the online SP manager earlier.


I only have 27 (my TiVo Premiere is new) but kmttg moved them in a few seconds.


----------



## aaronwt

innocentfreak said:


> Oh ok. I know back when I activated my Elite it took almost a week to show activation, but had a message of how many days of free service remaining.


I didn't wait around. Maybe that would have changed a little later but I wanted to mess around with everything right away. I was going to get lifetime service on it anyway. So if there were any issues I figured had 30 days to get a refund on lifetime if I needed to(or need to) return the Roamio Pro back to BestBuy.


----------



## Devx

I plan to put lifetime on it like my other Tivo's. I thought I could save myself some hassle on returns if the box suffered sudden death. 

After purchasing the Elite, I distinctly remember a grace period before requiring activation. Currently, many options on the Roamio interface are unavailable or error out.


----------



## scottvf

Dan203 said:


> There is a standby button. However all it does is turn off the lights and the output. It does not stop recording.


Is this button on the remote? I don't see any standby button on it. I don't want to get up to turn it off. And I want to program my universal remote to put it in standby.


----------



## Devx

scottvf said:


> Is this button on the remote?


No, he's referring to the touch-sensitive power button on the front of the Roamio that places the unit in standby mode.

The typical option for standby still exists on the Settings menu and I'd assume the standby remote code still works as well. The standby remote code can be programmed if you have a harmony universal remote. Others may have it but not sure.


----------



## aaronwt

I just opened up a web browser to view the list of recordings from my Roamio Pro on my network. I started downloading a recording in the MPEG-TS format. Download speeds are fluctuating between 170Mb/s and 195Mb/s to my PC from the Roamio Pro. Much faster than the Elites or Premieres can download from.


----------



## cyberbeach

cyberbeach said:


> I have observed that you can save yourself a lot of repeated calls related to cable card pairing by setting up the Tivo, skipping the cable card step, getting the online setup done, then letting the box sit for 24 hours. Once it shows as authorized by Tivo, then go back and put in the cable card.
> 
> Doing it this way, usually the only call I need to make is once or twice to get HBO working.


Should mention: If you bought the Tivo from Tivo, it will already be activated, and you don't have to wait 24 hours for it to show as activated. However, it still works best if you skip the cable card setup and let it update and get the guide info etc. before going back and doing the cable card setup.


----------



## scottvf

Devx said:


> No, he's referring to the touch-sensitive power button on the front of the Roamio that places the unit in standby mode.
> 
> The typical option for standby still exists on the Settings menu and I'd assume the standby remote code still works as well. The standby remote code can be programmed if you have a harmony universal remote. Others may have it but not sure.


What is the standby remote code? I do have a harmony remote


----------



## tivoknucklehead

my only setup issue is it could not find any wireless networks even though mine is working fine. I have it on the bottom shelf of my equipment, is that a possible reason? I had to use my old wireless Ethernet adapter to get online


edit: I tried again the next day and it found my network after a 5 second delay and all is well


----------



## scottvf

I don't know why they have to make it so difficult to put it in standby.


----------



## Beryl

2 of my 3 UPS towers arrived. The one I attempted to install with the Roamio is going back. Everything worked except for the Ethernet ports. Not a biggie but I hate paying $100+ for something with a failing component. I like that it supported Ethernet, coax and power inputs. The other that I added to my office (with desktop/server) is fine. That one was a higher priority anyway.

Interesting, after switching to and from the UPS, the Roamio Basic completely "gave up the ghost" and wouldn't start. Tried the unplug and plug routine that worked after my power outage and although the lights came on, nothing showed up on the TV. Verified the HDMI port on the TV wasn't blown through all of the power shenanigans. Popped in the old HDLX and it worked fine. 20 minutes after calling Comcast for the M-card pairing, all is well again as I await my Plus to arrive. Only one week after using a Roamio, I forgot how SLOW the processor is in the HDLX but it is better than no TiVo at all. 

The Basic was a lemon and now I'm thinking about NOT selling one of my S3 TiVos and retaining one as a backup.


----------



## steve614

scottvf said:


> What is the standby remote code? I do have a harmony remote


It is in the Harmony software that you use to set up the remote. 
In the setup software, go into Devices and click the settings button on the Tivo you want to control.
Click the option "adjust power settings", then click the "next" button.
Now you will choose the option "I want to turn off this device when it's not in use".
Complete the setup and update your remote.


----------



## crxssi

scottvf said:


> I don't know why they have to make it so difficult to put it in standby.


I don't know why anyone would even care about standby.


----------



## ShoutingMan

On the phone with Verizon, activating cable card in new Roamio Plus. Got a TiVo mini for the bedroom. Did lifetime. Also paid $99 lifetime for my HDs, and hope to make a profit off eBay. 

Off to a good 3 day weekend 



CableCard transfer successful. Took only 10 minutes on the phone with Verizon.

The typical hour-long TiVo setup still applied. It had to go through its inscrutable machinations to set itself and connect to the mother ship. But now it's working.

The Roamio is quite zippy compared to the HD, and the HD interface seems like a real improvement. Of note, in menus, video keeps playing in an inset corner in the upper right. Very nice.

The remote is shorter, but same width. The design changes will take some getting used to, but at first use, all seem sensible improvements. 

Most importantly, my wife loves it. She's immediately impressed and has completely sworn off the HDs after an hour of use. 


And now TiVo self destruct initiated, obliterating the TiVo HDs to prepare for ebay.

Next up, set up the mini


----------



## sbiller

http://investordiscussionboard.com/boards/tivo/roamio-unboxing-review


----------



## ShoutingMan

Transferring recordings from old tivos to new TiVo was easy. I had about 20 episodes unwatched. From the Roamio, I did a transfer of all episodes from the two tivos to itself. It added them to a queue. I left for the evening and this morning all shows were transferred. If I'd had hundreds of shows, I'd have looked into tools like pytivo to transfer first to my computer, easily, and then later to the the Roamio. It's not built to facilitate massive transfers. 



Tivo HD self destruct sequence initiated. Restoring to factory defaults for eBay sale. Thanks to those who told me about $99 lifetime. Bought that for my TiVo HDs. I'm really hoping to get $200 or more for each of them. That would really take the sting out of the Roamio purchase. 

Also need to get the bedroom TiVo cleared out so I can setup the mini. High hopes for the little guy.


----------



## astrohip

tivoknucklehead said:


> my only setup issue is it could not find any wireless networks even though mine is working fine. I have it on the bottom shelf of my equipment, is that a possible reason? I had to use my old wireless Ethernet adapter to get online
> 
> edit: I tried again the next day and it found my network after a 5 second delay and all is well


My son, who just rec'd his Pro, is having the same problem. He said the initial update (when you first fire it up) stopped & restarted several times, as it kept losing a signal. Finally it worked. He said since then (maybe 2-3 days), it consistently loses the signal. He went to the network settings screen, and watched as it went from "100% signal", to "0% connection not found" 4 or 5 times per minute.

The entire time, he's sitting 8 feet away surfing on his tablet. With a strong signal.

Any suggestions?


----------



## tivogurl

bodosom said:


> I only have 27 (my TiVo Premiere is new) but kmttg moved them in a few seconds.


I used kmttg too. While it did quickly transfer the SPs, it didn't preserve order. I'm not sure what I did wrong.


----------



## ncbill

So you were able to get $99 lifetime on more than one monthly Tivo w/ the purchase of a Roamio?

Which department was so generous?

I'd like to give them a try for my monthly units.



ShoutingMan said:


> Transferring recordings from old tivos to new TiVo was easy. I had about 20 episodes unwatched. From the Roamio, I did a transfer of all episodes from the two tivos to itself. It added them to a queue. I left for the evening and this morning all shows were transferred. If I'd had hundreds of shows, I'd have looked into tools like pytivo to transfer first to my computer, easily, and then later to the the Roamio. It's not built to facilitate massive transfers.
> 
> Tivo HD self destruct sequence initiated. Restoring to factory defaults for eBay sale. Thanks to those who told me about $99 lifetime. Bought that for my TiVo HDs. I'm really hoping to get $200 or more for each of them. That would really take the sting out of the Roamio purchase.
> 
> Also need to get the bedroom TiVo cleared out so I can setup the mini. High hopes for the little guy.


----------



## moyekj

tivogurl said:


> I used kmttg too. While it did quickly transfer the SPs, it didn't preserve order. I'm not sure what I did wrong.


 The order that ends up on destination TiVo is the order in which you copied the SPs, so if you copied them out of order with respect to original TiVo(s) that would explain it. Otherwise, order is preserved.


----------



## Rose4uKY

I tried to get kmttg I googled it and found some zip file but it installed and then It was downloading files and it said a directory couldn't be found and it didn't work right and I deleted it. I have Tivo Desktop though but is there a link to kmmtg maybe I had a bad link or I did something wrong but I was wanting to try it. My Plus isn't scheduled to be here till Tuesday and I was told last week it would be shipped 2 day air and it wasn't. They had to keep my Premiere activated cause it was set to expire on Friday which is when I was told my new Roamio Plus would be here since my 1st one didn't work when we got it. Can't wait to get it..



bodosom said:


> I only have 27 (my TiVo Premiere is new) but kmttg moved them in a few seconds.


----------



## moyekj

Rose4uKY said:


> I tried to get kmttg I googled it and found some zip file but it installed and then It was downloading files and it said a directory couldn't be found and it didn't work right and I deleted it. I have Tivo Desktop though but is there a link to kmmtg maybe I had a bad link or I did something wrong but I was wanting to try it. My Plus isn't scheduled to be here till Tuesday and I was told last week it would be shipped 2 day air and it wasn't. They had to keep my Premiere activated cause it was set to expire on Friday which is when I was told my new Roamio Plus would be here since my 1st one didn't work when we got it. Can't wait to get it..


Windows installation instructions here:
http://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/windows_installation/

Most common mistake is people try to launch kmttg.jar within the zip file. You need to unzip the file first and then launch kmttg.jar from outside the zip file.


----------



## joneric

Question for other Roamio Plus owners. My router shows 2 wi-fi connections being actively used by my Roamio Plus. Are you seeing this as well? Is one for the TiVo and the other for the built in Stream? I looked through the forums and didn't see this mentioned.


----------



## cram501

joneric said:


> Question for other Roamio Plus owners. My router shows 2 wi-fi connections being actively used by my Roamio Plus. Are you seeing this as well? Is one for the TiVo and the other for the built in Stream? I looked through the forums and didn't see this mentioned.


It's being discussed at: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=508166

It appears the stream also gets it's own dhcp address.


----------



## joneric

cram501 said:


> It's being discussed at: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=508166
> 
> It appears the stream also gets it's own dhcp address.


Thanks!


----------



## ShoutingMan

ncbill said:


> So you were able to get $99 lifetime on more than one monthly Tivo w/ the purchase of a Roamio?
> 
> Which department was so generous?
> 
> I'd like to give them a try for my monthly units.


Yep. Called TiVo and connected to the normal sales department to activate my new Roamio and Mini. Told him I had new hardware to activate and asked if I could get $99 lifetime on my current HDs. He said 'yep'. Set up the Roamio with MSD Lifetime, activated the Mini, and then did the $99 Lifetime for the two HDs. Took maybe 30 minutes on the phone. The customer service guy was very friendly and whisked right through everything.


----------



## ShoutingMan

And the Mini got setup yesterday. I like it.

So far works well, if not perfectly. I've had a random connection failure to the Roamio, that recovered with a roundtrip through the main menu.

Installation though is something of a WTF: why does it require usual TiVo hour to download all the guide data, when it's just a dumb terminal to the Roamio? Seems like the Mini should be ready to go in minutes.

And the remote is cheap feeling compared to the new Roamio remote.

There are also one or two features I assumed would be present but aren't (assumed I could see and choose among the Roamio tuners from the Mini. Nope).

But these are quibbles. Basically, it's pretty awesome and I love having a whole-house DVR.

Also enjoying the TiVo app on my iPad. It's amazing to be programming Season Passes on the iPad at the same time my wife is programming WIsh Lists on the Roamio directly. And being able to stream TV to the iPad is nifty . I look forward to trying out the download feature for business travel.


----------



## dustyz

Figured I'd hop in here to discuss the standby issue. One of my main gripes about the Tivo Premiere I purchased was the inability to turn it off, or go to standby. We watch our electric consumption religiously, so that sorta thing is important to us. Every kwh counts. 

At the same time, I'll offer up some info on the instant power-off option. First, let me just say I only paid $30 for my Premiere earlier this year. I wanted to test it out before going lifetime. Then I heard about the Roamio, so figured I'd wait before going lifetime on the premiere. I've also been working in IT for many years. I realize the concern with an instant off or random power outages causing HD or hardware issue, it makes perfect sense. However, my investment is very little at this point, so I added a timed powerstrip to my Tivo, Wireless Router, Modem, etc. I take it all down during the day & at nite, while it's not being used. An instant power off scenario. It kicks on when I'm home, and off when not needed. We don't record during the day, so it's no big deal. If something is on that we want to record, we just flip the timer. No biggy. 

It's worked amazingly well so far. I wouldn't even know it was on a timer if I didn't check the uptime on my router occasionally. 

Just my 2 cents. (Looking forward to getting a lifetime Roamio after my 1yr is up on the Premiere)


----------



## moyekj

ShoutingMan said:


> Installation though is something of a WTF: why does it require usual TiVo hour to download all the guide data, when it's just a dumb terminal to the Roamio? Seems like the Mini should be ready to go in minutes.


 During connection it downloads and installs software update among other things, not guide data, but agreed all that takes way too long still...


----------



## crxssi

dustyz said:


> Figured I'd hop in here to discuss the standby issue. One of my main gripes about the Tivo Premiere I purchased was the inability to turn it off, or go to standby. We watch our electric consumption religiously, so that sorta thing is important to us. Every kwh counts.
> 
> At the same time, I'll offer up some info on the instant power-off option. First, let me just say I only paid $30 for my Premiere earlier this year. I wanted to test it out before going lifetime. Then I heard about the Roamio, so figured I'd wait before going lifetime on the premiere. I've also been working in IT for many years. I realize the concern with an instant off or random power outages causing HD or hardware issue, it makes perfect sense. However, my investment is very little at this point, so I added a timed powerstrip to my Tivo, Wireless Router, Modem, etc. I take it all down during the day & at nite, while it's not being used. An instant power off scenario. It kicks on when I'm home, and off when not needed. We don't record during the day, so it's no big deal. If something is on that we want to record, we just flip the timer. No biggy.


I personally think you are wasting your time, wearing out your TiVo's components by power cycling it so much, and risking file system damage from continuous improper shutdowns (not that they give us a "proper" way, which is stupid). There should certainly be a bigger power drainer than a TiVo you could focus on, no?

If you saved 18 hours of it being power on per day, that is only about $10 per year. Even if the risk is small, a single premature failure will wipe away all your "power savings" for it for perhaps dozens and dozens of years on a Lifetime service TiVo. Would you turn off your computer by yanking the power cord every day?


----------



## lessd

crxssi said:


> Would you turn off your computer by yanking the power cord every day?


NO! but a Computer is much different and can't be compared to a TiVo, the new smart TVs may be more like a TiVo and I would guess most people turn their TVs off when not watching. My computer is the only thing I have a UPS connected to, along with my router and Comcast internet phone service modem, after 16 seconds my automatic home back up generator is running.


----------



## bodosom

lessd said:


> I would guess most people turn their TVs off when not watching.


Not if they want the remote to turn it on.

But you point was probably that TV with the display "off" uses much less power than a TiVo.

I imagine that most people with a DVR of whatever flavor leave it on all the time.

Resetting the box prior to removing power probably helps the filesystem if you time it correctly but it won't help the drive. Considering how hot my Roamio runs I suspect it may also be a lot of thermal stress on the board. Perhaps the full-size units run at less than toaster-oven.


----------



## dustyz

crxssi said:


> There should certainly be a bigger power drainer than a TiVo you could focus on, no?


We've reduced consumption in all other areas, within financial reason. We try to minimize our usage in all areas... and this is just one more we'd like to drop.



crxssi said:


> If you saved 18 hours of it being power on per day, that is only about $10 per year.


We aren't worried about the financial savings as much as the overall power consumption. Financial savings are just a bonus.



crxssi said:


> Would you turn off your computer by yanking the power cord every day?


It depends, is the power button broke on my PC, keeping it on 24/7? ;-) IOW, I'd rather not hafta pull the plug on the Tivo, but like you said, we don't have many options.

I think the Roamio dropped the wattage a bit tho. I saw a few other threads where peeps have measured 14W while recording, versus the 20W+ on the Premiere. That's an improvement I can appreciate.


----------



## crxssi

lessd said:


> NO! but a Computer is much different


Actually, it is not different at all. Power supply, fans, CPU, hard drive, file system, Linux OS, I/O...



> the new smart TVs may be more like a TiVo


A "smart TV" is not turned off, goes into standby (pseudo off), and it does so when you turn it off in an orderly and designed fashion. Unlike the TV example, the TiVo is designed to run continuously.


----------



## lessd

bodosom said:


> Not if they want the remote to turn it on.
> 
> But you point was probably that TV with the display "off" uses much less power than a TiVo.
> 
> I imagine that most people with a DVR of whatever flavor leave it on all the time.
> 
> Resetting the box prior to removing power probably helps the filesystem if you time it correctly but it won't help the drive. Considering how hot my Roamio runs I suspect it may also be a lot of thermal stress on the board. Perhaps the full-size units run at less than toaster-oven.


I said turn the TV off not unplug the TV, than most of the electronics are off except the part to run the remote, on my HDTV I can hear the click of a relay when I turn the HDTV.

Most people have their own ideas about turning a DVR off, and I would say 99% or more leave their DVR on 24/7 as that the way TiVo designed the TiVo, but the loss of power does no harm IMHO except if you are recording, you will stop the recording until the power comes back on, than the recording will start up again if the program has not finished.


----------



## Rose4uKY

Thanks, I think it may be working now didn't think it was but now it seems ok.

Most common mistake is people try to launch kmttg.jar within the zip file. You need to unzip the file first and then launch kmttg.jar from outside the zip file.[/QUOTE]


----------



## scottvf

steve614 said:


> It is in the Harmony software that you use to set up the remote.
> In the setup software, go into Devices and click the settings button on the Tivo you want to control.
> Click the option "adjust power settings", then click the "next" button.
> Now you will choose the option "I want to turn off this device when it's not in use".
> Complete the setup and update your remote.


That doesn't work. The software asks which button on the tivo remote I use to turn it off. Well there is no button on the remote to turn it off.


----------



## Dan203

scottvf said:


> That doesn't work. The software asks which button on the tivo remote I use to turn it off. Well there is no button on the remote to turn it off.


First off select the option that says it uses a different button for on and off. On the next screen pick the one that says I don't have the original remote but I know the command. In that drop down select TiVo for on and there should be an options for Standby that you can select for off.


----------



## steve614

scottvf said:


> That doesn't work. The software asks which button on the tivo remote I use to turn it off. Well there is no button on the remote to turn it off.


Oops, sorry. Apparently I didn't go far enough into the software. 

Can you customize buttons? I found stand by listed in the drop down selections for customizing buttons under the additional buttons tab.

Edit: Or maybe what Dan said above.


----------



## tomhorsley

The harmony setup software always reminds me of "You are in a maze of setup screens, all different".

I constantly wonder how many millions more harmony remotes they could sell if the setup software wasn't designed by programmers rejected by the people who design voicemail systems .


----------



## dnadrifter

Just wanted to let folks know of my experience. Just set up my new Roamio Plus to comcast. First time with a TiVo.

Biggest problem I ran into was that the the unit wouldn't connect to my network using my network password connection. It could see the network just fine, but couldn't connect to it with the supplied password. I turned password protection off on my router and the tivo connected just fine.

I set up the tivo, let it update itself and download whatever it wanted. I registered with tivo and activated the account. After I was all done setting it up, I tried connecting again with my router set with a password and this time the tivo connected just fine. Not sure what it was, but my guess is the tivo downloaded new software that may have fixed the problem. All sound also went out at the very beginning for some reason, but after updating the tivo and finishing set up, sound was fine.

Pairing the cable card was a non-event. Used the comcast 877-405-2298 number. They asked me for all the data, put it in, said to wait for 45-1hr. Within about 15 min, I had channels. Looks like on-demand is working too. The rep even helped me navigate my tivo as I had never used one before. She clearly knew about TiVo units.


----------



## scottvf

Dan203 said:


> First off select the option that says it uses a different button for on and off. On the next screen pick the one that says I don't have the original remote but I know the command. In that drop down select TiVo for on and there should be an options for Standby that you can select for off.


There is no standby command that harmony shows.


----------



## scottvf

Be nice it the Roamio would be able to stream video from pc like a media steamer. 
I use Dune HD Prime 3.0 right now to stream .mkv, avi, iso, ect files. 
I would like to just be able to use the tivo instead of having both.


----------



## Dan203

scottvf said:


> There is no standby command that harmony shows.


Well a standby button never actually existed on a real TiVo remote. But long ago, in the days of the Pronto, someone discovered the hex code for it. For a long time I actually hosted a page on my website with these hex codes. (just stumbled across a link to my old site) I have taken the site down, but I was able to dig up the page from my backup. Here is the list of codes...



Code:


0 - 0000 006d 0022 0002 0156 00ab 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0014 0016 003f 0015 0014 0016 003f 0015 0014 0016 003f 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0015 0016 0014 0015 0040 0016 003f 0015 06e2 0155 0054 0015 0e53
	
1 - 0000 006d 0022 0002 0154 00ac 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 003f 0015 06b7 0155 0055 0015 0e53
	
2 - 0000 006d 0022 0002 0155 00ab 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0014 0016 003f 0015 0014 0016 003f 0015 0015 0016 003f 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 003f 0015 06b7 0155 0055 0015 0e53
	
3 - 0000 006d 0022 0002 0155 00ab 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0015 0016 003f 0015 0014 0016 003f 0015 0015 0016 003f 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 003f 0015 068b 0155 0055 0015 0e53
	
4 - 0000 006d 0022 0002 0155 00ab 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0014 0016 003f 0015 0014 0016 003f 0015 0015 0016 003f 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 003f 0015 06b7 0155 0055 0015 0e53
	
5 - 0000 006d 0022 0002 0155 00ab 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0014 0016 003f 0015 0015 0016 003f 0015 0014 0016 003f 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 003f 0015 068b 0155 0055 0015 0e53
	
6 - 0000 006d 0022 0002 0156 00ab 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0015 0016 003f 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0014 0016 003f 0015 0014 0016 003f 0015 0015 0016 003f 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 003f 0015 068b 0155 0055 0015 0e53
	
7 - 0000 006d 0022 0002 0154 00ac 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 003f 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 003f 0015 0661 0154 0055 0015 0e53
	
8 - 0000 006d 0022 0002 0154 00ac 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 003f 0015 06b7 0155 0055 0015 0e54
	
9 - 0000 006d 0022 0002 0155 00ab 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0015 0016 003f 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0014 0016 003f 0015 0014 0016 003f 0015 0015 0016 003f 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 003f 0015 068b 0155 0055 0015 0e53

The number before the dash is the TiVo remote code. Only copy the part after the dash. If you only have one TiVo then just use 0, if you have multiple TiVos then you'll need to use the one that corresponds to the code for the TiVo you're setting this up for.

Now apparently the way to enter these codes is to first log in to http://members.harmonyremote.com/ then go to this page http://members.harmonyremote.com/EasyZapper/Infrared/ShowInfrared.asp from there you can convert the Pronto code above into a command for your remote.

I've never actually attempted this, but according to the instructions I found it should work


----------



## scottvf

Dan203 said:


> Well a standby button never actually existed on a real TiVo remote. But long ago, in the days of the Pronto, someone discovered the hex code for it. For a long time I actually hosted a page on my website with these hex codes. (just stumbled across a link to my old site) I have taken the site down, but I was able to dig up the page from my backup. Here is the list of codes...
> 
> The number before the dash is the TiVo remote code. Only copy the part after the dash. If you only have one TiVo then just use 0, if you have multiple TiVos then you'll need to use the one that corresponds to the code for the TiVo you're setting this up for.
> 
> Now apparently the way to enter these codes is to first log in to http://members.harmonyremote.com/ then go to this page http://members.harmonyremote.com/EasyZapper/Infrared/ShowInfrared.asp from there you can convert the Pronto code above into a command for your remote.
> 
> I've never actually attempted this, but according to the instructions I found it should work


Thanks a lot, it worked.  :up: Your a life saver!!!
Now I can also learn my Universal remote control for the 1 button standby from my logitech.
I wish tivo would just put that button on the remote, would of saved a lot of headache and time finding the hack for it.

Wonder if there's a hack to turn off the always running hard drives when not recording a show. I never watch live tv, so I don't need it recording from all the tuners 24/7.


----------



## b_scott

crxssi said:


> I don't know why anyone would even care about standby.


same. i'll never understand the power obsessed...... you might save $1.20 a month.


----------



## atmuscarella

b_scott said:


> same. i'll never understand the power obsessed...... you might save $1.20 a month.


Well I can not understand most of what people get excited about, but that is what makes life interesting. In the "TiVo" area I don't get being excited about why TiVo charges service fees or what the fees are for. I only worry about how much they are and if I find the price acceptable or not.


----------



## scottvf

b_scott said:


> same. i'll never understand the power obsessed...... you might save $1.20 a month.


I don't give a crap about power, I leave a bunch of stuff on all day and night. (my computer, lights, ect)
The reason I want to put tivo on standby is so my dvdo edge and reciver turns off automatically. And the reason I would like my tivo to stop recording on the hard drives when not in use is so they last longer. Nothing worse then losing all your shows you recorded because a hard drive failed.

Why don't you think before you assume something!!!


----------



## abovethesink

scottvf said:


> I don't give a crap about power, I leave a bunch of stuff on all day and night. (my computer, lights, ect)
> The reason I want to put tivo on standby is so my dvdo edge and reciver turns off automatically. And the reason I would like my tivo to stop recording on the hard drives when not in use is so they last longer. Nothing worse then losing all your shows you recorded because a hard drive failed.
> 
> Why don't you think before you assume something!!!


Also not to mention the fact that if you found a variety of ways to save $1.20 on your bill then it would add up.


----------



## b_scott

scottvf said:


> I don't give a crap about power, I leave a bunch of stuff on all day and night. (my computer, lights, ect)
> The reason I want to put tivo on standby is so my dvdo edge and reciver turns off automatically. And the reason I would like my tivo to stop recording on the hard drives when not in use is so they last longer. Nothing worse then losing all your shows you recorded because a hard drive failed.
> 
> Why don't you think before you assume something!!!


uh, settle down. That's why most people go on standby. And hard drives run better longer without cold boots every day. And yes I'm a tech support person.


----------



## bodosom

scottvf said:


> the reason I would like my tivo to stop recording on the hard drives when not in use is so they last longer.


People used to recomend tuning to channels with no signal which stopped live buffering. However I've not seen an AV drive specific failure analysis which suggests head crashes or seek actuator failures, as opposed to main bearing failures, dominate failure modes. Absent that minimizing recording is probably not a significant win.


----------



## aaronwt

scottvf said:


> .............. And the reason I would like my tivo to stop recording on the hard drives when not in use is so they last longer. Nothing worse then losing all your shows you recorded because a hard drive failed.
> 
> ............


But what does last longer mean? How do you know it will last longer. My GFs two S3 boxes has two Hitachi, 5 platter, 1 TB drives in them. They have been running 24/7/365 for over around 6.5 years now with no issues.

If the drives had been spinning up and down during this time I'm 100% sure that they would still be working.


----------



## dswallow

aaronwt said:


> If the drives had been spinning up and down during this time I'm 100% sure that they would still be working.


...not...


----------



## lessd

b_scott said:


> uh, settle down. That's why most people go on standby. And hard drives run better longer without cold boots every day. And yes I'm a tech support person.


First TiVo standby does not turn off the hard drive

I have been power off my TiVo for about 12 hours a day for years and never had any problem, I put my computer to sleep (that does turn off the hard drive) 2 to 5 times a day for many years and never had a hard drive go bad, friends of mine who leave their computers on 24/7 have hard drive go in 3 to 5 years. The new 2013 CTS-V SEDAN has a hard drive in it that goes off when you turn the car off, in the old days cold booting of hard drives may have had an effect on lifetime but IMHO drives in the last five years have more bearings go bad than most anything else and that caused by use. 
People differ on this subject and you all can do as you want with turning power off on your hard drives.


----------



## aaronwt

dswallow said:


> ...not...



I meant to put that they might not be working. What I was thinking was not what I ended up typing. 
Although I do trust a drive that has been constantly spinning for years over one that has seen a lot of stop/start cycles.


----------



## NYHeel

sbiller said:


> http://investordiscussionboard.com/boards/tivo/roamio-unboxing-review


I saw the bit about the Tivo's scaler. Do you think that one would work better than my receiver's (last year's Denon model 2113CI) or TV's (Panasonic 55ST50) scaler?


----------



## NYHeel

moyekj said:


> The order that ends up on destination TiVo is the order in which you copied the SPs, so if you copied them out of order with respect to original TiVo(s) that would explain it. Otherwise, order is preserved.


If I've got 2 Premiere's that I want to combine Season Passes to one Roamio, would Kmttg work for that? Would the second set of season passes overwrite the first transfer or append additional season passes? Also, what would happen if I have a few season passes that are duplicated (i.e. on both premieres)

Thanks for your help and for creating/working on some really great software.


----------



## moyekj

NYHeel said:


> If I've got 2 Premiere's that I want to combine Season Passes to one Roamio, would Kmttg work for that? Would the second set of season passes overwrite the first transfer or append additional season passes? Also, what would happen if I have a few season passes that are duplicated (i.e. on both premieres)
> 
> Thanks for your help and for creating/working on some really great software.


 Yes you can combine SPs from multiple sources. You save SP for each source TiVo, then switch to destination TiVo and load the save SP files 1 by 1 and select SPs in the table you want to copy over. The order in which you copy SPs over determines the priority they will get - 1st copied get highest priority. kmttg will check for duplicate SP before attempting to add each one, so automatically avoids duplicates.


----------



## NYHeel

moyekj said:


> Yes you can combine SPs from multiple sources. You save SP for each source TiVo, then switch to destination TiVo and load the save SP files 1 by 1 and select SPs in the table you want to copy over. The order in which you copy SPs over determines the priority they will get - 1st copied get highest priority. kmttg will check for duplicate SP before attempting to add each one, so automatically avoids duplicates.


That sounds great, thanks. I haven't updated kmttg in awhile (about 2 years). Hopefully the version I have already has season pass backups in there.


----------



## crxssi

aaronwt said:


> If the drives had been spinning up and down during this time I'm 100% sure that they would still be working.


I bet they wouldn't. Powering them up and down several hundred times a year with 100% cooldown is likely to make them less reliable.


----------



## crxssi

lessd said:


> I have been power[ing] off my TiVo for about 12 hours a day for years and never had any problem.


And some people smoke two packs a day and live to 100....


----------



## apw2607

NYHeel said:


> I saw the bit about the Tivo's scaler. Do you think that one would work better than my receiver's (last year's Denon model 2113CI) or TV's (Panasonic 55ST50) scaler?


Try it and see what you prefer. I can say Roamio is way better than the premier ever was for scaling/forced resolution.

Generally speaking, if you set tivo to fixed resolution out then channel changing should be faster since no HDMI display/tivo handshake needed on channel change .. Or in your case hdmi tivo/AVR handshake


----------



## jmpage2

NYHeel said:


> I saw the bit about the Tivo's scaler. Do you think that one would work better than my receiver's (last year's Denon model 2113CI) or TV's (Panasonic 55ST50) scaler?


I would doubt that the TiVo scaler is on par with a good external scaler. My Onkyo 818 makes use of the HQV Vida VHD1900 and I would really doubt that what TiVo puts in the Roamio can match that.


----------



## moyekj

NYHeel said:


> That sounds great, thanks. I haven't updated kmttg in awhile (about 2 years). Hopefully the version I have already has season pass backups in there.


 Doubtful, you should update to latest. Once you do you can then update automatically to latest version now from Help menu without having to download or install anything manually.


----------



## aaronwt

crxssi said:


> I bet they wouldn't. Powering them up and down several hundred times a year with 100% cooldown is likely to make them less reliable.


I messed up on my post. My thought was they would be less reliable with with alot of spinup and spin down cycles. But what I typed was not what I was thinking at the time.


----------



## Dan203

Stupid UPS is taking forever to deliver my Roamio.


----------



## Devx

Dan203 said:


> Stupid UPS is taking forever to deliver my Roamio.


Too late now but if your company allows (or you know someone in the mail room/dock/receptionist, etc.) you can have packages delivered there instead if you feel its secure. UPS and FedEx typically deliver much earlier to businesses. :up:


----------



## scottvf

b_scott said:


> uh, settle down. That's why most people go on standby. And hard drives run better longer without cold boots every day. And yes I'm a tech support person.


You must be one of those tech support guys that don't have a clue when I call them about something. 
I've been building and into computers since 1979. When your always writing to a hard drive it won't last as long as opposed to it idling. I still have hard drives that are over 20 years old that still work. (course there very small drives, I have one with 13mb on it) I usually replace my hd in my computer because of size rather then it failing and I always have my hd in my pc idle rather then writing on it all the time. And If tivo ever fails it usually going to be because of the hard drive failing. My old tivo's hard drive failed after 3 years. I had to replace the drive in it so I can still have my lifetime subscription (since it goes with the unit not the hd).


----------



## brianric

I have Tivo series 2 and Replay TV running since 2002, on 24/7, no hard drive failures.


----------



## crxssi

brianric said:


> I have Tivo series 2 and Replay TV running since 2002, on 24/7, no hard drive failures.


I have a 50 year old tree in my yard...


----------



## bradleys

crxssi said:


> I have a 50 year old tree in my yard...


----------



## Dan203

Devx said:


> Too late now but if your company allows (or you know someone in the mail room/dock/receptionist, etc.) you can have packages delivered there instead if you feel its secure. UPS and FedEx typically deliver much earlier to businesses. :up:


I work from home.


----------



## jmpage2

Dan203 said:


> I work from home.


So it was never delivered?


----------



## lessd

crxssi said:


> And some people smoke two packs a day and live to 100....


At least there is a lot evidence about smoking and how long you may live, I don't think there is much evidence about the life cycle of newer hard drives, just what people feel, if you leave a drive on 24/7 for years and you do have a power outage than the drive parking may jam as some dust may have gotten the part of the arm that has not been used for years.
There is no good answer to this question about the life of newer hard drives running 24/7 vs a 50% duty cycle with any degree of certainty so everybody can do as they think is best. My logic comes from the idea that if you get a new drive and test it out so you are sure it is working, put it back in its bag and hold it for 20 years, it will work 20 years later, the same drive running 24/7 would never last 20 years.


----------



## Dan203

jmpage2 said:


> So it was never delivered?


Yep. Got it setup and I'm transferring all my shows now.

The speed is pretty awesome. No lag at all. Every button press gives you some sort of feed back, they never miss or get queued up like on the Premiere. Even if you press a button a little fast, before it's done loading, you get a bong you don't get a mystery click that may or may not register.

Only issue I'm having is it seems one of my channels is coming in a bit pixelated. It's a local channel and it happens even when the CableCARD is not installed, so it seems to be some tuner issue. Same channel on all my other TiVos works fine. Not sure what's going on there. I might have to troubleshoot a bit in the morning to get it working right. Or maybe it'll magically fix itself over night. <fingers crossed>


----------



## Rkkeller

I have had my Roamio 4 days now and already upgraded to a 3tb HD. Initial impressions are WOW, crisp clear screens/menus and finally speed that has been missing in other TiVo's. The best TiVo released to date IMO and well worth upgrading for me.

A could soso's would be, FINISH getting rid of the SD screens and make viewing a picture in the corner on all screens. Second would be changing the zoom/guide button on the remote. Why after all these years and years change this?????????


----------



## aaronwt

Rkkeller said:


> I have had my Roamio 4 days now and already upgraded to a 3tb HD. Initial impressions are WOW, crisp clear screens/menus and finally speed that has been missing in other TiVo's. The best TiVo released to date IMO and well worth upgrading for me.
> 
> A could soso's would be, FINISH getting rid of the SD screens and make viewing a picture in the corner on all screens. Second would be changing the zoom/guide button on the remote. Why after all these years and years change this?????????


I would love to have the TV window on all screens. That would be perfect for me.


----------



## brettatk

Got my Roamio Basic last night and upgraded to a 3TB drive. I'm very impressed with it's speed. I'm coming from a Tivo HD. Netflix works so much better. It was late so I didn't get to do a whole lot, but I know I'm going to love it.

Only thing I have to figure out is how to use my Harmony 880 with both my Tivo HD and my Roamio Basic. Not sure that's even possible but I guess I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## dswallow

brettatk said:


> Only thing I have to figure out is how to use my Harmony 880 with both my Tivo HD and my Roamio Basic. Not sure that's even possible but I guess I'll find out soon enough.


Excepting my disdain in general for Harmony remotes, there's nothing about the Roamio that would make this any different than any other two or more TiVo receivers controlled from the same remote; just configure each TiVo to a different non-zero remote code, and find matching IR device profiles for the remote for each remote code and you'll be set.


----------



## brettatk

dswallow said:


> Excepting my disdain in general for Harmony remotes, there's nothing about the Roamio that would make this any different than any other two or more TiVo receivers controlled from the same remote; just configure each TiVo to a different non-zero remote code, and find matching IR device profiles for the remote for each remote code and you'll be set.


That's what I wasn't sure about if I could set the IR code for each Tivo in the Harmony setup. So it has to be nonzero? I noticed last night my Tivo HD is set to "1" and my Romio to "0".


----------



## Jonathan_S

brettatk said:


> That's what I wasn't sure about if I could set the IR code for each Tivo in the Harmony setup. So it has to be nonzero? I noticed last night my Tivo HD is set to "1" and my Romio to "0".


Yes you'd want it to be non-zero because 0 is the 'universal' TiVo remote code.

A TiVo set to remote code '0' will accept commands any TiVo remote*; regardless of the code the remote is set to. 
A TiVo remote set to remote code '0' can control any TiVo; regard of the code the TiVo is set to.

That can be useful as a recovery method in certain situations but it's almost certainly not the behavior you normally want. Better to set both TiVos (and their remotes) to non-zero codes so you don't have cross control issues.
---
*Any IR TiVo remote, obviously an IR only TiVo can't accept RF commands


----------



## Dan203

Another small nit about the Roamio... The remote feels a bit cheap. When quickly pushing buttons I can feel it creak a bit in my hand. I wont actually be using it as I use a Harmony, but for the price I think the Pro should have come with a nicer remote.


----------



## jmpage2

Dan203 said:


> Another small nit about the Roamio... The remote feels a bit cheap. When quickly pushing buttons I can feel it creak a bit in my hand. I wont actually be using it as I use a Harmony, but for the price I think the Pro should have come with a nicer remote.


I noticed that as well, you would think at least with the Pro they would have included a backlit one similar to the one that came with the XL4.


----------



## b_scott

crxssi said:


> And some people smoke two packs a day and live to 100....


:up:


----------



## b_scott

Rkkeller said:


> I have had my Roamio 4 days now and already upgraded to a 3tb HD. Initial impressions are WOW, *crisp clear screens/menus *and finally speed that has been missing in other TiVo's. The best TiVo released to date IMO and well worth upgrading for me.
> 
> A could soso's would be, FINISH getting rid of the SD screens and make viewing a picture in the corner on all screens. Second would be changing the zoom/guide button on the remote. Why after all these years and years change this?????????


do the screens really look different than the Premiere? They look pretty much the same on the pictures I've seen.


----------



## aaronwt

Yes they look different.


----------



## b_scott

scottvf said:


> You must be one of those tech support guys that don't have a clue when I call them about something.
> I've been building and into computers since 1979. When your always writing to a hard drive it won't last as long as opposed to it idling. I still have hard drives that are over 20 years old that still work. (course there very small drives, I have one with 13mb on it) I usually replace my hd in my computer because of size rather then it failing and I always have my hd in my pc idle rather then writing on it all the time. And If tivo ever fails it usually going to be because of the hard drive failing. My old tivo's hard drive failed after 3 years. I had to replace the drive in it so I can still have my lifetime subscription (since it goes with the unit not the hd).


That's nice. Hard drives are better now than in 1979. Green drives are made to run 24/7 and not be cold booted every day.

Seems like you've had bad luck with a TiVo drive. Anecdotal evidence is not a valid conclusion.


----------



## dswallow

b_scott said:


> do the screens really look different than the Premiere? They look pretty much the same on the pictures I've seen.


It uses a different font, and for whatever reason that new font gives a much cleaner, crisp look to most every screen. Go figure.


----------



## Dan203

b_scott said:


> do the screens really look different than the Premiere? They look pretty much the same on the pictures I've seen.


They are very different. When you flop back and forth between the two it's really obvious.

To me it looks like they are trying to break away from the TiVo persona. If you replaced the little TiVo logo in the corner you wouldn't even know it was a TiVo except maybe from the iconic green playbar when watching a show. However if that was replaced with a different color it could be a generic DVR offered by any company and no one would be the wiser. Maybe that's the goal? To create a generic DVR they can sell to other MSOs that they can then apply their own branding to?


----------



## Beryl

Dan203 said:


> Another small nit about the Roamio... The remote feels a bit cheap. When quickly pushing buttons I can feel it creak a bit in my hand. I wont actually be using it as I use a Harmony, but for the price I think the Pro should have come with a nicer remote.


It reminds me of the material used for the slide remote -- very cheap plastic. I prefer my Harmony anyway.


----------



## crxssi

Dan203 said:


> Another small nit about the Roamio... The remote feels a bit cheap. When quickly pushing buttons I can feel it creak a bit in my hand. I wont actually be using it as I use a Harmony, but for the price I think the Pro should have come with a nicer remote.


Exactly. It should have come with a Slide (or Slide 2).


----------



## crxssi

b_scott said:


> do the screens really look different than the Premiere? They look pretty much the same on the pictures I've seen.


The menus?

Oh yes, they look incredibly better on the Roamio. MUCH sharper. MUCH better font. Very impressive when you compare the two. It is immediately evident the moment you look at it.


----------



## nooneuknow

scottvf said:


> Wonder if there's a hack to turn off the always running hard drives when not recording a show. I never watch live tv, so I don't need it recording from all the tuners 24/7.


I manually "tuner park" my tuners to non-existent (or not able to tune to) antenna channels (I don't have an antenna connected), when I am done with my TiVos for a while, and also have a season pass set up for each tuner by way of "schedule a manual recording", at 4AM to the same channels, for one minute each, per tuner, at the same time. Since it detects no signal, no buffering. It's very important to always keep these "parking" SPs at the very bottom of the SPM list, so they never make you lose a recording you do want.

It's more difficult (in my market) to find cable channels that don't buffer, even if I am not authorized to view them. It's like it just buffers them, while blocking me from viewing them (my best guess).

It doesn't spin-down the drive, but it stops the wear and tear from the TiVo always buffering something on every tuner, when I don't want/need it to.

Since I always disable the acoustics setting on all my TiVo drives, it is very easy to hear that the drive goes from thrashing all the time, to nearly silent, unless it is performing Guide Data indexing, Garbage Collection, or other automatic maintenance of some sort.

Using Standby Mode also helps more, since it shuts down all AV output, further reducing the TiVo's load.


----------



## mattack

crxssi said:


> I don't know why anyone would even care about standby.


This has been discussed endlessly... however, to repeat yet again...

1) To prevent EASes from wrecking recordings. In my current house, I have *several* "monthly required tests"... they seem to USUALLY happen at around midnight, but not always.. and I'm recording late night talk shows at that point.. so it ruins recordings.

If they're in standby, it won't ruin them.. (But admittedly, mine usually AREN'T in standby, since I'm watching something.)

2) to turn off the video outputs. This may be useful for some people, with e.g. auto-switchers or something. (Long long ago in the fog of time, it was useful to be able to daisy-chain THROUGH a Tivo with the coax output..)

3) Not much of an issue anymore IMHO, now that we have more tuners and a real free space indicator, but supposedly it does away with the "need to not touch the remote for X hour(s)" timer to record new suggestions. Since I was one of those who used suggestions as a free space indicator, it mattered.


----------



## captain5

I just got my Romio today and I would love to give some feedback on it but when I tried to set it up the remote wouldn't work right. I could hit select and it would work but the left and right buttons would not.
Spent an hour on the phone with tech support and to his credit he tried everything to get it working again but no luck Have to send me a new one.
What really chaps my a$$ is that they can't upgrade to one day shipping on a warranty replacement. Only one day shipping with new purchase. Since I didn't want to be without TV for 5 or 6 days, already took my cable box back to Comcast and got my M-CARD, how dumb was that, I had to spring for a new remote AND overnight shipping. Ouch. 
So far not real thrilled with how this is starting out.
OK rant over.


----------



## Beryl

captain5 said:


> I just got my Romio today and I would love to give some feedback on it but when I tried to set it up the remote wouldn't work right. I could hit select and it would work but the left and right buttons would not.
> Spent an hour on the phone with tech support and to his credit he tried everything to get it working again but no luck Have to send me a new one.
> What really chaps my a$$ is that they can't upgrade to one day shipping on a warranty replacement. Only one day shipping with new purchase. Since I didn't want to be without TV for 5 or 6 days, already took my cable box back to Comcast and got my M-CARD, how dumb was that, I had to spring for a new remote AND overnight shipping. Ouch.
> So far not real thrilled with how this is starting out.
> OK rant over.


It might have been better to just pick up a cheap universal remote to use while waiting for the warranty replacement. The TiVo definition for remotes are the same for the older and new TiVos. My Harmony Remote, for example, works on both my Series 3 -5 TiVos.


----------



## captain5

I asked about that. It will only work after the initial setup. Then I can change to my Harmony. Great idea though.


----------



## Arcady

Why would it only work after setup? The IR codes for the arrows and select button are the same the whole time, including during setup.


----------



## nooneuknow

Arcady said:


> Why would it only work after setup? The IR codes for the arrows and select button are the same the whole time, including during setup.


One of the big new features of the Roamio is that it has a RF remote, as opposed to IR-only. If the TiVo requires the RF to work FIRST, the IR-capability of other TiVo IR remotes, as well as universal IR remotes is useless.


----------



## apw2607

captain5 said:


> I asked about that. It will only work after the initial setup. Then I can change to my Harmony. Great idea though.


That's not true. I never even took the new tivo remote out the box to set up my Roamio. Just used my universal sony remote which is IR


----------



## Rose4uKY

We got our Roamio yesterday after only having the Premiere for 3 weeks which were returning. We know there's lots of better features. We went from Premiere 2TB to the Roamio Plus. The Netflix is better it's like the Netflix app on my my boyfriends Roku. Watching Netflix on the Premiere it would mess up and try to find a signal and it kept going in and out. But it sure is fast. I like how it has what to watch now and you can see all movies that are on now. The remote being RF my boyfriend likes that it's hard for me to get used to the small remote and today it took me a minute to find record.

Only thing I don't like is the Remote and my old Series 3 didn't do this neither but I have a Samsung Home theater surround system and I wish the Tivo remote would mute and do volume for it. Tivo tried helping me today but it didn't work they said I need to buy there learning remote but I dont want to do that. But so far we love the Roamio did have problems with TWC and getting it paired and they wanted to send someone out. We just took the card out of the Premiere and put it in the Roamio and then after getting them to try pairing one more time it finally worked. We like it a lot and I love having the minis. I'm sure there won't be any conflicts this fall between both of us recording shows.


----------



## Devx

Dan203 said:


> I work from home.


If the UPS facility isn't too far then you could have them hold the package there as well. It would at least put the delivery on your schedule instead of theirs. Creating an account is free and doesn't even require a call to redirect packages for holding instead of delivery.

Not sure about your area but UPS is exceptionally bad here, a residential delivery after 6pm is common and even after 7 is not unheard of. FedEx does a bit better.


----------



## scottvf

Does the Roamio finally get rid of the ads on top (discovery bar)?
That's the only reason I use the SD menu on my menu on the premiere
I want HD My shows filling up the screen, not a little box on the botton left of the screen and ads on the top.


----------



## GmanTiVo

captain5 said:


> I asked about that. It will only work after the initial setup. Then I can change to my Harmony. Great idea though.





Arcady said:


> Why would it only work after setup? The IR codes for the arrows and select button are the same the whole time, including during setup.


Sorry if the question was asked before or somewhere else, can Roamio owners confirm/deny if the classic TiVo peanut Glo remote (Tivo part #C00212) works (or can be made to work in some way) with the new boxes?

Thanks

G


----------



## Dan203

Devx said:


> If the UPS facility isn't too far then you could have them hold the package there as well. It would at least put the delivery on your schedule instead of theirs. Creating an account is free and doesn't even require a call to redirect packages for holding instead of delivery.
> 
> Not sure about your area but UPS is exceptionally bad here, a residential delivery after 6pm is common and even after 7 is not unheard of. FedEx does a bit better.


The UPS facility is in Sparks, NV about 40 minutes from here, each way. Plus most days they deliver around 3:00pm. I think this was an exception because it was after a holiday weekend.


----------



## Dan203

scottvf said:


> Does the Roamio finally get rid of the ads on top (discovery bar)?
> That's the only reason I use the SD menu on my menu on the premiere
> I want HD My shows filling up the screen, not a little box on the botton left of the screen and ads on the top.


Nope. It's still there. But honestly you get use to it. And occasionally something will catch my eye and I actually record something it suggests. (Real ads are actually pretty rare)


----------



## Dan203

GmanTiVo said:


> Sorry if the question was asked before or somewhere else, can Roamio owners confirm/deny if the classic TiVo peanut Glo remote (Tivo part #C00212) works (or can be made to work in some way) with the new boxes?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> G


Yep have one sitting on my coffee table right now. Works fine. The Roamio still has IR sensors and uses all the same remote commands. The remote it ships with just defaults to RF mode. You can even put the Roamio remote into IR mode if you want.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

jmpage2 said:


> I noticed that as well, you would think at least with the Pro they would have included a backlit one similar to the one that came with the XL4.





crxssi said:


> Exactly. It should have come with a Slide (or Slide 2).





Dan203 said:


> Another small nit about the Roamio... The remote feels a bit cheap. When quickly pushing buttons I can feel it creak a bit in my hand. I wont actually be using it as I use a Harmony, but for the price I think the Pro should have come with a nicer remote.


I haven't seen one yet, but at that price a backlight and solid feel should be included...


----------



## scottvf

b_scott said:


> That's nice. Hard drives are better now than in 1979. Green drives are made to run 24/7 and not be cold booted every day.
> 
> Seems like you've had bad luck with a TiVo drive. Anecdotal evidence is not a valid conclusion.


I'm not talking about cold booting (pay attention) I'm talking about not writing to it 24/7. there's a difference. Your in tech support look at your script.


----------



## brettatk

Jonathan_S said:


> Yes you'd want it to be non-zero because 0 is the 'universal' TiVo remote code.
> 
> A TiVo set to remote code '0' will accept commands any TiVo remote*; regardless of the code the remote is set to.
> A TiVo remote set to remote code '0' can control any TiVo; regard of the code the TiVo is set to.
> 
> That can be useful as a recovery method in certain situations but it's almost certainly not the behavior you normally want. Better to set both TiVos (and their remotes) to non-zero codes so you don't have cross control issues.
> ---
> *Any IR TiVo remote, obviously an IR only TiVo can't accept RF commands


Finally got this done. For some reason it took a while before I could confirm the IR commands with my Roamio. So now I can use my Harmony with both my Tivo HD and my Roamio. Only bad thing is that somehow during the whole process I lost all my custom mapping for my Tivo HD. No big deal I guess, I'll just have to remap. I'll need to do it for the Roamio as well. The default mapping for the 880 just doesn't cut it.


----------



## aaronwt

Rose4uKY said:


> We got our Roamio yesterday after only having the Premiere for 3 weeks which were returning. We know there's lots of better features. We went from Premiere 2TB to the Roamio Plus. The Netflix is better it's like the Netflix app on my my boyfriends Roku. Watching Netflix on the Premiere it would mess up and try to find a signal and it kept going in and out. But it sure is fast. I like how it has what to watch now and you can see all movies that are on now. The remote being RF my boyfriend likes that it's hard for me to get used to the small remote and today it took me a minute to find record.
> 
> Only thing I don't like is the Remote and my old Series 3 didn't do this neither but I have a Samsung Home theater surround system and I wish the Tivo remote would mute and do volume for it. Tivo tried helping me today but it didn't work they said I need to buy there learning remote but I dont want to do that. But so far we love the Roamio did have problems with TWC and getting it paired and they wanted to send someone out. We just took the card out of the Premiere and put it in the Roamio and then after getting them to try pairing one more time it finally worked. We like it a lot and I love having the minis. I'm sure there won't be any conflicts this fall between both of us recording shows.


The Roamio RF remote works with my Denon receiver for volume up/down and mute. It works the same as any of my other TiVo remotes.
The TiVo remotes also work with my Sony 2.1 speaker bar and my Sony 3.1 speaker bar.


----------



## Joe3

Since the The Roamio is RF, can it now work with the BOSE sound systems that have always been RF?

Prior Tivo remotes could not talk to the BOSE sound systems.


----------



## dswallow

Joe3 said:


> Since the The Roamio is RF, can it now work with the BOSE sound systems that have always been RF?
> 
> Prior Tivo remotes could not talk to the BOSE sound systems.


I don't think there's any real standard of RF remote communications like there is with IR such that it could be as straight forward as implementing different codes. That would be nice though.


----------



## jmpage2

Joe3 said:


> Since the The Roamio is RF, can it now work with the BOSE sound systems that have always been RF?
> 
> Prior Tivo remotes could not talk to the BOSE sound systems.


I doubt that it works with any other RF systems as there doesn't appear to be a standard or programmable RF codes yet since so few manufacturers have gone RF. It does have an IR transmitter also, so that it can work with older TiVos, TVs, etc.


----------



## Rose4uKY

Well there's something with my Samsung Home Theater in a box it doesn't work. They only list 3 codes. Tivo had me do this with my old Series 3 something where you cover up end of remote hold down buttons and hit I think it was 1999 and then you channel up every 3-5 seconds till it' mutes but mine never did.



aaronwt said:


> The Roamio RF remote works with my Denon receiver for volume up/down and mute. It works the same as any of my other TiVo remotes.
> The TiVo remotes also work with my Sony 2.1 speaker bar and my Sony 3.1 speaker bar.


----------



## Smirks

Finally got around to hooking up my Plus.

I'm coming from a S3/TiVo HD, so I'm impressed thus far.

I am having the 5th and 6th tuner problem with my CC, but I'm hoping a firmware update will fix that (whenever Cablevision decides to roll it out).

MoCA setup was pretty easy, once I set it to "Auto" for the channel selection. My PHY Tx and Rx rates are both around 240 Mbps, which I understand is pretty good.

Transferring shows from my HD (only on wifi) is painfully slow, as expected. I'm only able to get about 6 MB/s, which means it takes about an hour for a 60 minute HD show to transfer. Amazon downloads are much quicker I've noticed. A 20 minute SD download took about 5 minutes and went at 15 MB/s, which I'm not sure how is possible as I only have 20 Mbps down from CV (15 MB/s = ~120 Mbps).

I was able to transfer all but a dozen or so of my season passes using kmttg. Those dozen didn't transfer because the channels were missing from my lineup. Hoping to retry the transfer again this evening.

Speaking of the lineup, anyone know how long it takes for the guide data to update after new channels are added? I added the channels to my lineup, forced a few connections and the guide data still isn't updated. I even threw in a reboot, but no dice.


----------



## crxssi

Smirks said:


> I was able to transfer all but a dozen or so of my season passes using kmttg. Those dozen didn't transfer because the channels were missing from my lineup. Hoping to retry the transfer again this evening.


I didn't have that problem. I was switching from OTA+cable to just cable. The season passes that were for the OTA channels somehow magically mapped automatically to the appropriate HD cable channels (which are a totally different number). I don't know how it did this (was using kmttg) but I am happy it worked!


----------



## WRX09MD

Dan203 said:


> The UPS facility is in Sparks, NV about 40 minutes from here, each way. Plus most days they deliver around 3:00pm. I think this was an exception because it was after a holiday weekend.


Thats funny, my local UPS location is Sparks MD


----------



## HenryFarpolo

aaronwt said:


> Have they offered $99 on any of the Premieres? I have a Premiere on $6.95 a month that I use for OTA. I would love to be able switch that to lifetime for $99 when I get lifetime service on my Roamio Pro.


The best I could do is $199 for lifetime on my Premiere XL4 Elite.


----------



## evanborkow

Dan203 said:


> The UPS facility is in Sparks, NV about 40 minutes from here, each way. Plus most days they deliver around 3:00pm. I think this was an exception because it was after a holiday weekend.


You know what they say about Reno? It's so close to hell you can see Sparks.


----------



## Dan203

Never heard that one before.


----------



## GmanTiVo

Dan203 said:


> The UPS facility is in Sparks, NV about 40 minutes from here, each way. Plus most days they deliver around 3:00pm. I think this was an exception because it was after a holiday weekend.


Great news, ty :up:


----------



## jmpage2

Any owners feel free also to vote in the poll on your satisfaction with the new TiVo.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=508915


----------



## elwaylite

I gave it a 4, would be a 5 once the Amazon file issue is fixed.


----------



## Beryl

The emergency broadcast system doesn't work right on the Roamio. Instead of the emergency screen with text, it just shows a blank blue screen with the TiVo logo in the top left right corner and the audio portion of the announcement. 

It works fine on the Series 3 & 4 models.


----------



## series5orpremier

When the giant ants from space invade you'll still be able to hear about it, you just won't be able to see them without looking out the window.


----------



## JimPa

I've got a S3 and am considering the basic Roamio but would like to find out how the picture and sound compare.

Any comments from those with experience with S3 and the basic Roamio?????


----------



## DCIFRTHS

Beryl said:


> The emergency broadcast system doesn't work right on the Roamio. Instead of the emergency screen with text, it just shows a blank blue screen with the TiVo logo in the top left right corner and the audio portion of the announcement.
> 
> It works fine on the Series 3 & 4 models.


Interesting. I wonder if TiVo know about this?


----------



## markp99

JimPa said:


> I've got a S3 and am considering the basic Roamio but would like to find out how the picture and sound compare.
> 
> Any comments from those with experience with S3 and the basic Roamio?????


I have an S3, XL4 and a Roamio Plus. I cannot say there is any appreciable difference in PQ from my experience.


----------



## atmuscarella

JimPa said:


> I've got a S3 and am considering the basic Roamio but would like to find out how the picture and sound compare.
> 
> Any comments from those with experience with S3 and the basic Roamio?????


I have a Roamio, Premiere, Tivo HD, & original Series 3 all plugged into the same Denon receiver. All the TiVos are set to out put at 1080i and the Denon upscales to 1080p. If I watch the same show (set the tuners to the same station) there is no noticeable (to me) difference in picture quality or sound quality.


----------



## b_scott

JimPa said:


> I've got a S3 and am considering the basic Roamio but would like to find out how the picture and sound compare.
> 
> Any comments from those with experience with S3 and the basic Roamio?????


it's all digital, so there should be no difference.


----------



## JimPa

b_scott said:


> it's all digital, so there should be no difference.


I should have a bit more specific.

For OTA, are you guys seeing any difference between the S3 and the Roamio basic?

Although it's all digital, you have the sensitivity and selectivity of the incoming signal as well as how the signal is massaged into RGB or component.

I'm pretty sure that I'm going to at least try the Roamio. The 4 OTA tuners is something I've wanted for a long time.

Sure wish they'd offer it on the step up models.


----------



## celtic pride

Can someone let me know how rhapsody works on roamio? on both of my tivo premiere thx 2 tuner XLs i keep getting a v301 error can someone search blackfield or pendragon on rhaposdy and see if you get the music or if if you get the v301 error code like the premiere. I cant believe i have had this problem over 3 years now and tivo never fixed the problem. It makes me think tivo doesnt care and makes me wary of getting the roamio if they wont fix the problems. BTW has anyone tried spotify on roamio? I might decide to just cancel rhaposdy and add spotify if i get the roamio thanks for any input or suggestions you guys can give me!


----------



## ncbill

In my case the Roamio Basic tunes in more out-of-market (transmitters around 60 miles away) OTA stations than my TivoHD.

Both do equally well picking up the locals (transmitters 15-35 miles away).

And I love, love, love having FOUR OTA tuners - already thinking about picking up *another* Roamio Basic.


----------



## atmuscarella

JimPa said:


> I should have a bit more specific.
> 
> For OTA, are you guys seeing any difference between the S3 and the Roamio basic?
> 
> Although it's all digital, you have the sensitivity and selectivity of the incoming signal as well as how the signal is massaged into RGB or component.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that I'm going to at least try the Roamio. The 4 OTA tuners is something I've wanted for a long time.
> 
> Sure wish they'd offer it on the step up models.


See my opinion here: 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=508432​


----------



## swerver

ncbill said:


> In my case the Roamio Basic tunes in more out-of-market (transmitters around 60 miles away) OTA stations than my TivoHD.
> 
> Both do equally well picking up the locals (transmitters 15-35 miles away).
> 
> And I love, love, love having FOUR OTA tuners - already thinking about picking up *another* Roamio Basic.


Rhapsody works on my roamio plus. I have had that error in the past on my premiere, but only once in a great while. It seemed like only certain searches would cause it, but then if I searched in a different way (by album instead of artist for instance) I could get around it. But 99% of the time I didn't have a problem. Have yet to see the error on the roamio but haven't used it enough to say for sure. I'll try those searches later and let you know. It'll be too bad if this forces you to switch to spotify - it bugs me that they get all the press for doing the exact same thing rhapsody does, and not any better, but because they got the word out on facebook, that's all anyone knows about. I love rhapsody!


----------



## markp99

Rhapsody works for me too, but just looks SOOOO crappy in SD/HME. 

The app is in serious need of a facelift.

Spotify, on the other hand, looks simply amazing!


----------



## JimPa

atmuscarella said:


> See my opinion here:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=508432​


Nice write up.

Thanks for posting it.


----------



## cmaquilino16

Can you transfer your lifetime sub from my Tivo HD to the new Roamio or do you have to get a new sub? Also can I take out the cable card from my TiVo had use it in the new TiVo .


----------



## tivogurl

cmaquilino16 said:


> Can you transfer your lifetime sub from my Tivo HD to the new Roamio or do you have to get a new sub?


No, you need a new sub.


cmaquilino16 said:


> Also can I take out the cable card from my TiVo had use it in the new TiVo .


Yes.


----------



## crxssi

JimPa said:


> I should have a bit more specific.
> 
> For OTA, are you guys seeing any difference between the S3 and the Roamio basic?
> 
> Although it's all digital, you have the sensitivity and selectivity of the incoming signal


That is not picture or sound quality, that is signal quality or reception quality. If you have a good signal, it will look and sound the same. If you are using digital, it will always look/sound the same, that is the whole point of digital (with the exception of up/downscaling). HDMI, DVI, and optical TOSLINK are all digital.



> as well as how the signal is massaged into RGB or component.


Very few people use analog connections, but that is a valid concern if you use those, still. Thank goodness the TiVo still has analog. In any case, I doubt there would be much difference there, either.


----------



## crxssi

cmaquilino16 said:


> Can you transfer your lifetime sub from my Tivo HD to the new Roamio


Nope. Never.


----------



## Beryl

DCIFRTHS said:


> Interesting. I wonder if TiVo know about this?


I'll let them know as soon as I have time.


----------



## HarperVision

crxssi said:


> That is not picture or sound quality, that is signal quality or reception quality. If you have a good signal, it will look and sound the same. If you are using digital, it will always look/sound the same, that is the whole point of digital (with the exception of up/downscaling). HDMI, DVI, and optical TOSLINK are all digital.
> 
> Very few people use analog connections, but that is a valid concern if you use those, still. Thank goodness the TiVo still has analog. In any case, I doubt there would be much difference there, either.


That's not true at all. Digital picture quality can indeed be different between devices. It all depends on the quality of the processing hardware they use. Why do you think there are different levels of quality on DVD/Bluray players? If there wasn't a difference, everyone would buy the $59 store brand units instead of the regular and flagship brands like Sony and Oppo, etc.

Also, digital component outputs, aka HDMI, DVI, etc can send either RGBHV or variations of YCbCr digital component signals out their connectors. It is NOT limited to analog only.


----------



## PHeadland

HarperVision said:


> Digital picture quality can indeed be different between devices. It all depends on the quality of the processing hardware they use.


That is only true if the device is doing some processing beyond simply decoding (for example, if it is deinterlacing or scaling). Any correctly implemented* Blu Ray player whose output is set to 1080p/24 will produce an identical picture when playing a 1080p/24 Blu Ray disc. Likewise for 1080i/60 discs output as 1080i/60. The same goes for sound quality via HDMI.

I bought my OPPO BDP-83 for its ability to scale and transcode DVDs and 1080i/50 Blu Rays, for its build quality, and because I like the company and value its support policies.

When it comes to blatant differences - such as pixelation or macroblocking - between two TiVos both processing the same digital signal, it must be a bug, a hardware defect, or a signal quality issue. OTOH, stuttering due to dropped frames could be a performance issue (I think my Roamio is better in that respect than my old HD).

* - I seriously doubt you can find a Blu Ray player that does not correctly implement core functionality these days.


----------



## HarperVision

Not true in my real world experience.....just sayin'.


----------



## crxssi

HarperVision said:


> That's not true at all. Digital picture quality can indeed be different between devices. It all depends on the quality of the processing hardware they use. Why do you think there are different levels of quality on DVD/Bluray players? If there wasn't a difference, everyone would buy the $59 store brand units instead of the regular and flagship brands like Sony and Oppo, etc.


The digital picture is the digital picture. Unless scaling/smoothing/etc is involved it shouldn't matter what device is being used to spit the digital signal to the TV. The codecs for HDTV are well known and pretty much the same everywhere.

And there is essentially no difference in picture quality on DVD/Bluray players, except for upscaling on DVD (Bluray has no need for upscaling or smoothing). The difference you are paying for is quality of the hardware (longevity, reliability), and features.



> Also, digital component outputs, aka HDMI, DVI, etc can send either RGBHV or variations of YCbCr digital component signals out their connectors. It is NOT limited to analog only.


The HDMI on the TiVO is digital only. And that is what we are talking about.


----------



## swerver

celtic pride said:


> Can someone let me know how rhapsody works on roamio? on both of my tivo premiere thx 2 tuner XLs i keep getting a v301 error can someone search blackfield or pendragon on rhaposdy and see if you get the music or if if you get the v301 error code like the premiere.


Unfortunately, yeah those searches give me the error. But for instance I searched for blackfield in album search since they have albums by the same name, and a couple came up there, and I could play them. Same with pendragon. I searched a bunch of other artist names and didn't get the error.

It's also worth noting how fast it will jump back to the app by pressing left - if you get dumped by the error you can be right back in less than 2 seconds.

Agreed tho, that's pretty lame esp. given how long it's been that way.


----------



## JimPa

HarperVision said:


> That's not true at all. Digital picture quality can indeed be different between devices. It all depends on the quality of the processing hardware they use. Why do you think there are different levels of quality on DVD/Bluray players? If there wasn't a difference, everyone would buy the $59 store brand units instead of the regular and flagship brands like Sony and Oppo, etc.
> 
> Also, digital component outputs, aka HDMI, DVI, etc can send either RGBHV or variations of YCbCr digital component signals out their connectors. It is NOT limited to analog only.


Very well put.


----------



## bodosom

JimPa said:


> Very well put.


I suppose -- for nonsense. I'd like to think it was just a typo but I don't think so.

By the way, Oppo (I have two) picks from the same pool of decoders/HDMI parts everyone else does.


----------



## Rose4uKY

We returned our premiere for the Roamio and we have two minis. Our minis aren't working gives us some network error message. I'm out of town but haven't used the mini yet cause my Series 3 is also hooked up to the TV in my other bedroom and I've been still catching up on shows on it. But the minis worked when we had the premiere.


----------



## celtic pride

I appreciate you checking rhaposdy for me swerver ,I need to make a decision soon!


----------



## JimPa

Order the Roameo this past Friday and would thank those who responded to my earlier questions.

Is any way to programmatically transfer Season Passes from my S3 to the Roameo? I won't be using the S3 after I do so. I'm not referring to any recordings, just the Season Passes.


----------



## aaronwt

JimPa said:


> Order the Roameo this past Friday and would thank those who responded to my earlier questions.
> 
> Is any way to programmatically transfer Season Passes from my S3 to the Roameo? I won't be using the S3 after I do so. I'm not referring to any recordings, just the Season Passes.


You can transfer season passes online. It was very quick when I did it online. A short time later my Romaio Pro was already showing most of the shows scheduled to record.


----------



## uw69

JimPa said:


> Order the Roameo this past Friday and would thank those who responded to my earlier questions.
> 
> Is any way to programmatically transfer Season Passes from my S3 to the Roameo? I won't be using the S3 after I do so. I'm not referring to any recordings, just the Season Passes.


I just did this very thing using KMTTG. It was fast and painless. Another side benefit to KMTTG was the ability to backup your season passes and it keeps the season pass priorities the same (although with 6 tuners this really isn't an issue for me anymore!).

I don't know who wrote the KMTTG program, but he or she deserve a lot of credit and my thanks for providing such a useful program to the TiVo community.


----------



## crxssi

uw69 said:


> I just did this very thing using KMTTG. It was fast and painless. Another side benefit to KMTTG was the ability to backup your season passes and it keeps the season pass priorities the same (although with 6 tuners this really isn't an issue for me anymore!).
> 
> I don't know who wrote the KMTTG program, but he or she deserve a lot of credit and my thanks for providing such a useful program to the TiVo community.


I used KMTTG also and it is a great program. That and PyTiVo and DVR Commander make the TiVo oh so much more useful.


----------



## Goober96

I don't have an S3 online anymore but, if I recall correctly, KMTTG won't copy SPs from an S3.


----------



## moyekj

Goober96 said:


> I don't have an S3 online anymore but, if I recall correctly, KMTTG won't copy SPs from an S3.


 Yes it can, if you supply your tivo.com login and password in kmttg config.


----------



## jmpage2

JimPa said:


> Order the Roameo this past Friday and would thank those who responded to my earlier questions.
> 
> Is any way to programmatically transfer Season Passes from my S3 to the Roameo? I won't be using the S3 after I do so. I'm not referring to any recordings, just the Season Passes.


I just logged into tivo.com and transferred the season passes there, it took about 30 seconds to 'select all' and transfer them to the new Roamio.


----------



## wmcbrine

uw69 said:


> I don't know who wrote the KMTTG program


Kevin J. Moye, AKA moyekj.

KMTTG = Kevin Moye's TiVo-To-Go


----------



## uw69

wmcbrine said:


> Kevin J. Moye, AKA moyekj.
> 
> KMTTG = Kevin Moye's TiVo-To-Go


Thanks for letting me know, great program. Not sure how I got along without it.


----------



## Goober96

moyekj said:


> Yes it can, if you supply your tivo.com login and password in kmttg config.


Thanks. I didn't have that info in there when I used it. Didn't realize you wrote it either. It's a great tool. Thanks for that.


----------



## aaronwt

So is there a newer version of kmttg? The one I have I installed in May 2010. It works with my Roamio but I wonder if there have been some new features added.


----------



## moyekj

aaronwt said:


> So is there a newer version of kmttg? The one I have I installed in May 2010. It works with my Roamio but I wonder if there have been some new features added.


 There's a ton of new features compared to the ancient version you have installed. Click on link in my sig to get to latest version. Once you have latest version installed you can update to newest version from Help menu.


----------



## HarperVision

crxssi said:


> The digital picture is the digital picture. Unless scaling/smoothing/etc is involved it shouldn't matter what device is being used to spit the digital signal to the TV. The codecs for HDTV are well known and pretty much the same everywhere.
> 
> And there is essentially no difference in picture quality on DVD/Bluray players, except for upscaling on DVD (Bluray has no need for upscaling or smoothing). The difference you are paying for is quality of the hardware (longevity, reliability), and features.


Not true in the real world that I have tested, seen, sold, installed and calibrated on numerous occasions and also PROVEN here in two different benchmarks:

http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/secr...u-ray-player-hdmi-benchmark-introduction.html

http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/secr...ray-player-hdmi-benchmark/hdmi-follow-up.html

Plus we are talking TiVo here, and my reply was responding to the poster asking about image quality differences, so in this case you have to factor in QAM demodulation quality which can have noise, timing errors, etc based on the quality of the hardware used in each one.



crxssi said:


> The HDMI on the TiVO is digital only. And that is what we are talking about.


Uhhhh, I AM talking about that genius.. I'm talking about the fact that hdmi carries rgbhv and YCbCr *DIGITAL* signals and how those formats aren't relegated to analog only, as insinuated by a poster earlier.

Do people even read and contextualize before they spout their so called "knowledge" all over the digital universe?


----------



## HarperVision

bodosom said:


> I suppose -- for nonsense. I'd like to think it was just a typo but I don't think so.
> 
> By the way, Oppo (I have two) picks from the same pool of decoders/HDMI parts everyone else does.


I hope you're not talking and referring to my posts? See above for more *"NONSENSE"* if you'd like.


----------



## crxssi

HarperVision said:


> Not true in the real world that I have tested, seen, sold, installed and calibrated on numerous occasions[...]


[good info deleted] was not aware of the multiple digital output formats.



> Uhhhh, I AM talking about that genius.. [...] Do people even read and contextualize before they spout their so called "knowledge" all over the digital universe?


You don't have to be an arrogant a*****e about it with personal attacks.


----------



## HarperVision

Sorry but I already explained in previous posts and people just come on these forums and say whatever they "think" is going on and spreading false rumors that lead to "Best Buy Sales Agent" syndrome, where the only one that loses is the consumer. I'd like to think I earned my knowledge with over 25 years in the industry. I didn't deserve the condescending tone when I was trying to clear up misconceptions in previous posts. 

I apologize for calling you a genius.


----------



## HarperVision

JimPa said:


> I should have a bit more specific.
> 
> For OTA, are you guys seeing any difference between the S3 and the Roamio basic?
> 
> Although it's all digital, you have the sensitivity and selectivity of the incoming signal as well as how the signal is massaged into RGB or component.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that I'm going to at least try the Roamio. The 4 OTA tuners is something I've wanted for a long time.
> 
> Sure wish they'd offer it on the step up models.


^^^^^THIS^^^^^^


----------



## HarperVision

> Originally Posted by JimPa
> I should have a bit more specific.
> 
> For OTA, are you guys seeing any difference between the S3 and the Roamio basic?
> 
> Although it's all digital, you have the sensitivity and selectivity of the incoming signal





crxssi said:


> That is not picture or sound quality, that is signal quality or reception quality. If you have a good signal, it will look and sound the same. If you are using digital, it will always look/sound the same, that is the whole point of digital (with the exception of up/downscaling). HDMI, DVI, and optical TOSLINK are all digital.





> Originally Posted by JimPa
> ...as well as how the signal is massaged into RGB or component..





crxssi said:


> Very few people use analog connections, but that is a valid concern if you use those, still. Thank goodness the TiVo still has analog. In any case, I doubt there would be much difference there, either.


And ^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^


----------



## jmpage2

Great article Harper. I have bitten my lip a bit about this because i did not want to take the thread off the rails or start a pissing match. The bottom line is that the idea that "because it is digital" everything is identical does not hold water. My perception has been that color decoding (over HDMI) is slightly different between XL4 and Roamio but without test data it is just a meaningless observation.


----------



## russg

Wow, its been a long time since I posted here. I moved from 2 series one and 1 series two Directivos to a Roamio Plus and Tivo Mini on FiOS. I don't know that I am in a good position to rate the Roamio because I've missed a lot. 

I really like this and I'm still exploring. I have all of my systems on gig-e copper and the mini just rocks. The Roamio has more features than I can get used to so far and I'm really digging Kmttg. I bought em with lifetime subs but I can already see I may be having to drop a 3GB drive in the plus pretty soon. Not having HD before wasn't a big deal to me but since I have it now I'm using it and boy it eats some storage.

Well, that's it for an old timer back after a long happy time with some very old Tivos.


----------



## aaronwt

I finally turned in my second to last cable card. Now I'm finally down to only one cable card(And just at the right time too since FiOS is increasing cable card prices to $5 a month). At one point I had eight cable cards with FiOS along with two on Comcast. So I've been looking forward to this day for a while.

The only bad thing is that now I am completely reliant on my Roamio Pro for recordings. Although I do have a two tuner Premiere for OTA only but I don't have any SPs setup on it.

So far my Roamio Pro has worked great. So hopefully it continues to run for many years like all my previous TiVos have.



moyekj said:


> There's a ton of new features compared to the ancient version you have installed. Click on link in my sig to get to latest version. Once you have latest version installed you can update to newest version from Help menu.


Do I need to uninstall the old version first, or can this newer version install over top of the old one?


----------



## moyekj

aaronwt said:


> Do I need to uninstall the old version first, or can this newer version install over top of the old one?


 You can just unzip over the previous one and override older files.


----------



## HarperVision

jmpage2 said:


> Great article Harper. I have bitten my lip a bit about this because i did not want to take the thread off the rails or start a pissing match. The bottom line is that the idea that "because it is digital" everything is identical does not hold water. My perception has been that color decoding (over HDMI) is slightly different between XL4 and Roamio but without test data it is just a meaningless observation.


Thanks jmpage. Sometimes I think people think that electronic devices are just a big box with one board in it with one big IC Chip on it and if that happens to be the same chip as something else, then they must work exactly the same! Do they not realize that there are literally TONS of extraneous supporting ICs and components that work in conjunction with the main processing chips, and they ALL can effect outcome, not to mention the quality of the manufacturing, the connections, traces, wires etc and the software and firmware to run said chips!


----------



## evanborkow

wmcbrine said:


> Kevin J. Moye, AKA moyekj.
> 
> KMTTG = Kevin Moye's TiVo-To-Go


:up: :up: :up: for moyekj and wmcbrine!


----------



## crxssi

evanborkow said:


> :up: :up: :up: for moyekj and wmcbrine!


Absolutely... and most especially for supporting Linux compatible software


----------



## aaronwt

Well this sucks. I went to look at TV from one of my Minis and it didn't have a connection to the Roamio. I had made a change last night to switch the DHCP lease time from 3600 seconds to 36000 seconds so at first I thought maybe I was having some network issue. But then I checked the Roamio Pro and it was on the start screen.

So I unplug it and plug it back in and the same screen pops up and the drive is making some funky noises. So I've tried a couple of times with the same result.

So my Roamio Pro is *dead*. And I guess all the recordings I had on it(it was 67% full last night) are gone. I wonder if there was an issue with the hard drive when it reached a certain sector? Anyway I'm going to have to exchange it at BestBuy this morning. I'm transferring my SPs to my Elite right now.

It's still within the 60 day return period at BestBuy(or is it 45 now?) and within the 30 day period for Lifetime. So I'll have them give me a credit and buy a new one and start over from scratch.

EDIT: At least the SP transfers show up in less than a minute so I'm glad transferring SPs are so easy now.


----------



## uw69

That is very unfortunate. Glad your still within the return window.


----------



## markp99

aaronwt said:


> So far my Roamio Pro has worked great. So hopefully it continues to run for many years like all my previous TiVos have.


Missed it by >< that much!  Sorry to hear you;re having issues. Any HD upgrades in there?


----------



## DaveDFW

aaronwt said:


> So my Roamio Pro is *dead*. And I guess all the recordings I had on it(it was 67% full last night) are gone. I wonder if there was an issue with the hard drive when it reached a certain sector?


As long as the drive isn't totally dead, you could try to dd_rescue the failed drive to a new drive to preserve as much as possible. Though with 3tb, that's a long recovery process.


----------



## aaronwt

So I'm here at Bestbuy and it boots up. I tried it several times at home and even tried it at a different location and it stayed stuck on the startup screen.

Trying to get triple points on the new purchase since they made it difficult to get a plus.


----------



## aaronwt

markp99 said:


> Missed it by >< that much!  Sorry to hear you;re having issues. Any HD upgrades in there?


 I really must have jinxed myself when I said my Pro was working great.

I was thinking about getting a plus but for me to keep the 3 yeras no interest I would have had to get a gift card that could only be used at magnolia. Then I thought about getting a Plus and a basic but Magnolia doesn't sell the basic. The regular BestBuy sells them.

So I just ended up getting another Pro and hopefully I'll be able to get my triple reward points from the Birthday coupon I had.


----------



## jmbissell

I'm coming from a TiVo HD and have had my Roamio for about two weeks. The menus all seem fine to me except for the learning curve of where things are that have moved or been renamed. A few questions/comments:

1) The 30-sec skip function on the HD does a true skip. On the Roamio it basically does a 30-sec fast forward, showing the 30-secs of skipped program at high speed. Personally, I prefer just skipping the commercial, not seeing it at all. Is there a way to get this behavior back?

2) The Record by Time, Record by Channel, and Manual Recording all now have a bright yellow background on the selections. In two cases the text is in white, making it very hard to see the selection. The other (I believe Manual Recording) has black on yellow which is at least visible.

3) The ability to list all of the webcasts seems to be gone. I can search for a known webcast (e.g. Tekzilla) but the only place I see a list of all the available webcasts is on the TiVo site. Am I missing something somewhere?

Several folks with TiVo HDs have commented on how much faster the Roamio interface is. While I'm sure it's much better than the Series 4/Premieres, which I have never seen, I don't find the Roamio to be nearly as responsive as the HD.

I bought the Roamio for the four tuners (didn't need 6) but I really don't see much else to get excited about over the HD. And the HD came with a manual, which was also useful.

BTW, I had no trouble using the website to copy my SPs over to the Roamio. And I was able to easily transfer the shows that were already recorded on the HD to the Roamio directly. If only I hadn't had to spend three hours over 2 days w/ Charter to get the cable card working.


----------



## markp99

1 - You can recover 30-sec skip by hitting - "Select-Play-Select-3-0-Select" on your remote while playing back a recording. It's a toggle, but is now retained after a reboot.

2 - This issue has been reported. Marget said will be addressed in next update

3 - You can search for your favorite webcasts right in the Find TV > Search utility. Results from all sources are merged together. Tekzilla is in there! You can manage your download season passes from Manage Recordings > Download Manager

4 - You should see a very NOTICEABLE performance boost with your new Roamio. I did, even from my Premier XL4!


Good luck!


----------



## b_scott

markp99 said:


> 1 - You can recover 30-sce skip by hitting - "Select-Play-Select-3-0-Select on your remote
> 
> 2 - This issue has been reported. Marget said will be addressed in next update
> 
> 3 - You can search for your favorite webcasts right in the Find TV > Search. results from all sources are merged together. Tekzilla is in there!
> 
> 4 - You see a very NOTICEABLE performance boost with your new Roamio.


3 - I think he knows that, but wants a full list of all webcasts in a menu.


----------



## jmbissell

markp99 said:


> 1 - You can recover 30-sec skip by hitting - "Select-Play-Select-3-0-Select on your remote while playing back a recording
> 
> 2 - This issue has been reported. Marget said will be addressed in next update
> 
> 3 - You can search for your favorite webcasts right in the Find TV > Search. results from all sources are merged together. Tekzilla is in there!
> 
> 4 - You see a very NOTICEABLE performance boost with your new Roamio.


1) Thanks, I was going to try it but didn't want to screw anything up.

2) Good to know. How does this stuff make it past any kind of UI testing?

3) I really wanted to be able to browse rather than have to search. I've found lots of new stuff that way on the HD./ Looks like the website is the only way to browse now.
I did find Tekzilla via Search but it is showing the latest program as 2/14/13! It did not show any new episodes past that though my HD is still faithfully recording new Tekzillas twice a week. Ditto for the website, if you don't get a 404 error. HD Nation has completely disappeared from the website. Again, the SP for it on the TiVo HD is working fine.
I have reported this to both Revision3 and TiVo.


----------



## markp99

3 - Try "FindTV > WebVideo Hotlist" (at the end of the list), via Launchpad. There is a pretty exhaustive list of webcasts there!

But, you cannot setup a download season pass from there...


----------



## mike1273

Just to let newcomers know that success can happen. My Plus arrived yesterday. Usual issue pairing with the Motorola card from my Ceton unit with Suddenlink.

Plus started easily. Put in 30 second FF. OK.

Recorded six stations at once, played them back.

The Plus has no pixelation, just performs!

Fast scan through the guide.

But much, much slower channel scans than my HDHHomeRunPlus units via Media Center.

Great streaming to iPad.

Mikeg26


----------



## jmbissell

markp99 said:


> 3 - Try "FindTV > WebVideo Hotlist" (at the end of the list), via Launchpad. There is a pretty exhaustive list of webcasts there!
> 
> But, you cannot setup a download season pass from there...


Not sure why the ability to browse & then schedule was removed. Maybe that happened in the Premiere line and isn't new to Roamio.

I tried the old Skip setup and it still shows what it is skipping over rather than just moving ahead 30 seconds.


----------



## aaronwt

I'm still in the guided setup process with my replacement Roamio Pro. But at least the RF remote has the same excellent range as my first one did.

I still wonder why the other Pro crapped out right after it had filled up 2TB of the 3TB of available storage. Although I do wish I would have been able to get the Plus or the Plus and the basic version. But I wanted to keep the three years no interest financing. If I would have been able to use the Magnolia gift card in the entire BestBuy store I wouldn't have had a problem.


----------



## jmpage2

It probably failed due to normal hard drive infant mortality.


----------



## HarperVision

mike1273 said:


> But much, much slower channel scans than my HDHHomeRunPlus units via Media Center.


 Really? I notice the exact opposite with slower channel changes using my HDHomerun Prime with WMC than with the Roamio pro.


----------



## Devx

jmbissell said:


> ...Several folks with TiVo HDs have commented on how much faster the Roamio interface is. While I'm sure it's much better than the Series 4/Premieres, which I have never seen, I don't find the Roamio to be nearly as responsive as the HD.
> 
> I bought the Roamio for the four tuners (didn't need 6) but I really don't see much else to get excited about over the HD. And the HD came with a manual, which was also useful...


Are you using the remote that came with the Roamio? RF brings a noticeable speed improvement on its own although the box is still fast without it. A universal remote, like the Harmony, especially if the delay hasn't been reduced can make commands appear slower.

Another poster, BurnBaby, made a thread with some handy links to the guides and manuals for the Roamio.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=509211


----------



## consumedsoul

Devx said:


> Are you using the remote that came with the Roamio? RF brings a noticeable speed improvement on its own although the box is still fast without it. A universal remote, like the Harmony, especially if the delay hasn't been reduced can make commands appear slower.
> 
> Another poster, BurnBaby, made a thread with some handy links to the guides and manuals for the Roamio.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=509211


Out of curiosity how do you reduce the lag (didn't know they even added a delay) to the Harmony remote setup?


----------



## aaronwt

Crap. Now the TiVo site is down due to maintenance. Just when I wanted to transfer over the rest of my SPs.


----------



## Devx

consumedsoul said:


> Out of curiosity how do you reduce the lag (didn't know they even added a delay) to the Harmony remote setup?


It's been a while. The post doesn't refer to it but there should be a repeating key delay in there somewhere too. That would be in addition to the inter-key delay.



> To adjust the delays (speed settings) following these steps:
> 1.Launch the Logitech Harmony Remote Software and login to your account
> 2.Click on the Devices tab
> 3.Click on the Settings button next to the device that you wish to adjust the delay
> 4.Select Adjust the delays (speed settings) and then click on the Next button


http://blog.logitech.com/2010/08/24...tting-so-you-dont-always-use-the-help-button/


----------



## Devx

aaronwt said:


> Crap. Now the TiVo site is down due to maintenance. Just when I wanted to transfer over the rest of my SPs.


No good luck for you today. I think KMTTG can do it without access to TiVo.com. I could be mistaken though but worth a try.


----------



## JimPa

Just got my Roamio basic a couple of hours ago.

Does it support podcast off of the internet? I don't see it where it use to be on my S3


----------



## aaronwt

Devx said:


> No good luck for you today. I think KMTTG can do it without access to TiVo.com. I could be mistaken though but worth a try.


And that's another thing I'm having an issue with. I was going to try KMTTG but I'm having issues on my TiVo Dekstop machine. And I'm wondering if somehow that caused a problem with the Roamio Pro. I had turned on my TiVo Desktop machine last night and forgot to turn it off. Now I see there was some update and my Raid 5 drive is not showing up now which stores TiVo recordings. I wonder if it was downloading some shows to the TiVo Desktop app that I had set up for auto download and that froze the Romaio Pro somehow?


----------



## atmuscarella

JimPa said:


> Just got my Roamio basic a couple of hours ago.
> 
> Does it support podcast off of the internet? I don't see it where it use to be on my S3


Yes it does. I have season passes to about 25 pod-casts. You are however correct that finding them is not easy like it used to be. You can use search to find them or you can do it on line which is more like you could on older TiVos directly. When TiVo's web site is working ok it is pretty easy to see what is available and sign up for pod-casts, but it can be fairly painful if the web site is moving slow, and at times it just does not work at all. Took me several days to get all my pod-casts moved to my Roamio.

Good Luck,


----------



## headless chicken

So glad I didn't give in and buy one of these things


----------



## uw69

headless chicken said:


> So glad I didn't give in and buy one of these things


Being an "early adopter" is not for everyone. Like many others, I have some issues (one mainly) but I certainly am impressed and enjoy the vast majority of the experience I am getting from the Roamio.

I think another very positive point is how active TiVo (Tivo Margret) has been in working through issues. Going through the growing pains of a complex new product, can be a little frustrating.


----------



## markp99

headless chicken said:


> So glad I didn't give in and buy one of these things


Funny. I have the exact opposite opinion.

I am totally happy I gave in an bought one of these things!


----------



## jmpage2

headless chicken said:


> So glad I didn't give in and buy one of these things


Sounds like sour grapes to me. Roamio is an improvement in pretty much every way from the Premiere let alone the S3/HD. Sure, there are some people having problems with cable-cards and tuning adapters, I would imagine that TiVo will be working hard with the cable providers to get those issues solved.

You should also look at the results of the poll so far. With about 150 voters so far over 90% of owners are either thrilled with the Roamio or very happy with it.


----------



## atmuscarella

headless chicken said:


> So glad I didn't give in and buy one of these things


Why? Most people love their new Roamio DVRs. As with anything their will be some defective units, some people will need time to adjust to get used to how these units work, and yes some people will never be happy, but these DVRs are, without a question, TiVo's best DVRs ever and likely the most advanced OTA/Cable DVR you can buy/rent.


----------



## headless chicken

jmpage2 said:


> Sounds like sour grapes to me. Roamio is an improvement in pretty much every way from the Premiere let alone the S3/HD.


Nope, its relief. I love my S3 OLED. At some point I'll pick up a Roamio but I can wait until the kinks are all sorted out and the price drops.


----------



## uw69

headless chicken said:


> Nope, its relief. I love my S3 OLED. At some point I'll pick up a Roamio but I can wait until the kinks are all sorted out and the price drops.


Nothing wrong with that, I loved my S3 OLED enough I didn't even bother with series 4 hardware. When you do take the jump your going to be amazed at the improvements and how nice it is to have 4 or 6 tuners.


----------



## markp99

headless chicken said:


> Nope, its relief. I love my S3 OLED. At some point I'll pick up a Roamio but I can wait until the kinks are all sorted out and the price drops.


Yep, loved my S3 OLED too, but I couldn't actually READ the display from my couch! D'oh. 

I really don't miss it on my Premier XL4 and now the Roamio.


----------



## lessd

headless chicken said:


> So glad I didn't give in and buy one of these things


The Roamio has had the fewest problems of any TiVo new product release in the last 5 to 6 years, the interface is not half backed, we are not waiting for major upgrades to make promised things work (except for some cable card problems going to six tuners), and hard drive upgrades (or hard drive repair) could not be any easier, IMHO this has been the most trouble free TiVo new product release in a long time.


----------



## aaronwt

lessd said:


> The Roamio has had the fewest problems of any TiVo new product release in the last 5 to 6 years, the interface is not half backed, we are not waiting for major upgrades to make promised things work (except for some cable card problems going to six tuners), and hard drive upgrades (or hard drive repair) could not be any easier, IMHO this has been the most trouble free TiVo new product release in a long time.


And it figures. I never had a major issue with any of my other TiVos over the last 12 years. This is the first one that had an issue. But I was probably over due to have an issue. But the Romaio is certainly worth the upgrade. And aside from cable card pairing issues with FiOS yesterday, setup and Season Pass transfer is very quick. Everything was up and running perfectly last night with the replacement Roamio Pro and my two Minis connected to it.

Although I still think my TiVo Desktop machine may have somehow caused an issue with the other Roamio Pro. Or just the opposite, the Romaio Pro having an issue caused the problem with my TiVo desktop machine. Either way though I've wiped every disc in my Raid 5 on that machine and trashed several Terabytes of recordings I had on it. I'll probably just throw a 3TB drive in there for now instead of using the Raid 5 setup.


----------



## lessd

aaronwt said:


> And it figures. I never had a major issue with any of my other TiVos over the last 12 years. This is the first one that had an issue. But I was probably over due to have an issue. But the Romaio is certainly worth the upgrade. And aside from cable card pairing issues with FiOS yesterday, setup and Season Pass transfer is very quick. Everything was up and running perfectly last night with the replacement Roamio Pro and my two Minis connected to it.
> 
> Although I still think my TiVo Desktop machine may have somehow caused an issue with the other Roamio Pro. Or just the opposite, the Romaio Pro having an issue caused the problem with my TiVo desktop machine. Either way though I've wiped every disc in my Raid 5 now and trashed several Terabytes of recordings I had on it. I'll probably just throw a since 3TB drive in there for now instead of using the Raid 5 setup.


There are two types of issues, unfinished design and a given TiVo that has a problem unique to that TiVo (a bad something or other), that what the warranty is for, however the latter is still a PITA.


----------



## atmuscarella

headless chicken said:


> Nope, its relief. I love my S3 OLED. At some point I'll pick up a Roamio but I can wait until the kinks are all sorted out and the price drops.


Nothing wrong with that. I waited on the Premiere and still got burned a little (ok not much as I got a really good deal on a new Premiere with lifetime). But because of the issues I have with the Premiere and OTA reception I ended up having to keeping all my units.

Now with the Roamio working so well  I need to figure out how much of the 5+TBs of shows I have on 3 older TiVos I really want  and then buy enough drives  to move the shows to my computers so I can sell the older units.


----------



## headless chicken

uw69 said:


> Nothing wrong with that, I loved my S3 OLED enough I didn't even bother with series 4 hardware. When you do take the jump your going to be amazed at the improvements and how nice it is to have 4 or 6 tuners.


See, I caved and bought a Premiere Elite last year when it was on sale to make way for the rebranded XL4. Oddly enough, the unit I got happened to be an XL4 but I absolutely hated the thing and returned it within a week. The new interface and severe lag times were awful.

The Roamio has a stupid name and won't win any prizes for its aesthetics, but it seems to be an improvement over the Premiere line. I'll buy mine once all the major issues are all worked out and the price drops by at least 33%.


----------



## jmbissell

Devx said:


> Are you using the remote that came with the Roamio? RF brings a noticeable speed improvement on its own although the box is still fast without it. A universal remote, like the Harmony, especially if the delay hasn't been reduced can make commands appear slower.
> 
> Another poster, BurnBaby, made a thread with some handy links to the guides and manuals for the Roamio.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=509211


I have been using my URC MX-500 universal remote but have started to use the TiVo remote since I have two TiVos for now and need to have them as 1 and 2. RF may be a bit faster than IR but I don't really notice it. I still don't see a major speed difference from the TiVo HD but I never had any issues w/ the speed of that box. No annoying lag in the 5 years I've been using it.


----------



## jmbissell

atmuscarella said:


> Yes it does. I have season passes to about 25 pod-casts. You are however correct that finding them is not easy like it used to be. You can use search to find them or you can do it on line which is more like you could on older TiVos directly. When TiVo's web site is working ok it is pretty easy to see what is available and sign up for pod-casts, but it can be fairly painful if the web site is moving slow, and at times it just does not work at all. Took me several days to get all my pod-casts moved to my Roamio.
> 
> Good Luck,


I was easily able to find/schedule all of my TiVo HD pod/webcasts on the Roamio by using the Search function. However, Tekzilla and HD Nation are not showing new programs (Feb is the last one for Tekzilla) even though the HD continues to download the latest episodes. The online TiVo Web Videos list does not even show HD Nation now and trying to access Tekzilla just tells me there are no videos available after spinning for 5 minutes. Not sure what is going on.
I do miss the ability to browse available webcasts directly on the Roamio.


----------



## atmuscarella

jmbissell said:


> I was easily able to find/schedule all of my TiVo HD pod/webcasts on the Roamio by using the Search function. However, Tekzilla and HD Nation are not showing new programs (Feb is the last one for Tekzilla) even though the HD continues to download the latest episodes. The online TiVo Web Videos list does not even show HD Nation now and trying to access Tekzilla just tells me there are no videos available after spinning for 5 minutes. Not sure what is going on.
> I do miss the ability to browse available webcasts directly on the Roamio.


Yes the search works fine if you know what you want to sub to. I had/have the same issue with Tekzilla if I check on my Roamio, if you check on the web the current shows are there. For some reason HDNation is listed under the HD Shows but not the tech shows on the web site. I really love this feature of my TiVo, but it feels like TiVo is blowing it off and for me the web site is painful to use.


----------



## crxssi

markp99 said:


> Funny. I have the exact opposite opinion.
> 
> I am totally happy I gave in an bought one of these things!


Me too. So far, this is the best out-of-the-box TiVo experience ever. And I have experienced pretty much every model. Is it perfect? No. I still have quite a few gripes, but I have will *every* model.

I probably should have gotten the Plus instead of the Pro, but whatever. They should have finished the Slide 2 remote and bundled that with the Pro.


----------



## crxssi

headless chicken said:


> Nope, its relief. I love my S3 OLED. At some point I'll pick up a Roamio but I can wait until the kinks are all sorted out and the price drops.


You might be waiting a looooooooooong time if past performance is any indication of future returns.

As for price- don't hold your breath. The majority of the cost is the lifetime service, and that is very VERY unlikely to change. Perhaps the plus/pro might drop a little, but hardly enough to matter in the big picture.

The speed and font readability of the Roamio, ALONE, makes it worth the upgrade to me.


----------



## headless chicken

crxssi said:


> You might be waiting a looooooooooong time if past performance is any indication of future returns.
> 
> As for price- don't hold your breath. The majority of the cost is the lifetime service, and that is very VERY unlikely to change. Perhaps the plus/pro might drop a little, but hardly enough to matter in the big picture.


I can always buy a used unit with lifetime off CL or ebay in the future. I got my S3 OLED upgraded with 1TB drive and Lifetime service for around $450 and it was in perfect condition.


----------



## Devx

aaronwt said:


> And it figures. I never had a major issue with any of my other TiVos over the last 12 years. This is the first one that had an issue. But I was probably over due to have an issue. But the Romaio is certainly worth the upgrade. And aside from cable card pairing issues with FiOS yesterday, setup and Season Pass transfer is very quick. Everything was up and running perfectly last night with the replacement Roamio Pro and my two Minis connected to it.
> 
> Although I still think my TiVo Desktop machine may have somehow caused an issue with the other Roamio Pro. Or just the opposite, the Romaio Pro having an issue caused the problem with my TiVo desktop machine. Either way though I've wiped every disc in my Raid 5 on that machine and trashed several Terabytes of recordings I had on it. I'll probably just throw a 3TB drive in there for now instead of using the Raid 5 setup.


Even if there were somehow an issue that caused the Pro to freeze up due to transfers, it still should not have caused the hard drive to have an issue. I would expect that the transfer would need to be restarted and there might be partial recordings, not that the entire drive would suddenly fail.


----------



## aaronwt

Devx said:


> Even if there were somehow an issue that caused the Pro to freeze up due to transfers, it still should not have caused the hard drive to have an issue. I would expect that the transfer would need to be restarted and there might be partial recordings, not that the entire drive would suddenly fail.


It did boot up at the Best Buy store. But it wouldn't the several times I tried it at home. The replacement one is working great though. So I can't really complain.


----------



## JimPa

I've always been a bit suspect of my Tivo S3 stacked on top of the Dish 722 receiver...due to the heat. As we know, heat is an enemy of electronics.

This time around, I'd like to do something to add more of an air gap between the Roamio and the Dish 722.

Googling component stacker didn't give me anything of any use.

Has anyone come up with a way to add a little space between components short of just sawing up some 1"X 1" X 1" blocks of wood and using them?

P.S. Roamio came in Wednesday afternoon. Plugged everything in and it worked fine. Only hiccup was transferring season passes and that was due to Tivo's website being temporarily down. When it came up again, transfer was pretty easy. Only complaint is that bright green light. I like having a light there and don't want to turn it off. Have some "light dims" left over and will apply one to lower the brightness.


----------



## aristoBrat

aaronwt said:


> It did boot up at the Best Buy store. But it wouldn't the several times I tried it at home. The replacement one is working great though. So I can't really complain.


When my original Pro failed, it also wouldn't boot. TiVo had me remove the cable card, and then it would boot up, but still didn't act right (i.e. it would glitch playing shows that I know recorded fine).

If you didn't have a cable card in it at Best Buy, wonder if that's why it booted.

Glad you got yours replaced so quickly. The Pros are still showing as unavailable at any of the stores within 100 miles where I live.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

JimPa said:


> ... Only complaint is that bright green light. I like having a light there and don't want to turn it off. Have some "light dims" left over and will apply one to lower the brightness.


Are these an actual product, or a home made solution?


----------



## JimPa

DCIFRTHS said:


> Are these an actual product, or a home made solution?


It's an actual product found here..... http://www.lightdims.com/

Be sure to order the right ones. The first ones I ordered totally blocked the light. Had to reorder the other kind that reduces most of it.


----------



## aaronwt

I had five light Dims on my First Roamio Pro. They were a pain to take off before I returned it. I have not put any more Light Dims on the replacement yet. The red recording lights and the yellow light that flashes bother me the most. The yellow is the worst though since every time there is a button press on the remote it flashes. I had to put two light dims over top of the yellow circle so it could barely be seen.


----------



## jmbissell

atmuscarella said:


> Yes the search works fine if you know what you want to sub to. I had/have the same issue with Tekzilla if I check on my Roamio, if you check on the web the current shows are there. For some reason HDNation is listed under the HD Shows but not the tech shows on the web site. I really love this feature of my TiVo, but it feels like TiVo is blowing it off and for me the web site is painful to use.


Thanks for the pointer to the "HD" section. The shows there are the new ones while the Tekzilla shows under the "Technology" section are stale and HD Nation is missing completely. I'll see if the shows actually get downloaded correctly. No idea why these don't show up correctly when searched from the TiVo itself. Instead, I just see the out-of-date shows.

The website is painfully slow and often asks me to login when I'm already logged in. Then I'm often given an "Oops" error when trying to view episodes or schedule a SP. The website has never been snappy but it's gotten annoyingly slow and unreliable.


----------



## aaronwt

aristoBrat said:


> When my original Pro failed, it also wouldn't boot. TiVo had me remove the cable card, and then it would boot up, but still didn't act right (i.e. it would glitch playing shows that I know recorded fine).
> 
> If you didn't have a cable card in it at Best Buy, wonder if that's why it booted.
> 
> Glad you got yours replaced so quickly. The Pros are still showing as unavailable at any of the stores within 100 miles where I live.


I had removed all cables and cable card at one point and it still wouldn't boot up. Before I took it too Best Buy I did move it around alot and had it at multiple angles trying to get the Light Dims off. At BestBuy they plugged it in at one TV but couldn't reach the HDMI input of the TV. SO they unplugged and moved it to another TV and when they connected it to the TV it came right up. At home it was stuck at the initial screen that pops up when it is first turned on. I don't know what the issue was as long as it doesn't happen with this one.

My only other concern though is the old Pro still would have had access to all my streaming content. Although TiVo did deactivate it and it's sitting at the bottom of my TiVo list saying that it can be activated again.

The other thing I ran across, I was talking to the Magnolia rep and he did say that TiVo requires any defective TiVos to be sent back to them. He said they are not allowed to repair it. So with the extended warranty they would need to replace it. JMPage had mentioned that before too, but I had also been told something different by a previous rep, so who knows.

They were debating whether they should resell it or send it back to TiVo. And at the time I didn't think about the access to the streaming services on the box. Hopefully they will wipe the disc first if they resell it. Or just TiVo deactivating it is enough. Otherwise there is also still 2TB of content on the drive too.


----------



## Ricco67

crxssi said:


> Me too. So far, this is the best out-of-the-box TiVo experience ever. And I have experienced pretty much every model. Is it perfect? No. I still have quite a few gripes, but I have will *every* model.
> 
> I probably should have gotten the Plus instead of the Pro, but whatever. They should have finished the Slide 2 remote and bundled that with the Pro.


I just purchased my Roamio Plus and I was surprised how much of an improvement it really was. A friend came over (not knowing we got a new TIVO) and wonders how our picture improved.

One thing that does annoy me is that my Desktop software doesn't work, but then again, that laptop is dying.


----------



## tonestert

Love my Roamio ! 
The only issue I've had is when I transferred my shows from my Premiere the season and episode info did not transfer which is a pain.


----------



## HarperVision

JimPa said:


> I've always been a bit suspect of my Tivo S3 stacked on top of the Dish 722 receiver...due to the heat. As we know, heat is an enemy of electronics.
> 
> This time around, I'd like to do something to add more of an air gap between the Roamio and the Dish 722.
> 
> Googling component stacker didn't give me anything of any use.
> 
> Has anyone come up with a way to add a little space between components short of just sawing up some 1"X 1" X 1" blocks of wood and using them?
> 
> P.S. Roamio came in Wednesday afternoon. Plugged everything in and it worked fine. Only hiccup was transferring season passes and that was due to Tivo's website being temporarily down. When it came up again, transfer was pretty easy. Only complaint is that bright green light. I like having a light there and don't want to turn it off. Have some "light dims" left over and will apply one to lower the brightness.


I've used those stands designed for a monitor that sits over top of your laptop when it's folded closed and used like a regular desktop PC.


----------



## CoxInPHX

JimPa said:


> Googling component stacker didn't give me anything of any use.
> 
> Has anyone come up with a way to add a little space between components short of just sawing up some 1"X 1" X 1" blocks of wood and using them?





HarperVision said:


> I've used those stands designed for a monitor that sits over top of your laptop when it's folded closed and used like a regular desktop PC.


I use 4 plastic NyQuil type medicine cups, they fit perfectly around the rubber feet of the Premiere & Roamio Plus/Pro. You can easily spray them black if you like.


----------



## crxssi

Ricco67 said:


> One thing that does annoy me is that my Desktop software doesn't work, but then again, that laptop is dying.


Time to upgrade to PyTiVo and KMTTG which both work fine and under all major OS's.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson

CoxInPHX said:


> I use 4 plastic NyQuil type medicine cups, they fit perfectly around the rubber feet of the Premiere & Roamio Plus/Pro. You can easily spray them black if you like.


I used poker chips then tape the stack with black tape.


----------



## JimPa

HarperVision said:


> I've used those stands designed for a monitor that sits over top of your laptop when it's folded closed and used like a regular desktop PC.


Is this what you're talking about?

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4953868&CatId=576


----------



## JimPa

The antenna signal strength numbers for my Roamio basic appear lower than what I recall getting with the S3. I haven't noticed any picture tiling/freezing but I haven't had it long enough to view all channels.

Is this normal? What are you guys seeing?


----------



## slowbiscuit

headless chicken said:


> See, I caved and bought a Premiere Elite last year when it was on sale to make way for the rebranded XL4. Oddly enough, the unit I got happened to be an XL4 but I absolutely hated the thing and returned it within a week. The new interface and severe lag times were awful.


Your loss, if you had bothered to use the SD interface instead of the half-baked HD on the XL4 it would have been faster than your ancient S3. And it is pretty much the same interface as yours.

I use the HD interface btw, and while slow at times it's not intolerable, and is way better than SD.


----------



## slowbiscuit

lessd said:


> The Roamio has had the fewest problems of any TiVo new product release in the last 5 to 6 years, the interface is not half backed


The interface will ALWAYS be half-baked as long as it's not fully HD. Same with lack of Android streaming.


----------



## atmuscarella

JimPa said:


> The antenna signal strength numbers for my Roamio basic appear lower than what I recall getting with the S3. I haven't noticed any picture tiling/freezing but I haven't had it long enough to view all channels.
> 
> Is this normal? What are you guys seeing?


There are no standards for signal strength so the numbers do not necessarily mean anything device to device. I have an original Series 3, TiVo HD, Premiere, and Roamio used for OTA. The 2 series 3 units show about the same signal strength numbers which are always higher than the Premiere and Roamio's numbers. Really all OTA signal strength numbers are good for is comparing different channels on the same device.


----------



## HarperVision

JimPa said:


> Is this what you're talking about?
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4953868&CatId=576


Mine was more like this, but yeah.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4654396&csid=_61


----------



## I WANT MORE

I bought one.


----------



## StevesWeb

JimPa said:


> I've always been a bit suspect of my Tivo S3 stacked on top of the Dish 722 receiver...due to the heat. As we know, heat is an enemy of electronics.
> 
> Has anyone come up with a way to add a little space between components short of just sawing up some 1"X 1" X 1" blocks of wood and using them?


I use metal cooling racks as used in a kitchen. I put one under each component.


----------



## aaronwt

If any device has vents on top, I won't stack anything on top of it. That will be the device at the top of the stack.


----------



## TripFoeYa

tonestert said:


> Love my Roamio !
> The only issue I've had is when I transferred my shows from my Premiere the season and episode info did not transfer which is a pain.


I thought this was only an issue when transferring from a Series 3 to Roamio. Did you transfer from the Premiere to a computer and then to the Roamio or straight to the Roamio from the Premiere?


----------



## MeCouchPotato

HenryFarpolo said:


> It looks good so far, but the activation process so I can fully test my network is slow!


My activation actually went quite fast. I think about 20 min total.

But... I have a 60Mbit connection.


----------



## MeCouchPotato

mr_smits said:


> How is the Netflix app?


It screams. It' the fastest NetFlix App I've seen yet.

Amazon is the same old POS though


----------



## MeCouchPotato

Devx said:


> Even if there were somehow an issue that caused the Pro to freeze up due to transfers, it still should not have caused the hard drive to have an issue. I would expect that the transfer would need to be restarted and there might be partial recordings, not that the entire drive would suddenly fail.


I transferred over 100 shows from my old one to the new Pro this weekend with no issues.


----------



## tonestert

TripFoeYa said:


> I thought this was only an issue when transferring from a Series 3 to Roamio. Did you transfer from the Premiere to a computer and then to the Roamio or straight to the Roamio from the Premiere?


No I used a cross-over cable between the two.


----------



## drugrep

I've had my Roamio Pro a little over a week now.

Understand I'm coming from a Series 2 Tivo connected to a Comcast box and could only record and watch 1 channel at a time.

I am happier than a pig in **** with my Roamio. I love it!

I think there may be some bugs with the iOS app, but I'm confident those will be handled in time.

I have no issues using my Roamio with Comcast and the Motorola M-Card they provided.


----------



## TheWizz

Dan203 said:


> Well a standby button never actually existed on a real TiVo remote. But long ago, in the days of the Pronto, someone discovered the hex code for it. For a long time I actually hosted a page on my website with these hex codes. (just stumbled across a link to my old site) I have taken the site down, but I was able to dig up the page from my backup. Here is the list of codes...
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 0 - 0000 006d 0022 0002 0156 00ab 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0040 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 003f 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0014 0016 003f 0015 0014 0016 003f 0015 0014 0016 003f 0015 0040 0016 0014 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0015 0015 0014 0015 0015 0016 0014 0015 0040 0016 003f 0015 06e2 0155 0054 0015 0e53
> 
> The number before the dash is the TiVo remote code. Only copy the part after the dash. If you only have one TiVo then just use 0, if you have multiple TiVos then you'll need to use the one that corresponds to the code for the TiVo you're setting this up for.
> 
> Now apparently the way to enter these codes is to first log in to http://members.harmonyremote.com/ then go to this page http://members.harmonyremote.com/EasyZapper/Infrared/ShowInfrared.asp from there you can convert the Pronto code above into a command for your remote.
> 
> I've never actually attempted this, but according to the instructions I found it should work


I just moved to TiVo from DTV Genie, so having to setup everything again on my Harmony. I've had everything hidden in a cabinet for 10 years and rely heavily on my Harmony IR remote to control everything, so was glad to find this. I input it on the website as suggested and it works great at putting my Roamio into Standby mode. Thanks so much for this!!


----------



## DCIFRTHS

JimPa said:


> It's an actual product found here..... http://www.lightdims.com/
> 
> Be sure to order the right ones. The first ones I ordered totally blocked the light. Had to reorder the other kind that reduces most of it.


Thanks!


----------



## b_scott

Ricco67 said:


> I just purchased my Roamio Plus and I was surprised how much of an improvement it really was. A friend came over (not knowing we got a new TIVO) and wonders how our picture improved.
> 
> One thing that does annoy me is that my Desktop software doesn't work, but then again, that laptop is dying.


You mean the menu picture? Because the TV picture wouldn't change - it's digital, and was digital.


----------



## jmpage2

b_scott said:


> You mean the menu picture? Because the TV picture wouldn't change - it's digital, and was digital.


There was already a lengthy discussion about this, and unfortunately that's not actually the case.

In a shootout of many top end BD players it was discussed that a large number of things in the "digital" signal affected the picture quality such as how the player handled things like color decoder information.

Maybe down the line when manufacturers adhere 100% to format specifications what you said will be correct. Today it's a bit of a crap shoot.

So, it is entirely possible that the perceived PQ of the Roamio is different than of other TiVo models.


----------



## anthonymoody

Read through a bunch of pages here but didn't find this discussed anywhere (and the search function keeps giving me the under two works error message even though I'm obviously searching for more than two words...)

How do you Stop a recorded show during playback (as opposed to Pause) so that you are taken back to that show's recorded info screen? 

TIA


----------



## jmpage2

use the left navigation arrow, or press the TiVo button.


----------



## HarperVision

anthonymoody said:


> Read through a bunch of pages here but didn't find this discussed anywhere (and the search function keeps giving me the under two works error message even though I'm obviously searching for more than two words...)
> 
> How do you Stop a recorded show during playback (as opposed to Pause) so that you are taken back to that show's recorded info screen?
> 
> TIA


It was discussed here by me: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9815570#post9815570


----------



## anthonymoody

jmpage2 said:


> use the left navigation arrow, or press the TiVo button.


Thanks. I see I have to push Pause first, otherwise it keeps playing in the corner window which feels like strange default behavior but...okay I guess.


----------



## jmpage2

anthonymoody said:


> Thanks. I see I have to push Pause first, otherwise it keeps playing in the corner window which feels like strange default behavior but...okay I guess.


I have a button on my Harmony remote labeled "stop" that does seem to stop the recording, but as far as I know it does the same thing as the left arrow press.


----------



## Dan203

anthonymoody said:


> Thanks. I see I have to push Pause first, otherwise it keeps playing in the corner window which feels like strange default behavior but...okay I guess.


You can disable that little window completely in the Settings section. Or you can disable it temporarily by pressing the Slow button. If you do either then you don't have to pause first, it'll pause automatically.


----------



## Dan203

It's funny how quickly you become use to the speed. Last night I had to use my wife's Premiere for something and it was an exercise in frustration. I always thought my Premiere was slow, but it was usable. Now I find it excruciating to use. First world problems.


----------



## b_scott

does the Mini mirror the new interface for the Roamio?


----------



## moyekj

b_scott said:


> does the Mini mirror the new interface for the Roamio?


 No. UI looks more like the series 4 units.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

b_scott said:


> does the Mini mirror the new interface for the Roamio?


Not yet. Looks like the Premiere line. But supposedly that'll change in the future.


----------



## anthonymoody

Dan203 said:


> You can disable that little window completely in the Settings section. Or you can disable it temporarily by pressing the Slow button. If you do either then you don't have to pause first, it'll pause automatically.


Thanks. When you disable it completely does it actually pause the recording when you hit the L arrow, or does it continue to play behind the scenes? I assume the former but guess I could check.

I'd kind of miss the window at other times, in the menus, and so forth. But I guess I could get used to it.


----------



## synch22

Took then plunge, man was it hard with a s3 and HD with lifetime running just fine. Hope to sell the HD on Craig's but TiVo market in seattle on there has been dead last 2 weeks .... May go to $225 on it.
All is good but looks like my mini is broken first day out the box. It was going through setup and hanging on the DVR selection screen. After I made a new call on the roamio I come back to see the mini stuck on the start up screen and it flickers every 4 secs stuck on it.Bumned the mini has lifetime and needs to go back to best buy. 

On demand needs to be fixed with xfinity.
The roamio is a thing of beauty, it will be a few days to digest the $880.... I was an s3 first day owner so I know it will be fine. That thing is going almost 6 years strong.

I am digging the 6 tuners, I am a huge user of the 30min buffer and love jumping around blazing through content.

Update: took 25 mins but got lifetime on the mini refunded and will pick up another one today.


----------



## jmpage2

anthonymoody said:


> Thanks. When you disable it completely does it actually pause the recording when you hit the L arrow, or does it continue to play behind the scenes? I assume the former but guess I could check.
> 
> I'd kind of miss the window at other times, in the menus, and so forth. But I guess I could get used to it.


So just hit pause and then left arrow. Or program a macro on a universal that does the same thing.


----------



## synch22

Picked up another mini now up and running on Moca. I am surprised because I have 3 splitters to this line and it works perfect. No filters nothing, very surprised. Plan to expand for sure in the future.

Also I figured out if I want to watch 2 shows at once on the mini just hit record (assuming no conflicts) and I can watch live tv and the show recording back and forth. I enjoy this type of watching and switch during commercials or pause points. Very cool!

S3 to this is pretty nice


----------



## synch22

The 30 second skip is off or the series 3 is off. As a football watcher 30 sec skip always took me to the next play before the snap. On the roamio it was off, tested same game on the s3 and was right on.

The 30sec skip mode where it shows the content is a bummer, but I know why they had to do it.


----------



## moyekj

synch22 said:


> The 30sec skip mode where it shows is a bummer.


 You can get the old behavior (instant 30 sec skip as opposed to 30 sec scan that comes out of the box) permanently by enabling the SPS30S backdoor. Enter it while playing back an existing recording.


----------



## synch22

moyekj said:


> You can get the old behavior (instant 30 sec skip as opposed to 30 sec scan that comes out of the box) permanently by enabling the SPS30S backdoor. Enter it while playing back an existing recording.


Hmm maybe I thought it registered but ive just been using then default 30 . thanks for that.


----------



## Rob the elder

The Romeo lost connectivity yesterday twice . . .again. The Mini stopped connecting during the football game. The Stream continues to provide no functionality.

I finally gave up. After two weeks working with TIVO tech support I cancelled my service and am shipping all the hardware back to TIVO for a refund.

The software does not work. Period. End of sentence.

I refuse to pay to be a beta tester for their new systems.

Too bad, the concept is great. The implementation, at least for me, is very poor.


----------



## aaronwt

Rob the elder said:


> The Romeo lost connectivity yesterday twice . . .again. The Mini stopped connecting during the football game. The Stream continues to provide no functionality.
> 
> I finally gave up. After two weeks working with TIVO tech support I cancelled my service and am shipping all the hardware back to TIVO for a refund.
> 
> The software does not work. Period. End of sentence.
> 
> I refuse to pay to be a beta tester for their new systems.
> 
> Too bad, the concept is great. The implementation, at least for me, is very poor.


Sorry you had issues but the Roamio and Minis work great here. The only issue I ran into was with a green switch my Roamio Pro was connected to. Which was easily rectified by replacing it with a non-green switch.


----------



## tivogurl

aaronwt said:


> The only issue I ran into was with a green switch my Roamio Pro was connected to. Which was easily rectified by replacing it with a non-green switch.


Green switch?

I did notice yesterday that my Roamio spuriously claimed it couldn't connect to TiVo. Doing a "Test Connection" ran just fine, and removed that error.


----------



## ptr727

I switched from a Verizon FiOS box; primary benefit is number of tuners and storage space, the software and capabilities are worse than the Verizon box:
http://blog.insanegenius.com/2013/09/30/tivo-roamio-dvr-vs-verizon-fios-dvr/


----------



## jmpage2

ptr727 said:


> I switched from a Verizon FiOS box; primary benefit is number of tuners and storage space, the software and capabilities are worse than the Verizon box:
> http://blog.insanegenius.com/2013/09/30/tivo-roamio-dvr-vs-verizon-fios-dvr/


I think you would find that most would disagree with your blog comment that the interface on the TiVo Roamio looks "almost the same" as the interface on TiVos from seven years ago.

I don't know much about the Verizon interface, perhaps it's truly awesome. What I do know is that many who are devoted fans of TiVo appreciate some of the features that other DVRs don't do, such as suggestions, wish lists, unified search, etc.

If none of that matters, then for most consumers it will be most cost effective to simply go with whatever their cable provider offers by way of rental equipment.


----------



## NYHeel

ptr727 said:


> I switched from a Verizon FiOS box; primary benefit is number of tuners and storage space, the software and capabilities are worse than the Verizon box:
> http://blog.insanegenius.com/2013/09/30/tivo-roamio-dvr-vs-verizon-fios-dvr/


I quickly glanced through your blog post and you have some mistakes in there. One, there is a way to go back to full screen once the video is in the window. It's the zoom button. Works just fine. Second, I'm pretty sure the video window works fine when you're watching a recording. It shouldn't switch to Live TV. If you're watching a recording and you press the Tivo button the video window will keep your recording. THen just press the zoom button to go back to your recording. Also, the pause button works as the stop button. Just pause the show and go where ever you want to go on the UI. No need for a stop button. Also switching tuners works much better on the Tivo as you can pause live tuners and switch back and forth which is very helpful for watching sports. Another Tivo improvement are the shortcuts on the remote (Tivo and 2 for the to do list, Tivo and Tivo again for the My shows list...). I'm sure there are many more improvements in the Tivo UI over the Fios DVR but I don't have the time now to go through them all. You'll probably learn them in time as you get used to the UI.

Like all products that you use for the first time, you need a little time to get used to it. But I feel that once you get used to it, you'll enjoy the Tivo much more than the Fios DVR.

My Mom has a Fios DVR and I've found it to be pretty terrible. Just kind of clunky and non-intuitive. It's your classic basic cable DVR but with whole home streaming. One thing that really pissed me off was when watching the Super Bowl a few years ago. We were recording the game and watching it about 20 minutes behind. When the recording ended, instead of just continuing the game from the point where the recording ended on the live buffer, it jumped to the current live TV point. Needless to say that it spoiled the end of the Super Bowl. Also, earlier we had issues where the DVR wasn't saving the pause point and was resuming the recording from the beginning every time we restarted the recording. Was very annoying.


----------



## ptr727

NYHeel said:


> I quickly glanced through your blog post and you have some mistakes in there. One, there is a way to go back to full screen once the video is in the window. It's the zoom button. Works just fine. Second, I'm pretty sure the video window works fine when you're watching a recording. It shouldn't switch to Live TV. If you're watching a recording and you press the Tivo button the video window will keep your recording. THen just press the zoom button to go back to your recording. Also, the pause button works as the stop button. Just pause the show and go where ever you want to go on the UI. No need for a stop button. Also switching tuners works much better on the Tivo as you can pause live tuners and switch back and forth which is very helpful for watching sports. Another Tivo improvement are the shortcuts on the remote (Tivo and 2 for the to do list, Tivo and Tivo again for the My shows list...). I'm sure there are many more improvements in the Tivo UI over the Fios DVR but I don't have the time now to go through them all. You'll probably learn them in time as you get used to the UI.
> 
> Like all products that you use for the first time, you need a little time to get used to it. But I feel that once you get used to it, you'll enjoy the Tivo much more than the Fios DVR.
> 
> My Mom has a Fios DVR and I've found it to be pretty terrible. Just kind of clunky and non-intuitive. It's your classic basic cable DVR but with whole home streaming. One thing that really pissed me off was when watching the Super Bowl a few years ago. We were recording the game and watching it about 20 minutes behind. When the recording ended, instead of just continuing the game from the point where the recording ended on the live buffer, it jumped to the current live TV point. Needless to say that it spoiled the end of the Super Bowl. Also, earlier we had issues where the DVR wasn't saving the pause point and was resuming the recording from the beginning every time we restarted the recording. Was very annoying.


I just tested this again; watch on basic, play a show recorded on the pro, press TiVo, the feed in the embedded window switches to live TV, not the show I was watching.

I agree the FiOS DVR used to be pretty awful two years ago, but the current version does work really well, and I find the menu system very intuitive, very responsive, and HD all the time.

I'm sure the TiVo will grow on me, but other than more tuners and more storage, I don't think the Roamio is really that impressive.

P.


----------



## NYHeel

ptr727 said:


> I just tested this again; watch on basic, play a show recorded on the pro, press TiVo, the feed in the embedded window switches to live TV, not the show I was watching.
> 
> I agree the FiOS DVR used to be pretty awful two years ago, but the current version does work really well, and I find the menu system very intuitive, very responsive, and HD all the time.
> 
> I'm sure the TiVo will grow on me, but other than more tuners and more storage, I don't think the Roamio is really that impressive.
> 
> P.


It could be that happens when you watch a show from a different DVR. I don't believe it acts like that when watching a recording from that same DVR.

I tihnk the Tivo stuff will grow on you. THings like the unified search and the episode guides have been very helpful to me (though they really need to add Amazon Prime streaming) not to mention the very useful app, ios streaming, and computer archiving/transferring options.


----------



## matt.macgibbon

Not happy - When i watch netflix, it reboots the tivo occasionally. i never had a premiere, but this has happened 3 times in the last 2 days. i have it hard wired.

should i return it and go back to using my series 3? (HD XL?)


----------



## moyekj

matt.macgibbon said:


> Not happy - When i watch netflix, it reboots the tivo occasionally. i never had a premiere, but this has happened 3 times in the last 2 days. i have it hard wired.
> 
> should i return it and go back to using my series 3? (HD XL?)


 Earlier on there was an issue with 1080p/24 causing Netflix reboots but I thought the 1st Roamio software update was supposed to address that. But if you do have 1080p/24 output enabled in TiVo Video settings you may try turning it off for now to see if it helps. I haven't used Netflix much lately but so far haven't suffered any reboots for my Roamio when I did use it.


----------



## aaronwt

moyekj said:


> Earlier on there was an issue with 1080p/24 causing Netflix reboots but I thought the 1st Roamio software update was supposed to address that. But if you do have 1080p/24 output enabled in TiVo Video settings you may try turning it off for now to see if it helps. I haven't used Netflix much lately but so far haven't suffered any reboots for my Roamio when I did use it.


I've used Netflix around twenty times, over the last five days, on my Romaio Pro. And did not have any reboots. My Romaio Pro is now my preferred device to watch Netflix streaming. The streams ramp up quickly to SuperHD and stay there. I only wish the Roamio had access to the 3D Netflix streams too.


----------



## moyekj

aaronwt said:


> IThe streams ramp up quickly to SuperHD and stay there.


 That's my experience too lately. I get 1080p/24 resolution right away and then in a few seconds the bit rate revs up and the feed looks very nice. The Netflix client on Roamio is a HUGE improvement over the series 4 client.


----------



## A J Ricaud

aaronwt said:


> I only wish the Roamio had access to the 3D Netflix streams too.


Are you saying that Roamios won't do 3D on Netflix?


----------



## aaronwt

A J Ricaud said:


> Are you saying that Roamios won't do 3D on Netflix?


I only know that the 3D streams aren't an option. I have a bunch of titles in my queue that are available for streaming in 3D. If I use my Sony 3D BD players, those titles will show "3D" next to the "Super HD" at the title screen(the screen that shows audio options, subtitles, etc). And when I start the stream it asks if I want to view it in 3D. On the Roamio, like most Netflix players, only "Super HD" shows up at the title screen and of course it doesn't ask you if you want to play it in 3D.


----------



## gt7610c

woah I didn't know Netflix added 3D streaming. Might have to pick it up for a month again. Is there a separate section or have they made it impossible to find what limited titles they offer in the format? I noticed instantwatcher doesn't list 3D as a category (yet?). I assume/hope the PS3 Netflix client can view 3D content?


----------



## aaronwt

gt7610c said:


> woah I didn't know Netflix added 3D streaming. Might have to pick it up for a month again. Is there a separate section or have they made it impossible to find what limited titles they offer in the format? I noticed instantwatcher doesn't list 3D as a category (yet?). I assume/hope the PS3 Netflix client can view 3D content?


The PS3 can view 3D content but it can't output 3D from Netflix in 1080P, it's limited to 720P. Another limitation from such an old platform. Just like the PS3 can't output Dolby TrueHD from a 3D BD either.

For the 3D titles I had looked at a thread somewhere to find a bunch of 3D titles to add to my queue. I added a bunch early this year. But I think you also need to find the 3D titles from a player that has access to them and can play the 3D titles.


----------



## bbrown9

matt.macgibbon said:


> Not happy - When i watch netflix, it reboots the tivo occasionally. i never had a premiere, but this has happened 3 times in the last 2 days. i have it hard wired.
> 
> should i return it and go back to using my series 3? (HD XL?)


This is happening to me too. I have the last version of the software and it rebooted while I was watching Netflix twice tonight.


----------



## carrera

Long lost Tivo user here (see my registration date here!)...after several years with Dish we ditched it and picked up a Roamio Pro and a couple of Minis. After some set up glitches, have been really happy with it. Still re-learning things. One glitch that has bugged us is that we've had to reprogram the Guide several times. I uncheck SD and other channels, and then a few days later they reappear on the guide. I'm sure there's a fix for that, but I haven't found it yet.


----------



## synch22

Installed my second mini today and decided to sell the loyal s3 original. I feel like the channel changing on the mini has gotten slower compared to when I had only one mini. 

Am I imagining this? Is there more strain on the moca as you expand with mini's.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson

carrera said:


> Long lost Tivo user here (see my registration date here!)...after several years with Dish we ditched it and picked up a Roamio Pro and a couple of Minis. After some set up glitches, have been really happy with it. Still re-learning things. One glitch that has bugged us is that we've had to reprogram the Guide several times. I uncheck SD and other channels, and then a few days later they reappear on the guide. I'm sure there's a fix for that, but I haven't found it yet.


Do you have the live guide options set to all or my channels? or do you mean the channel list under setting?


----------



## wmcbrine

carrera said:


> One glitch that has bugged us is that we've had to reprogram the Guide several times. I uncheck SD and other channels, and then a few days later they reappear on the guide.


Not normal at all... I haven't seen that since my DirecTiVo days. On Fios, I've unchecked most of my SD, and they've never reappeared.

Do you get a lot of messages about your lineup having changed?


----------



## crxssi

wmcbrine said:


> Not normal at all... I haven't seen that since my DirecTiVo days. On Fios, I've unchecked most of my SD, and they've never reappeared.
> 
> Do you get a lot of messages about your lineup having changed?


Exactly. The only time I see an SD channel reappear is when they change the lineup and move channels. This will make them look "new" and reappear.


----------



## wmhjr

ptr727 said:


> I switched from a Verizon FiOS box; primary benefit is number of tuners and storage space, the software and capabilities are worse than the Verizon box:
> http://blog.insanegenius.com/2013/09/30/tivo-roamio-dvr-vs-verizon-fios-dvr/


Is that your blog? Because if it is, you have at least one major false statement there. Having in the past been on a cable board for 10 years, I can tell you first hand - and by federal law, that there is not such thing as an exclusive, noncompetitive agreement/contractor with a cable provider - period. That is one of the biggest fallacies that continues to be spread - though I see it being claimed less and less as time goes on.

If there is only one franchise agreement in your area, it is simply because in your area, no other provider has seen the financial benefit in rolling out and supporting their infrastructure in your area. Just like in any other service, the incumbent has an advantage in one area in that they have already made the initial investment (cable plant, etc) to deliver services. Sat/DBS needs no such infrastructure - and as you know - they already compete in your market without a franchise agreement. Any new provider would need to find sufficient profits in what they felt they could take away from the existing offerings - minus any people who might just "cut the cord" and compare that to their initial investment and then ongoing expense. By federal law, franchise authorities are explicitly prohibited from creating exclusive agreements - period. This was first stipulated even before the telecommunications act of 1996.


----------



## wmcbrine

wmcbrine said:


> Not normal at all... I haven't seen that since my DirecTiVo days. On Fios, I've unchecked most of my SD, and they've never reappeared.


I may have to eat my words, because I just now found a lot of incorrectly selected and deselected channels on my Roamio. However, since it's a new unit, I'm not completely sure that I ever finished setting them up correctly in the first place. But I have now. I'll have to keep an eye on it.


----------



## JimPa

wmhjr said:


> Is that your blog? Because if it is, you have at least one major false statement there. Having in the past been on a cable board for 10 years, I can tell you first hand - and by federal law, that there is not such thing as an exclusive, noncompetitive agreement/contractor with a cable provider - period. That is one of the biggest fallacies that continues to be spread - though I see it being claimed less and less as time goes on.
> 
> If there is only one franchise agreement in your area, it is simply because in your area, no other provider has seen the financial benefit in rolling out and supporting their infrastructure in your area. Just like in any other service, the incumbent has an advantage in one area in that they have already made the initial investment (cable plant, etc) to deliver services. Sat/DBS needs no such infrastructure - and as you know - they already compete in your market without a franchise agreement. Any new provider would need to find sufficient profits in what they felt they could take away from the existing offerings - minus any people who might just "cut the cord" and compare that to their initial investment and then ongoing expense. By federal law, franchise authorities are explicitly prohibited from creating exclusive agreements - period. This was first stipulated even before the telecommunications act of 1996.


I find this very interesting in that our small town granted a renewal to a franchise agreement with Brighthouse a few years back.

As you said, in small towns it's hard to make enough money for another cable provider to enter the market.


----------



## tivogurl

wmhjr said:


> By federal law, franchise authorities are explicitly prohibited from creating exclusive agreements - period.


Easily evaded by writing an agreement only one provider can or would want to sign. Frequently seen in government contracting. I also happen to believe that there's a gentleman's agreement between the cablecos not to expand into each other's territory. FIOS does well competing with BrightHouse in Tampa, why not expand to compete with them in Orlando?


----------



## tre74

Roamio base vs. Premiere base. I purchased a Premiere in the spring of 2010. I had recently cut the cord and was looking for a DVR that could record OTA. I was used to a Scientific Atlanta 8300HD. The Premiere was a delight in comparison. That being said, it was not without problems. It was a wonderful DVR that needed more tuners. It was also a streaming device with horrible streaming apps. Netflix was clunky and failed at times. Hulu Plus was clunky and failed at times. Amazon app was a disgrace to any platform and should be a model for "Don't let this app happen to you" for developers. The SD menus were dated and just plain ugly. The HD menus were slow. I'm going on my first week with the Roamio. Having four tuners for OTA recording is a joy, though some have complained about it not having separate cable and antenna inputs. It would have been nice, but I actually never used both of them at the same time. No built in Stream? That should have been in every box, but I did purchase one for the Premiere some time ago. I would have liked gigabit connection, but there is discussion in another thread that the gigabit connection on the Plus and Pro do not result in gigabit speeds. I'll leave that one to the experts. I do know that the Roamio tranfers shows to TiVo Desktop more quickly than the Premiere. I love the 1080p upscaling feature. The Netflix app has worked very well and I am pleased to see Dolby Digital Plus support. 1080p/24fps playback is steady. The Hulu Plus app is still not my favorite and still seems a bit glitchy. The remote control unit is improved. RF for the win! I do still like the logo on the Premiere remote control unit more than the one on the Roamio. The Roamio box is retro cool and looks like a 1950's radio. Streaming from the Premiere list of shows works beautifully. Can someone explain to me why streaming from TiVo Desktop rather than transferring is not possible to do. Or, am I missing something?Unfortunately, there are things I do not like about the Roamio experience. No cables in the box? Seriously, no cables of any kind in the damn box! MP3 only music streaming support? Am I wrong on this one? Still no PIP? Leftover SD menus? Seriously, leftover damn SD menus! Everybody should feel ashamed of themselves for this one. Amazon Instant app. Seriously, the damn Amazon Instant app! Disgusting! It is now 2013. TiVo wants to stay alive and flaunts a box that does it all and then proceeds to cripple the Roamio with the Amazon app from hell that still does not support Prime. I really like the TiVo Roamio. I am also very disappointed that the features most discussed about in the Premiere still are not fixed on the brand new box. I sincerely hope the out of network streaming feature comes sooner than later. Perhaps TiVo should have kept its mouth shut and launched the feature as a surprise. Anyhoo, the improvements from the Premiere are nice, but there really is no excuse for not fixing everything. Those issues should have been the first priority. Now, the improvements are being overshadowed by the rotting leftovers. TiVo is not a cheap experience. Offering a first class DVR in this new age is not enough. People want to stream and more and more of them want to be able to move media to their devices. I enjoyed my Premiere for the last three years. I'm sure I'll enjoy the Roamio for another three, but I expect the next box to have all HD menus, to have built in Stream on all models, to have gigabit connection on all models, support wireless ac, support more streaming codecs and have Amazon Prime in a flashy new app! If you made through all of this crap, I owe you a beer.


----------



## tre74

Oh, and HDMI-CEC? Where is it?


----------



## atmuscarella

tre74, 

A beer sounds good !

I am also OTA and find the Roamio a nice upgrade from my Premiere or Series 3 units. Could care less about streaming apps (have 1/2 dozen other devices that can stream pretty much anything if I want too), but did find the Dial/Android/YouTube thing interesting. What I do like is being able to sub to various pod casts and have them auto download.


----------



## aaronwt

tre74 said:


> Roamio base vs. Premiere base. I purchased a Premiere in the spring of 2010. I had recently cut the cord and was looking for a DVR that could record OTA. I was used to a Scientific Atlanta 8300HD. The Premiere was a delight in comparison. That being said, it was not without problems. It was a wonderful DVR that needed more tuners. It was also a streaming device with horrible streaming apps. Netflix was clunky and failed at times. Hulu Plus was clunky and failed at times. Amazon app was a disgrace to any platform and should be a model for "Don't let this app happen to you" for developers. The SD menus were dated and just plain ugly. The HD menus were slow. I'm going on my first week with the Roamio. Having four tuners for OTA recording is a joy, though some have complained about it not having separate cable and antenna inputs. It would have been nice, but I actually never used both of them at the same time. No built in Stream? That should have been in every box, but I did purchase one for the Premiere some time ago. I would have liked gigabit connection, but there is discussion in another thread that the gigabit connection on the Plus and Pro do not result in gigabit speeds. I'll leave that one to the experts. I do know that the Roamio tranfers shows to TiVo Desktop more quickly than the Premiere. I love the 1080p upscaling feature. The Netflix app has worked very well and I am pleased to see Dolby Digital Plus support. 1080p/24fps playback is steady. The Hulu Plus app is still not my favorite and still seems a bit glitchy. The remote control unit is improved. RF for the win! I do still like the logo on the Premiere remote control unit more than the one on the Roamio. The Roamio box is retro cool and looks like a 1950's radio. Streaming from the Premiere list of shows works beautifully. Can someone explain to me why streaming from TiVo Desktop rather than transferring is not possible to do. Or, am I missing something?Unfortunately, there are things I do not like about the Roamio experience. No cables in the box? Seriously, no cables of any kind in the damn box! MP3 only music streaming support? Am I wrong on this one? Still no PIP? Leftover SD menus? Seriously, leftover damn SD menus! Everybody should feel ashamed of themselves for this one. Amazon Instant app. Seriously, the damn Amazon Instant app! Disgusting! It is now 2013. TiVo wants to stay alive and flaunts a box that does it all and then proceeds to cripple the Roamio with the Amazon app from hell that still does not support Prime. I really like the TiVo Roamio. I am also very disappointed that the features most discussed about in the Premiere still are not fixed on the brand new box. I sincerely hope the out of network streaming feature comes sooner than later. Perhaps TiVo should have kept its mouth shut and launched the feature as a surprise. Anyhoo, the improvements from the Premiere are nice, but there really is no excuse for not fixing everything. Those issues should have been the first priority. Now, the improvements are being overshadowed by the rotting leftovers. TiVo is not a cheap experience. Offering a first class DVR in this new age is not enough. People want to stream and more and more of them want to be able to move media to their devices. I enjoyed my Premiere for the last three years. I'm sure I'll enjoy the Roamio for another three, but I expect the next box to have all HD menus, to have built in Stream on all models, to have gigabit connection on all models, support wireless ac, support more streaming codecs and have Amazon Prime in a flashy new app! If you made through all of this crap, I owe you a beer.


What would wireless ac get you when you are only getting up to 200mbps over a wired connection? Wireless N can easily exceed those speeds. Although I'm not sure what speeds you get from the Roamio wireless connection since I never tested it.


----------



## bradleys

Tre74 - buddy....

Put some paragraph breaks in in your post to make it easier to read!

I think I need a beer!!!!!


----------



## tre74

Sorry, got carried away and then was too lazy to go back and edit it. Chilling beers now.


----------



## HenryFarpolo

tre74 said:


> Sorry, got carried away and then was too lazy to go back and edit it. Chilling beers now.


I made it through the first two lines. How many beers does that get me?


----------



## rocket777

I'm relatively new to tivo; I have a tivo hd and now a roamio.

The good:

Overall, I like it, quite an improvement over the tivo hd. It's a lot faster, and I can now download at 68Mbps vs. the 10 I got with the hd.

Picture quality is superb. The HD menus are nice.

The remote is much nicer, and the most important button, the advance, is slightly bigger and so my thumb doesn't get sore like it did with the hd. It also skips much faster - as the button presses are much more responsive. I don't feel the need for my programmable remote with the 4x,5x, and 6x 30-sec skips on 3 programmable keys.

The ok, but needs improvement:

The picture in picture is nice, and a good start, though not complete. The zoom only seems to work if I'm on tivo central. If I go deeper, say into settings, it doesn't return to the last thing I was watching.

The back key seems to be mostly just the left key. It doesn't seem to be a generalized _pop off the stack_ backspace like in a browser.

The checkmark on the shows to be recorded in the guide is nice. However, my previous direct tv dvr did this one better:

1st click record on the guide, set to record once, 
2nd click is a season pass, 
3rd click cancels season pass and one off recording, i.e. back to where you started.

If it's a one-off, like a movie, then the second click would just cancel. If you want to do what exists now, simply go in with select to setup additional options. As it stands now, record or select on a guide item do the same exact thing. So, nothing would be lost to let record mean record with no confirmation. Now, to cancel a recording in the guide, takes quite a few steps.

The stuff I still don't like:

The biggest problem I have is with the timeout and go live spoiler. My other dvr would timeout to a screen saver. The next click returns you to where you were, and it had a true "re-zoom" key, from any page anywhere it would return to what you were last watching.

You could never accidentally go live. I find I still must go to some recorded show, start playing and click pause before I turn off the tv. Otherwise, I could turn on the tv and be live on a sports event that I was going to watch 2 hours delayed only to have it spoiled.

I'm glad to see the mlb app has a spoiler setting to avoid seeing scores. I'm planning on subscribing to that rather than pay $80 a month to direct tv just to see baseball next year.

I don't like the "hold down" advance to go to the end, or live. I'd prefer it to just repeat the skips. I like the advance to next mark, but would prefer these to always be 15 minutes regardless of show length. Actually, I'd prefer this to be skip 15 minutes, not just to a marker. Then I could easily skip halftime of football or basketball.

And I'd like to see a faster fast forward, my old dvr had 2x, 15x, 60x, and 300x. The latter was especially nice since I could watch the little score graphic in baseball and go to where there were men on base quickly and watch only the best parts of a game.

Final thoughts:

It might seem like I'm complaining, but overall I think this box is good enough that I'm now getting ready to dump my direct tv. Now that there's digital tv in my area (L.A.) I can get nearly 100 OTA channels with a small figure 8 outdoor antenna. The reception from this baby is perfect.

The only problem I have is that my microwave messes up channels 7, 9, 11, and 13, which still broadcast in VHF. My tv tuner also had this problem. All the others use the UHF band and there's no problem there. It's probably time to get a new oven.

It also plays nice with my tivo hd, sharing etc. My main computer works well as a server using streambaby. However, sometimes the audio is a bit out of sync on the roamio, and so I still end up viewing some things using the VLC media player on my win7 system on the same tv. That program has an audio delay or advance by 100ms increments that I use when a video isn't synced fully. Would be a nice feature on tivo - say with 2 of the new 4 color keys during playback.


----------



## JimPa

rocket777 said:


> ...snip...
> 
> The only problem I have is that my microwave messes up channels 7, 9, 11, and 13, which still broadcast in VHF. My tv tuner also had this problem. All the others use the UHF band and there's no problem there. It's probably time to get a new oven.


Nice review.

I'm a bit concerned about the microwave leakage. Dude....that's dangerous as can be. Don't take those kinds of chances with your health.


----------



## crxssi

JimPa said:


> I'm a bit concerned about the microwave leakage. Dude....that's dangerous as can be. Don't take those kinds of chances with your health.


I don't think it is all that dangerous in levels that could start to interfere with electronics. However, it would make sense to replace such a defective microwave oven.


----------



## Bphagan

Rocket, 
I found out in another thread the back key is mainly for HTML5 apps.
If you use the YouTube app, the Back and Left have different functions.

I also agree with the Skip buttons. 
There needs to be more options for configuration. Everyone has different usage for these buttons.
On Dish DVR, when watching a recorded Golf event, I would use the (slowest)FF between shots, especially near the end of a broadcast where there are few golfers left on the course with lots of filler, and when I see a commercial during FF, I would press the skip button 4 times to skip the commercials quicker.
Imagine the first time I did this on the Tivo and my playback jumped forward 2 hours.
I had to retrain myself not to do that. 

I rarely find a use for the skip to tick except for sports that I only want to watch the end.
I would prefer to have the option to set it to drop out of FF and skip forward or skip backward instead of jumping to tick.

More options for the skip buttons would be nice.

bdog


----------



## aaronwt

Bphagan said:


> Rocket,
> I found out in another thread the back key is mainly for HTML5 apps.
> If you use the YouTube app, the Back and Left have different functions.
> ............


On other TiVo remotes the Zoom button functions as the back button. Or even with older remotes, the button in the same position functions as the back button in the apps.


----------



## wmcbrine

Bphagan said:


> On Dish DVR ... I would press the skip button 4 times to skip the commercials quicker.


That's actually what the skip button is for on the TiVo, too.  The "skip to tick" function is sort of a decoy placeholder. Really, you were supposed to enter the backdoor code, Select-Play-Select-3-0-Select, after which the button would work as originally intended, before TiVo tried to appease commercial-pushers.

Now this function has increasingly come out of hiding over the years. I thought that 30-second-slip (not skip, but you can still switch to that mode) was now the default behavior for this button on new TiVo models?


----------



## Bphagan

wmcbrine,
I wasn't clear, on the Dish I would use the slower FF between shots. But sometimes while FFing, they go to commercial break. I would just press the Skip forward button while the FF was still going and the Dish DVR would jump 2 minutes and fall back into Play mode.
On Tivo when I did this, it jumped 4 ticks. 
It caught me off guard the first few times.
Now when the commercial comes on during FF, I have to press play then skip 4 times. 

I keep saying skip but it is actually a 30 second scan. I prefer scan, but every once in a while the Tivo gets confused and jumps tick marks instead of 30 second jumps.
Scan is he default.


----------



## rocket777

Unlike other backdoors, the 30skip appears to be sticky across reboots, so set it once and forget it. That's nice.

I continue to get bit by the tivo going live, and it's forever spoiling my delayed viewing of sports. The zoom key is supposed to return you to the show you were last watching, but it often goes live, so I've had to avoid that otherwise nice feature. 

I had to turn off the pip video window for the same reason. And if I go into the guide, it still shows the pip window of a game I'm watching (even though I set the video window to off in settings->display), if I drill down on some entry in the guide, say recording options, when I return from that page it does a screen resolution change and goes live on some tuner. At least with 4 tuners, the chances are less that it goes to my game. I'm not sure how it decides which tuner to go live on.

I now also make it a habit of going to standby before shutting off the TV. And when I turn on the tv, I first click the tivo button a few times to make sure it doesn't go live on me.

To get around some of the issues with skipping not how I like it, I've been using the kmttg program and run it on my laptop. This has several nice additional commands to allow skipping with a single button click. Of course, it means you need a computer running and a mouse. It's based on some ipad app that let's you control the tivo.


----------

